# Poor Responders : Part 88



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hope i aint gotta type that last post again


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

so much for gardening. This af is a doozy. I'm in agony. Taken x2 paracetamol and x2 ibuprofen and its not touching the pain. Super heavy too. Is this because of the pills or because I've not had one for 2 months?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Dang, Zuri - buckets shouldn't be expensive, that's just not right!    YAY you for the plants!

Ally, sounds like you had a good time - I'm glad.  

Good luck spuds!!!  And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!  

Oh congrats on the enlightened funding policy, Spoony!  (Nice to meet you )  May more PCT's see it that way.  Can't complain, though - ours does 2 at least.  I guess it's eggs, eggs, eggs, and eggs for the protein.  And nuts.  And pulses.  There are very few dishes that won't hide a tin of some sort of bean of lentil in it - don't soak, buy a tin! And don't worry about the fat in the eggs - studies have shown it's a 'good' fat and highly soluble.

Ah, Ali, that was a bad day, wasn't it?   You know, there's a heck of a lot of scope for wonderful things to happen to you this year, so wonderful that you look back and think, "wow, that was the best year ever."

LOL @ the testicle bicycle basket issue, Donkey!  (and now people who didn't read your post thoroughly will be wondering what on EARTH that's about....)  That lemon drizzle sounds fabulous.  I hate not being able to eat wheat - I MISS CAKE!!!  

Sorry you're feeling low, Little Jenny.     But HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

I love Windsor, Suzie.    Good luck with the trigger shot!!  

Good luck with the ongoing house hunt, Lucy   - in the end our house pretty much chose us.  Long story!

LMAO at potty mouth posters... ggg

Nix, hope your 2WW is going well.    Hang on in there!    

Glad a/f turned up when you wanted it, Anna, and good luck for your tests.    One of our kitties snores softly.... drives me crazy!!

Thanks, Anne, I did.    See below...  

Hugs for the a/f pain, broody.  Got a hot water bottle?  My sympathies, it just sucks.  

Well, I'm PUPO.    We had two front runners from our three, a 4-4 at 3 cells (little show off!) and a 3-3 at 4 cells.  They both went back in, and Husband has named them Blobby and Blobbier.    Men...    ET was a little painful for me, because of the location of my endo, so I'm home and resting up in bed, planning to be nice and chilled for a day or two.  Husband is running around doing laundry and bringing me Appletize, and later he's doing dinner.  I think it might be fishfingers...      I feel... fantastic.  I think I never really believed we'd get to this stage, and I'm impressed with our fertilisation rate and our quality.  Blobby and Blobbier are over-achievers, I'm sure!  

One of our cats (Minnie, because she was a tiny kitten, who strangely grew into a big cat with short legs and a long back...) has designated herself 2WW buddy, and keeps walking up and down the bed purring, popping by to lick my elbow occasionally...  LOL!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking the thread xx     all round x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - congrats on being PUPO! Stick little embies         

I've not had pain like this since my natural mc...I'm having contractions and terrible vaginal pain (sorry tmi). Comes and goes in waves....thank god this didn't happen at work!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello! Just marking the thread while I make din-dins.

Happy birthday to Spuds and LJ - hope you both had a cracking day.

Congrats on being PUPO AofC!

SoBroody - hot water bottle, Veganin painkillers, bed. That's all that works! I had it happen at work once, and my manager said i should go home... but I couldn't move! Let alone drive half an hour home...

xx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

hi all
Wow I'd forgotten how fast this forum moves on!! just read all the posts and laughed out loud at you girls last night! Kate I hope your man has lots of bruises now from you kicking him! My DH does my nut in when he snores and keeps me awake and your expletives (sp?) are mild compared to what I am driven to!     Certainly wouldn't let him near me as penance!!!  

Nix - was it on this poor responders or another thread when someone called their embryo ASBO? Tourettes seems good in comparison!   Hang in there sweet, I have a good feeling for you too.       

Ali - did you go to the Christening? Sometimes I can switch off from things like that and other times I just can't go near them. HUGS! Also lovely offer from Anne to check your CV.   something will come up.

Anne & Ali - thanks for the lentil advice. Also how many eggs is it safe to eat? Is there a limit? Reckon I am gonna boil a load up and keep them in the fridge for snacking. Just hope I don't start farting like a monster!   (I know this is the cold smiliey but looks like he's farting!) Will go to Asda and get some lentils tomorrow. Not sure I like them massively but as bland but will try. Do chickpeas come under lentils? As I like humous (is that chickpeas?) Just bought some ham and would need to eat a whole packet just to get 22g and Zeta advises min 60g!!! I'll have to eat half a pig!  

LJ - so sorry about the MC.   Sounds like you are well in tune with your body and maybe it needs some healing time so it will be fully ready for next time and a BFP!     Did the cons give you any ideas as to why it didn't work? I know that's a needle in a haystack tho but sometimes they seem to offer people some advice.     I dream of twins so love hearing stories about people like Kate who are lucky enough to have twins and deserve them so much so love the pic. x

Sobroody  - sorry you are feeling so poo. Have you tried Feminax Ultra? Much stronger than the normal ones. My last period was really bad too, maybe it something about spring and everyone has a bad period when the clocks go back!? :0) Hang in there hun. 

Lucy - Not sure I am a veteran compared to some on here but feel free to pick away at my brain!

Anna congrats on being PUPO!    

Steph - great to see you got off the roller coaster and have a proud bump! Well done hun. How was Czech compared to Jinemed?

Hello everyone else!

Have had a lovely afternoon with some friends round chilling in the garden and now DH has gone out for a while so might really push the boat out and watch Damages from last week. What an exciting life I lead!!

Laters x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

PS Just been sent this link from another website and thought I'd post it here for anyone interested. Its about EFT (Emotional Freedom Technique and how it can help IVF) from a USA web page and is quite 'out there' but I've heard that EFT is similar to accupuncture which is proven to be effective during IVF so.....maybe worth a looksee?

http://www.emofree.com/Articles2/ivf-emma.htm

/links


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

OOooo congrats on being PUPO Anna! 

Miranda - lovely new pic you're sporting there

BabySpoons - Cheers for the link, will have to have a squiz later

SoBroody - Wait all this wime for her and then she's a complete beaaaatch! Hope you've got you feet up lovey

I've made roast beef and just waiting for the yorkies and salivating baaadly. Also baked a cheesecake - yes baked one... All from scratch! It wasn't even hard (much to my surprise) I well feel like Delia, me

Lucy 
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Brilliant AnnaofC-  

Just back from taking the boys home 5 hours in the car  

We bought a bargain patio set today from B&Q (well Jason fetched it!) 6 chairs, rectangular table and a parasol all for £127.19!!!!!!!
It's nice too.
Anyway.......jas decided to treat me to a Wii fit (v. early bday pressie) and he's just presented it to me.

Just off to check my fat self out on it      


Anna- Sorry you're in so much pain  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

AnnaofC - Fabulous! Congrats on being PUPO!    

SoBroody - sorry AF is such hell.

Kate -I'm afraid to step on the scales before going in for EC and then I'm going to have to tell them how much I weigh   Oh well I determined to loose all this extra weight if this cycle doesn't work. How's your diet going?

Anne - that was a really good bargain. Wii fit - lovely. Please let me know if you find it any good. I have been thinking about getting one but I've not been sure if it really is that good.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

ooops meant to ask...  Anne when is your birthday?


----------



## H1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just marking thread x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Anne* - wow !!! Thanks for the Birthday post - no idea how you did that but was really thoughtful thank u  pleased you have had a good day too 

*Anna* & *Miranda* thank you very much for your messages - really appreciated

*Nix* - hope you are peeing loads - good luck 

Will let you know how EC goes tomorrow - gagging for a glass of wine afterwards - bad mother already 

Have a good night all

Spuds
XX


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Anna sorry you feel so bad...drugs and bed  

Annaof C - congrats on being pupo

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just marking the thread


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Suzie- Just worked out my wii fit age - 44, yes 4 bloody 4!!!!!!!!!!! So 3years and 11 months older than I really am     
Cheeky buggar       
I haven't done any exercise yet- too knackered  but I reckon it will be good yes.

B'day not till week after next
xxxx

Off to watch some sh!tty TV now girls

love
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jersey- you're welcome - it's a website called glitter graphics hun, all sorts of lovely little sparkly things


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats on being pUPO Anne!! xx

Marking the thread

girls I am a lot better i am glad to report, so much better in fact that I have been drinking from 3pm till now 10pm and am rather worse for wear and I think I can blame it on the fact my taste buds have gone from the cold and i couldn't tell how strong the drinks were i was pouring, oops

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

I know I missed loads!  

LJ & Spuds - Happy belated birthday!

Anna - Congrats on being PUPO! Look after Blooby & Blobbier  

Suzie: When is EC?     

Zuri: Glad you are feeling better you pisshead!  

Nix:     for Wednesday's test

Mir: Amazing profile pic! I love it!! 

Purps: Hope you had a lovely time with your mum honey.  

Anna: Hope you feel better soon.  

Anne: 5 hours driving    that's tough hon. I used to do lots on wii fit before I became an officially lazy    Hope you enjoy it.

Ally: How are you getting on with your Greek friend honey? Hope he is not driving you     

Ali: Hope you are feeling better today darling   

Lucy: How are your tx plans coming along sweets. Are you still going ahead with the Jin?

Kate: Naughty girl! What are up to these days?  

Hello and     to eveyone else I missed.

My sis & nephew went back home today   and I'm back at work tomorrow - double     well only in the office tomorrow as I'm off to Barcelona for a business trip on Tuesday - back on Thursday (I think!) No idea what they've planned for me so I shall find out tomorrow. 

I ovulated yesterday and we    despite the fact my sis was sleeping in the next room   It was rather hard to keep it quiet but we've just about managed - I think!   This means I will have my AF on 9th May which messed up my plans totally    So rather than going to Turkey on 9th May, I'll be going on 15th/16th May - LW & Kazzie when are you off to Turkey again girls? 

Lots of love.

Pix xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Zuri - glad you are feeling better.   

Anne - your wii fit age is not that bad!  Some people get on for like 20 years older than they are.  Have fun!!  

Suzie - good luck with the trigger shot.   

Anna of C - congrats on being pupo! 

SoBroody Anna - sorry AF is being so cruel and painful.  Hope it eases soon.  Have PM'd you  

Jersey - good luck for EC  

Babyspoons - your farting man made me giggle!!  I think you can eat 8 eggs a week quite safely but I thought the issue was with being bunged up as opposed to anything else.  And if you want a recipe with lentils, let me know.  I know one which is easy and stops them being bland.  Chickpeas are a good source of protein too.  Do you like falafel?  They are another good source if you dont liek meat or fish.

Donkey - I cant believe DH's old employers.  That is appalling.  I hope they do get somewhere with their case - it sounds like they have massive grounds for the claim.   

Hi Beach, H1, Lucy, Miranda, Popsi and Kate. 

Well, i went to bed last night feeling emotionally exhausted and woke today after a bad nights sleep and looked like I had been 10 rounds with Tyson, my eyes were sooooo puffy. I had my breakfast and um'ed and ar'ed for ages about whether to be brave and go to the Christening or not.  Then I eventually decided No but within a few minutes thought, what teh heck.  I am not going to let IF and my job affect all aspects of my life.  And all i would do if i didnt go would be slob and feel more sorry for myself.  So I raced to get ready and set off (late).  The sun was shining all the way and I felt happy with my decision.  Found the church but was 20 minutes late (having stopped at the Texeco garage as was desparado for a pee) but thought i would manage to sneak in the back.  But at that very moment, the whole congregation turned round to face me as they brought the first child to the back of the church to be baptised!!  I was mortified.  I also could not see anyone I recognised.  I just had to walk purposefulyl til I saw someone i knew.  Which I did - on the very last row.  Everyone seemed really pleasedd to see me so that made me feel better.

Afterwards it was lunch at their house where people started asking how life was with me.  So I told them about work.  Then some asked about DP.  So I said that had ended too and that basically this was a sh1t year for me so stop asking about my life or I will bring everyone else down.  And that stopped the questions.  Everyone was pretty supportive.

Then i was catching up with one friend who i had not seen since Sept 2007.  I asked how her sister was as in Sept 2007 I was shocked to see her sister at this party with a newborn - I hadnt known she was pg before i got there so when i saw her with this baby I asked her whose it was!  Apparently it was a surprise pg which at the time made me seeth.     Then today my friend said her sister is having another baby.  Seething again!  but then she said it was a shock as she had taken 2 years to get pg with the first one and was on the verge of starting IVF.  I ended up telling her then about me as she had been so kind about how her sister must have felt at having this news about needing IVF etc.  She was not sure what the diagnosis had been but is going to ask now.  But just telling her made me well up - which usually i am able to control.  She also told me about someone else I loosly know having IVF so that made me feel not quite such an alien.  

Anyway, the short version is that i went, it was nice to see everyone who I have not seen in ages and apart from one wobble I did ok.  Glad i was brave.  

Thank you all again!  You are my rocks, each and every one of you


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie - hello hon!  Was about you PM you back.

I am so glad you had a lovely week with your family - sounded like just the tonic you needed  

Great news about ovulation and nookie!!  You may not need to go to Turkey after all       

I am still on for 2nd if you are.  A few others are also keen - i think i listed them on the last thread but have a note downstairs.  Think it was:

Ally - possibly, depending on when Ben goes to America
Suzie
Spuds
Miranda if it is a southern venue
Laura B

Anyone else joining us?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi lovey   

Glad you survived the Christening! You are a brave lady, you really are.  

The list looks good! I'd love to meet everyone. Where shall we meet girls? Where is best for everyone?

Pix xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie - thanks for the bubbles   I assume it was you  

Re - where to meet Saturday, I am totally flexible (avoided saying easy there!!).  have left whole day free and am happy to travel wherever. 

Do you have any preferences or ideas?


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

hello everyone lovely sunshine. 

Speak tomorrow. Anna xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ali..boosted your bubbles a bit xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

you are welcome honey   I never know what the lucky number is so I left it with 77?! 

I am free all day on Saturday as well and have a sat nav in the car so wherever is easy for everyone really - don't mind! 

Off to bed now - 'speak' soon.

Pix


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

hi AnnaC , hi Popsi   

I'm really going to bed now!  

xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Anne – Don’t believe that Wii fit – must just a glitch.    I wonder how old it would say I am  

Pixie – great to hear from you. EC is Tuesday. Fab! News about ovulating. Hopefully you won’t need to go to Turkey.  

Ali – thanks. Well done you! You were very brave and it paid off. I’m so pleased for you.   Its always such a dilemma - become isolated or face the horribleness of watching others with families/having to do baby talk.

Right off to bed now. Had the trigger shot - can't believe this is all happening.   that there are actually eggs in there.

Have a good Monday everyone.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning everyone!

Pixie and Popsi - right back atcha both  

Happy Monday - its wet and miserable here


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

hi girls - posting from hospit bed with flattering purple gown on ho ho ho - expect ec around lunch and my stomach is already growling 

ali - well done for doing the christening - massive pat on the back xxxx

pixie - meet up on the 2nd im up for anywhere - have sat nav will travel 

catch up later

spud
x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck jerseyspuds! x

Ali well done on going to that christening - braver than me! I have just arranged a trip back to the UK and during that time i will have to catch up with my close group of friends 5 couples all with lovely little families, I am dreading it! I keep in touch from over her by email phone etc.... but have been in a bubble the past 3 and a half years not having to accept that they now ALL have families - this will be the first time i have seen them all with their kids and all together 

Good luck for EC Suzie xx

Hi Pix - i certainly was a p!ss head last night, I invited 3 friends over at 3 o'clock for a nice leisurely Barbie to keep me company while hubby is away, they all staggered out at about 10pm saying i had lead them astray! moi??    not feeling too bad this morning surprisingly but feeling better mentally after a good blow out x Hope you are still having a nice time with your family - well done for the BMS  

xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Morning Girls, Anna congrats on being PUPO. 

Ali - well done for going to the christening, it's difficult to make those kind of choices but sounds like it worked out ok.

Ally - I too read your story and like the others have said it probably has happened or nearly happened to most of us at some point in our relationships, it is good that you and Ben are trying to work things through. good luck

Suzie - good luck on EC.   

Pix - if I go to Turkey as orginally planned I will be out there at the same time as you, but I am trying to persuade someone to let me try that new protocol that Malini posted, and if I manage to persuade someone I will have stop the pill and have a natural cycle which will delay things by about a month. But hey you might not be there after all if all goes to plan with your  

Hi everyone else

love Karen xxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Morning all,

Good Luck Spud! I'll be thinking of you.

Zuri - sounds like you had fun  

Thanks Karen

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks karen suzie and zuri xxxxx can't wait to get this bit over and done with - the waiting is a killer - focusing on cake at the end


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

YAY Ali!  Fight!  Win!   (Sorry, having an Incredibles moment...)  You did great, I'm so glad it worked out okay for you.

That's it.  Brain completely empty...


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just marking the thread  

Lots to catch up on but no time   will be back later.

Ali honey      I am so so sorry that you have been so low. I can't believe that you have had to deal with so so much. Makes me feel guilty for moaning the way I do. I really hope you are on an UP now and that things will really start going your way


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Whoops, new thread!  Just a quickie so sorry no persos.  Got 2 pretty pink lines on the first response this morning so am off to the clinic to beg for an early blood test...  all positive vibes gratefully accepted!

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Nix - OMG                                                     there you go!! Doesn't sound like you need it though hon. Good luck with bloods and CONGRATS on your


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just marking thread and to say WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Nix you go girl!! Your symptoms sounded too good for it not to be! Good luck for the blood test

Hello to everyone else

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW!!!! Nix!!! fantastic! so excited for you xxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Nix - that's FANTASTIC - WOOOOOOW !!!!! im sure your bloods will be fine and you'll  be peeing for months - blinding  - loads of love and       

JSpuds
xxxxxxxx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

hurrah!  

fabulous fabulous news. 

hurrah! xxxxx


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Nix

Yippppeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

For those with low AMH - another positive story - AMH 0.4 ng/l used Clearblue Fertility Monitor!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142885.0


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Nix fantastic news made my day!!!  Hope you have a nice BHCG!!!

Lx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG, NIX!!!!  Squeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Nix - Congratultions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  They don't do bloods at my clinic, just rely on your hpt. Fab news!

Ali - well done on going to the christening and being so brave. Have pm'd you. 

Spud and Suzie - good luck  

Babyspoons - great news re the funding! 

Pixie - great news re the ov. 

Anne - that wii fit age sounds fine to me, sure I've had a wii fit age of 5o before!  

Hi Zuri, Ally, Anna of C, Purple, Karen, Almond, LJ and everyone I've missed.

The af pain is much more managable today..it totally wiped out yesterday  . Called my clinic today to tell the af had arrived. Nurse said she'd call me back with a schedule. I told her I was worried about having gonapeptyl for dr as I thought it shut my ovaries down too much (no af for 8 weeks, needed pills and with iui and ivf have been slow to stimulate after the DR). She called back and offered me an appointment with the main consultant this Friday (who is great but haven't seen since September as he seems to be busy with private patients). They use the same IVF protocol on EVERYONE.That can't be right can it? I know one lady from my clinic, had 5 failed ivf's, went to the lister, was put on more gentle down regulation and aggressive immune meds and got a little boy. I know I'm getting a 2nd free cycle, but that doesn't mean I can't question their methods does it? They have the 2nd highest IVF success rate outside of London (something like no 8 in the uk) so I feel a bit cheeky questioning them, but with my immunes and history I am not a straight foward case.

Anna x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Morning ladies just popped on quickly at work (working today even tho my day off as so busy) not got time for proper personals

Nix - WOW!!!   Congratulations! It all sounded really positive and so glad the pink lines agree! Fingers crossed for today at the clinic ...  

Ali - I admire you for going to the christening and just so sorry to hear what a horrible time you are having   

Missy - just wanted to say a massive thank you for taking the time to post the details of your story, I found it really helpful. Not got time to reply properly but wanted to say thank you. Hope you are ok

Anne - my Wii fit age was late 40s I think  

Not got time to post any more hopefully back later though wont be able to post properly til later in the week as so busy   Had follow up at Lister this morn and not got time to post re that either!

Ali / Pix - I may be able to come on sat but depends where and when! Would love to meet some more FFers

x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, considering we're all different, Anne, it doesn't make sense to treat us all the same.  I think you're right to question, even if just for peace ofmind.  The trick is to question in a non-confrontational manner...


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Flipping busy first day back at work   so just a quick one for Nix to say ;



Kazzie: Which protocol is that hon? I am on Microflaire with added Estrogen tablets which i started taking on day 14 plus Lupron (which you can't get in the UK - my sis brought me my drugs from Turkey) and 450iu Merional.

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- Where are you? I am so so so SO pleased for you hunny.
Lovely start to the week          

Everyone ok?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - how are you darling? Hanging in there with it all?? Lovely of J to buy you the Wii Fit, I hear they are a lot of fun. Tracey has one I think so you can get some tips off her. I think she had quite an elevated age at first too so don't worry about that! A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- I'm ok ta hun, you?
Gonna do some exercise later on it actually.
A jog i think


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

the step is my fave on wii fit but i need to find something to raise the wii fit up to make it more of a work out  it is great fun but i am ashamed to say we got out last April and we have not been on it since erm last August!! really must get it out again 

Any news from Nix! I am dying to hear her news!!!

hi Ally, Anne, Pix, AofC, Almond, Anne, spuds, Ali and everyone else xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Good afternoon all.  It was morning when I started catching up with you all but that's my fault for disappearing.

I have just texted Nix, so I will report in if I hear anything. SO, SO EXCITED for you and sending loads of positive vibes!!!! Thank you for digging out the IVF Barbie description.  It made me laugh out loud and after a weekend of in-laws, that's very welcome!!!!  So pleased you've been dosing up on the full-fat milk - not just me on the porker-juice.

Speaking of diet - Kate, I am seriously impressed.  I have been trying to be good for 2 weeks and gained weight!!!  How unfair is that?

Almond - How was that appt at the Lister?

AnnaofC - Congrats on being PUPO with such shiny embryos.  I am so pleased.  I hope this is your time for dream no. 2.  Thank you for your inspiring story of being an author.  That is very impressive and given me food for thought.

Jo - You're so nice too.  I don't know that I really have the talent, but I should start trying and see where I get.  Thank you for your encouragement.

Anna - I hear you about trying to appear normal to the outside world.  Sometimes though I wonder when we do such a good job of masking the pain do we let people off the hook - we need support?  Maybe I expect too much.  Sorry AF is being horrible and that your clinic aren't pulling out the stops.  Your anniversary celebrations sounded so nice.  

Kazzie - Well done on getting that information from that RE.  Sounds like she is very helpful and willing.  Fingers crossed, it won't matter b/c this ttc at Jine will be the ONE!!

Pix, JerseySpuds and LJ - Happy Belated Birthdays.  Hope you all had lovely days.

WW - The trotter comment is inspired.  See you on the 30th.  Really, really looking forward to it.

Ali -   You are so wonderful and brave to go along to that Christening and make the most of it.  I am sorry life keeps handing you out horrors. You deserve a break.  I worry about how angry some people are (in the car park), and especially when I see how well you'rel holding it together. 

Zuri - You better yet?  It sounds like all the rubbish of IF trying has knocked your immune system for 6.  I do hope your beautiful new veggie plants (loved the compost cycling image) have made you feel better and that you're yourselg again soon.

Lucy - Yes, I am intrigued about that protocol too, and tempted to cycle in SF now.  I have friends there and could stay with them.  But, of course, it would be better if we could get it here.

Suzie - Sorry, my brain is fried from too much reading. Wishing you luck, I know you're at a crucial place and I can't remember which one!!!

To all those lovely BFP women, thank you for your inspiring stories.  Congrats.

OH THIS JUST IN FROM NIX :  "HCG only 32 and prog very low too, only 80 so have to go back tomorrow for repeat bloods. Pls pray for us!"  She is off home to bed, so may not be on again but I have promised we will all be hoping madly for her   

To everyone, I will catch up some more and be on here properly this week.  My week in the sun has helped me so much.   for everyone, I have so much more to type for you all, but I know you will want Nix's news so am hitting POST.

Malini xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Malini- Thanks for the Nix update... I am    already
xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Just dropping in very quickly girls to mark the thread - i'm off to the Lister in 5minutes to learn how to mix menopur... which I start jabbing on Wednesday.  Remember, I'm not allowed to get excited about this cycle girls.  I'm being neutral, not giving it much chance of success and focussing on my longer term plan....if I did allow myself to get excited, I'm not sure I could take the come down, I'm too fragile at the moment.


Nix -      for you hon. It's only early.  

Happy Birthday to LJ& JS for the weekend.

Ali - I'm so so terribly sorry to hear about your job.  I know this probably won't help, but I know so many people who have been made redundant over the last year... we just wait week on week for it to be DH one day too.  If you feel like sharing on this thread, maybe you could write up what you do a bit, and any of us with any contacts could PM you if we know anyone who works in your field that you could talk to about other positions.  Of course we would just say you were our "dear friend Ali"    Likely it won't come to anything, but worth a try.

LOL 
Sam xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lots of luck Sam


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just wondering about Nix....... wasn't her OTD on Wednesday?
I'm not an expert at all but would that affect her levels?

I hope that's what it is


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

ladies, Re testing, what should the HCG be at this stage? does anyone know? 

Anne, yes, it is definitely affected by how early you test. 

as I understand it, it is supposed to double every 2 days early on, from very low (eg 1 or 2) at implantation  - let's say EC plus 7 but it's not definitive when implantation occurs in anyone -  onwards. Nix hasn't had very many sets of two days for it to double.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Anne - hello, sorry the fallout from your last ttc has been so grim.  I always think about you and hope for a BIG turnaround on the luck stakes.  I am sorry too that DWP have given J such a bad time.  I once faxed a bill to BT with 'you are thieving [email protected]*st*&ds on it' when they charged me for a line they hadn't fixed for 6 weeks.  Very immature but I felt soooo much better.  I agree with you and AnnaCam about Nix, and think the early timing may have something to do with it.  I   so.

Sam - Good luck with your teach session.  I am NOT excited for you (on instruction) but pleased your lab-rat dr took you on.  You deserve rewards for all your efforts.  

M xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

for Nix

Hi Malini lovely to hear from you - feeling much better thanks xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

for Nix.

Totally understand where you're coming from, Sam.  I was often the same way with this one.  With the result it was a complete mad panic when it came to EC to pack an overnight bag etc and organise things!  But better that way, sometimes, than getting worked up and disappointed.  It's so hard to know how to play it, emotionally, isn't it?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Malini- I love the BT story          
xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

The best part was that they fixed the phone the next day, so I my bad behaviour was awarded and so I am now a menace to all utility companies that let me down


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies, been quieter this aft so popping on

My Wii fit has been sat gathering dust recently  there is something new called EA sports, which apparently is a more grown-up wii fit (wont suit any of us then) and you still use the balance board - check this out
http://www.easportsactive.com/home.action

Zuri - I will dust mine off if you do the same 

Sam - if you need help with mixing let me know, I had a session from a nurse and then about an hour's worth from a paramedic friend. I was at the Lister this morn, we should have co-ordinated ...

Re Nix - it is very early days isnt it - not even OTD at ARGC and they seem to test earlier than other places? In which case 30 sounds good? Really hope so   

AnnaofC - how are you doing   

hello Malini Love the BT story, good for you 

Sobroody / Anna - I am all up for getting them to tailor their NHS cycle, have already done it once and going to do it again as well. glad you are feeling better.

JSpud and Suzie - how are you getting on?   

Sorry re lack of personals again, just posting re my appt this morn in case any of it helps anyone

At the Lister this morn, JP said they would pretty much put me on the same protocol as my NHS clinic - microdose flare (buserelin and Menopur from start of cycle), but with 300 Menopur and not 450. I felt that the OCP had oversuppressed me and am not keen to take it, but on the other hand I want to avoid the racing follie problem which as we know can happen if there is no element of downreg before start of cycle. JP said that she did not think the OCP generally had a suppressive effect - but I believe it did with me. On the other hand, I want to control the end of the cycle before to avoid the racing follie problem as I do sometimes ovulate early. I asked about the protocol Malini posted and she said that that was possible, but it was not one they use as standard (well I think we all know that - we told them about it )

As to the dose, we also discussed that - I had asked whether there was any point in putting me on a high dose of Menopur as even a high dose will not be able to recruit eggs that aren't there! I had said that I was worried about egg quality on the higher dose. JP agreed and said that she thought 300 was the right starting dose for me.

So my plan is to take all this back to my NHS clinic (will have to book private appt, as they have not given me a follow up until July from my 1st cycle ) and see if we can tailor the protocol slightly, then cycle again with them around July time. No point spending £6k or so that I dont have unless I have to! I am seeing Mr Gorgy on Friday as I want to get my immunes tested - read a substantial chunk of the De Beer book yesterday and a lot resonated, so I need to check that out. I am not ruling out the Jinemed either - have their forms and going to see what they suggest by way of protocol. In the meantime, I am continuing to see the nutritionist and doing what she suggests to try and get myself in better condition this time.

All needs to be finished in time to get married on 5th Sept!

ok back to work
x

/links


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Work?  Almond?  I thought Monday was your day at home?  It is Monday isn't it?


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

So pleased you're feeling better Zuri.  When do you come to the UK?  Anytime for your PR friends?


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Malini, I have had to come into work today because it is so busy   (Though the expected avalanche of work has not arrived) I am taking Friday off instead - I am not a f charity!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Almond


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Anne how are you? Did Jason sort out the thing with DWP? ...
x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls - Nix, congratulations on your BFP   that it is a sticky one. The amount of DPO or ET does affect the levels of HCG but even if it is on the lower side I have heard people that still end up with a baby in their arms, I so want this to be you, you so deserve it   

Pix, the protocol that I am on 'officially' is short protcol, taking the bill control pill then 450iu gonal F and cetrotide.
The new protocol that I want to try that was posted by Malini is meant to help people who are poor responders who tend to stimulate quickly (X) check me both times ,grow eggs that are different sizes (X) check me first time or one or two lead follicles (X) check me last time.

According to the study it involves taking an injection of depot 3mg cetrotide 11 days after the LH surge. I asked the Jinemed but Prof T said he would prefer not to use it. It is meant to supress the FSH at the latter part of the cycle before the stimulated one, because it is believed that the FSH can cause the body to recruit  one or two lead follicles that dominate when stimulated. As the effect of the cetrotide is short lasting it can be better then taking the pill that can over supress some people.

However I contacted the hospital I went to last time, and the reply I had was that they do know all about this protocol but they do it in a slightly different way, they do three 0.25mg injections then start oestrogen on the day after the last one. The snag was the doctor did not make it clear whether they are happy to let me do this protocol or whether they would prefer me to stay on the original I mentioned first. She did say that a lot of it is my age and I need to hurry up as it is getting late for ART and a lot of it is due to my age rather then protocol.

If I did the new protocol the treatment would be delayed between 2-4 weeks to let me have a natural cycle so I have emailed her back to clarify whether she was saying no point because I'm over the hill or whether she would let me do it.

I know I am old (41, 42 this year ) but when I did IVF in May last year my AFC was 13 and when I did it in Oct my AFC was 16, but I recruited two lead follicles. Therefore I am frustrated that I am not getting a chance to get more eggs that are there because of my tendency to develop them at different sizes.

Almond I do think that if you think the pill supresses you too much then this could help you as well.

I probably won't hear today so still in the dark about what I am doing and where I am going!!

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Almond- I'm ok hun, the DWP   haven't got back to him yet   
xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a quickie cos work is manic!

I don't think Nix's beta result is bad.

Here is a table of the averages contributed by women based on days post ovulation. Now, I know this is an FET so there is no ovulation. However, she had her transfer on 19th and today is 27th; even allowing a few days extra given that she is "ahead" of someone who had a natural cycle, I can't imagine her being more than the equivalent of 12 days post ovulation so she seems in the right range to me.

http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

/links


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Malini

Unfortunately i am pushed for time as it is when we come back as usual, i fly into Luton for a wedding in Lincoln, bank hol weekend end of May then i go up to the north east to see the family then come back to Nottingham to catch up with friends for a day before flying back, always so hectic

x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, that's too bad Zuri.  I hope there is a time in the future!!!

LJ, that's so helpful.  I think her concern is that the little embie was a blast - but you are very right and OTD is the 29th (I think! and that's what Anne thought), so she is early by my counting.  Fingers crossed.

That's so bad of the DWP Anne.  They really want to earn our votes.

Sorry, you're still in the mists Karen.  It is all very stressful.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a feeling our Nix will be fine girls


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Anne - ffs re dwp   

Kazzie - that is interesting. I asked about it this morning too, it does sound like a really interesting protocol. I dont stim quickly - but that was after taking the OCP and it might be different if I am not suppressed first. Let us know how you get on with your clinic

x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix- praying that all is fine, it is early days so by the time official test day gets here it should have increased     really got everything crossed hun x x x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hoping and praying for Nix. 

I've emailed the Jin about this new protocol so fingers crossed popular demand will win the day!

I have to go to Madrid next week for a couple of days, amy ideas about herbs and staying in a hotel?! Pix and Ally - when you've travelled did you just pass on herbs or have you got any ideas?


Hi to all! 

X


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Lucy

Herbs - I have mine pre boiled and sealed in sachets by my guy but when I went to Thailand it would have been too heavy to carry all the liquid sachets so I took half the sachets and then he gave me some granules to mix with water. You should have a kettle but if not take a travel one, I took one to Thailand. 

A xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Just a quick one as running a bath and you all know how addicted we can be and i dont wanna flood the house   

Nix -OMG hunny im          my fat **** off here litke you wouldnt believe, and sending you loads of       as well. Oh my god im so so hoping for you sweetheart   

Anne - if you have wii sports try the hula hooping its bl00dy hilarious  

Hi to everyone, back after bath, am hoping for a bit of bms but not sure theres any point, day 14 or is it 15 and monitor still on a low 
 ah well theres always next month.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm posting on here because am a bit lost.  We are on our 3rd IVF cycle, the 1st one on long protocol with 300 Puregon was abandoned due to only 1 egg.  The 2nd was short protocol with 300 Menopur, 3 eggs collected, 2 fertilised and ET but failed to implant.  I had a cyst so had to wait 2 months to start this one (had to take Provera and then birth control - thank Gd the cyst shrunk), but now on 450 Gonal F and no response.  Have now been given Luveris to take for 3 days and then have to go back for a scan - am petrified.  DH pointed out that Puregon (which failed with us) is FSH, as is Gonal F (which hasn't worked so far) is also FSH and that I seem to respond with FSH & LH combined.  Please, please, if anyone has any ideas, or has experienced this and had success in the end...please respond - am desperate to see a light at the end of the tunnel and not just the headlight of an oncoming train!!!

Thanks everyone and good luck to all of you.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quickie as am also off for a bath then bed as in a poo mood. 

Nix -          for you hun. It's early hun. Try not to stress and rest up. Impossible i know but.....thinking of you hun.

Ali yes please to lentil recipe. Yes like falafel (seen some in M&S!) Are they high in fat? Not sure. Had a big spoon full of mixed beans with my salad today and ohhhhhh wish I'd had a pudding too as may as well have as TMI alert....lets just say lunch didn't last long! Always feel cheated when that happens and I didn't have a pudding for my effort!   Told you beans were not for me! BTW Sooooo proud of you for going to the Christening. You did so well. x

PlanetJanet -    what a nightmare time you have had. Am so sorry I haven't been through this but you are in the right place and am sure someone will be able to help on here. Hugs hun. x

Had a crap nights sleep last night and think its from reading my Zeta West book before bed so it was all going round my head so had very long toes today (easily trodden on!) everything anyone said was irritating at work.   Think I best go to bed early and no reading IVF books before bed! 

Hope everyone else is ok. Sorry this is short and sweet.

Hugs
Spoony x


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

PJ. there is indeed a big debate between recombinant FSH (menopur) and pure fsh. (GF)

I seem to recall the point is something about older women doing better on menopur (sorry, didn't mean to say you're old!) becuase they/we need a decent dose of LH which the M provides. 

GF can prevent ovulation unless taken with the trigger which you obviosuly would have had. But, the very fact, makes me think a bit. 

GF is a more pleasant drug I found and much easier to adminster. it's also more expensive so the lister is more gung ho about prescribing it than eg UCH london, or so I've found. 

clever DH to spot this - I had to read up on it for months to find out. 

HTH

Anna xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie as am in middle of cooking dinner!

*Nix* - woohooo     - how brilliant is that!!!!? so, so pleased for you! - I know you are scared but like others, I also think your level is fine as you are testing two days early - mine was 97 on day 15po following blast transfer (a little bit lower than the median figure for that day on that chart LJ gave link to - as is yours) - and I would imagine we would be similar as I didn't ovulate either due to it being DE. The important thing is that it increases, am    that you will have a good increase tomorrow. I know the ARGC will look after you re the progesterone - can they put you on prog injections?

*PlanetJanet* - so sorry you are going through this worry  sorry I don't know what Luveris is? I would agree with your DH that it would seem you respond better on a FSH/LH mix - did your clinic give you a reason for not putting you on Menopur again this time? Hope your next scan shows some follies - try to keep your belly warm with a hot water bottle to encourage blood flow to the ovaries, and make sure you are drinking plenty of milk and eating lots of protein.  Good luck    and please let us know how you get on 

I'm going to post the list girls but know some of it must be out of date - so if you could let me know of any changes that'd be fab! Thanks! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
2nd IVF - Lister - due to start June 2009 *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
4th IVF - Lister - starting soon January 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bonchance*5th IVF - due to start soon*Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister? - consultation 19/02/09 *CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Kazzie40*3rd IVF - Turkey - starting pill soon for tx end May 2009 *Lightweight*2nd ICSI - May 2009 - Jinemed - flying to Turkey 06/05/09 *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*Mag108*1st IVF cycle - Lister - due to start March '09 *MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Pixie75*2nd IVF - Turkey/Jinemed - microflare protocol due to start later this month *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 *Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*Sobroody1 (Anna) *
2nd IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - waiting for April 2009 AF before starting *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*2nd IVF - April '09 - currently stimming*Jerseyspuds*1st IVF - Lister - April '09 - currently stimming - EC 27/04/09 *PamLS*3rd ICSI - Lister - due to start downregging 24/04/09 *Sam22*1st IVF April '09 - Lister - currently downregging*Suzie W*2nd cycle - IVF - April/May 2009 - currently stimming - EC 28/04/09 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *AnnaofCumberland*2nd IVF - April '09 (after no response on 1st IVF) - EC 24/04/09 - 3 eggs - testing ??/05/09 *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Latestarter* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - mid-November 2008 - tested positive - no heartbeat found/blighted ovum diagnosed on scan 7w5d 06/01/09  *LittleJenny* Natural BFP March 2009 - miscarried April 2009  (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing)*Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - timed intercourse with trigger jab Feb '09 *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage 5 weeks  *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Almond*
1st IVF - microdose flare - EC 19/02/09 - 4 eggs/2 fert - 2 embies transferred 21/02/09 - tested negative 07/03/09  *Anne G*
2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation ^higme^ *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Donkey*
3rd IVF - EC 17/01/09 - ET 20/01/09 -tested negative 02/02/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*1st IVF - February 2009 - 1 egg collected/fertilised - ET 22/03/09 - testing 05/04/09 but started bleeding 02/04/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/03/09 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*3rd IVF/ICSI/PESA - April '09 - cancelled after 6 days of stimms due to runaway follie  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Malini*2nd IVF (this time with ICSI) - February 2009 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 16/03/09  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*3rd IVF - Lister - EC 28/03/09 - 6 eggs/5 embies - ET 2/4/09 of 2 x blastocysts - tested negative 11/04/09  *Rural Chick*2nd IUI - ARGC - basting 20/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  (1st IVF at Lister start stimming 04/04/09 if IUI doesn't work) *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08 ^hug^ *Swinny*FET (after 4th ICSI) - 1 embie transferred 19/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09 ^hug^ *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*2nd IVF - Luxembourg - February 2009 - EC 25/02/09 no eggs at collection/follies were cysts  *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in September 2009 *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - 1st scan 17/12/08*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - fist scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due 08/08/09*Lainey-Lou*  on 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - tested positive but has had bleeding - Twins! seen at scan 30/03/09*Missyg*
 naturally on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected - immunes with Dr Gorgy - next scan 27/04/09 *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*  on FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - April 2009 - tested positive 27/04/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due 14/04/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Pin* Natural surprise  due 23/09/09 - also has  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Rose39*  on 3rd ICSI - 6 eggs/3 embies - due ??/??/10*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

PlanetJanet,

Some clinics, e.g. SIRM in USA, think that using pure FSH and adding LH (Luveris) in later in the stim is better for poor responders where egg quality may be an issue. I had this on my last cycle and got two mature eggs (which I hadn't managed before). But I don't think there are any hard and fast rules - how we respond to these drugs is such an individual thing. Just try to keep relaxed but talk over any concerns you have with your clinic.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Steph - sorry you asked about Becka the other day didn't you. Sorry I didnt get back. Unfortunately she didn't respond and so the tx was cancelled so unfortunately she has to join me in the 'recovering from a cancelled cycle' bless her. She is being really strong but we all know how she is really feeling.

LJ - could you tell me where the best place to stay in Washington is, need to book a hotel for first night and cannot remember what you said. I want an area that feels quite homely if at all possible as I will be on my own (and my confidence ain't what it was pre IF!) I have been looking at Georgetown and Dupont circle as I know nothing at all about Washington!! 

Sorry no more personals I am EXHAUSTED!! Did loads of running around with Greek friend at weekend and need to rest now as I am not used to socialising 3 nights back to back!! 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Nix, sounds good to me  
xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Nix -    ! Congratulations! I can't tell you how happy I am for you.   I'm with everyone else I'm sure you bloods are right. OTD is only Wednesday.

Almond - you sound really organised about the tests and getting things sorted. After reading Dr Beer's book I'll be drinking 3 glasses of purple grape juice (its apparently the same as taking baby aspirin) - if we make it to et. If this cycle fails I will def be following in your foot steps and going for  all the tests. I'm wondering if I should do it through the Lister or send off bloods to the US labs that specialise in this. Hoping   that I won't need to.

Steph - thanks for the list - its impressive. There really are a lot of us and its soo encouraging to see all the bumps and babes lists.

Spoony - I'm with you I can't read IVF books before bed (for the sake of others  )

Anna - was it you who was wondering if you should ask more questions about your protocol? (memory is going  ). I would say ask away, in a curious sort of way. I know its hard because the docs hold so much power but we have to live with the consequences. I'd go with asking the questions in the nicest possible way with some reverence (I know that irritating but all the docs I've encountered have big egos  )

Hi Malini, Karen, LJ, Ali, Ally, Kate, Anne, Pam, Sam, Zuri, WW, Pixie and everyone. Sorry if missed anyone. Thank you all for your good wishes and support.

I went for acu today which was sooo relaxing. I have the same worry as last time - about ovulating early. I'm just getting some entertainment stuff together for tomorrow. EC is at about 10:30am - likely I'll just sleep as we'll have to be up at 5am  . I'm not a morning person. My 4 year old nephew made me cry a little as I have leaving from visiting them, he asked why he couldn't have two mummies. I said because he cna only have one mummy but that I would always be special him. What a beautiful boy.

Anyway had better go and eat. And drink as much water as possible. Last ec they struggled to get a vein because I was dehydrated.

love,
Suzie.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Ally,

I've only been to Washington once and it was only for a couple of nights but I stayed in Georgetown and I was really surprised at how cosy it felt there - I wasn't expecting that from Washington at all. It felt like a quaint little town in that area. I'm sure LJ will be far more knowledgeable but thought I'd let you know anyhoos

Good luck Suzie!!! Everything crossed for you petal 

Lucy x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucy - thanks hon x 

Suzie - oh so much good luck for you!! x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm knackered!   

It felt like nothing has been done while I wasn't at work last week and things have piled up - F..ers!!   

Nix:             

Ally:   

Lucy: My Chinese doctor gives me pills when I need to travel. I picked up my pills today for my Barcelona trip tomorrow. They look like rabbit poo and I need to take 12 of them every morning   Hope I won't get in trouble with customs for smuggling rabbit poo!  
I know they can do sachets as well, did you check with your Chinese doc?

Suzie: Good luck with EC hon.   

Has anyone heard from Sam or Tracey lately? I think Tracey is on hols but was wondering how Sam was doing. 

I am off to Barcelona tomorrow for a business trip and will be staying there until Friday   

Will miss you all.

Lots of love.

Pix xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

I love you girls! But not in a lezzery way 

Thanks Malini for posting my news and once again LJ comes up trumps with reassuring research  !  So sorry I can't stop as hardly spoken to my rellies all day and they've benn so lovely to me but I had to come on here and say a massive THANK YOU to my PR crew!  

I'm back to the clinic tomorrow for repeat bloods (and they did immunes today too so possibly IVIG too) and I'll let you know how I get on. I feel tired and a bit excited and well I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a bit apprehensive but I'm just  that those numbers go up tomorrow, I'll be happy with 45...! That's not unreasonable is it?!     

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Nix -       

Suzie - I must have missed the purple grape juice bit of the book. I have skimmed quite a lot! I have spoken to Lister re immunes and have ummed and aahed about where to get tested, so happy to chat more in due course f you want to. BUT I am hoping v much that won't be necessary   

Pix - I know the rabbit poo pills  

PlanetJanet - welcome. I have only used Menopur (which was chosen for me as I have low LH levels) so I can't help with your question, but wanted to wish you loads of luck 

x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nixf01 said:


> I love you girls! But not in a lezzery way


Thanks for clarifying this for us Nix!  

   

Almond: They can well be real rabbit poo you know - how would we know?!  Her herbs look like the dirt you sweep of the the floor so anything is possible.  She liked the colour of my tongue and my shoes  today 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm just popping back 'home' after seeing Lainey's news on ******** and I have just seen Nix's too, I'm so pleased for you hun!

      to you Nix, I'll keep an eye on you  

I have lurked occasionally but tbh looking back is very scary and always makes me feel like I'm perching on the edge of a big cliff but I'm doing well so far - 26 weeks today  

And I do remember all your support, even if I'm not spending hours on here every day any more  

Hugest hugs to everyone here, old and new 

Love you girls, maybe in a lezzery way...

Heather


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

My OTD is 8th May, Steph.    Thanks for including me in the list.  It's very impressive, isn't it?

Hope everyone gets a good, fertility inducing sleep.    Especially you, Nix.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Popping by quickly - went to my friend's house for dinner tonight and not long been home.  Dont need to be at work til 12 tomorrow!!  Then its the meeting later on to decide on my demise.  I need to attend the first part to update on everything and me and my manager disappeaar whilse they decide.....

Babyspoons - i PM'd you the recipe for the lentils and then when I pressed send it said I was not logged on so will have to do that again tomorrow.  

Nix -    so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sam- thanks for the really kind suggestion.  May just do that    Good luck with your lesson.  

Suzie - i am probably too late but good luck for tomorrow.  

Jersey - How did you get on?  

Almond - really glad you may be able to make Saturday.  

Ally - thanks for posting that link.  

Love and hugs to everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!

Ali xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Morning all!  

I actually slept well!  For the first time since egg collection!!!  I found if I propped my knee up with a pillow when laying on my side, it didn't aggravate that niggly lower back pain that's been keeping me awake.  Straight through from 11pm to 6am, bliss!

And the sun is shining and the birds are singing... in the words of Elbow, it's looking like a beautiful daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey ladies

Ali I did post to you sat night but comp crashed and lost it! Bless you you've had a rough year this year hunny, So proud of how you handled yourself over the weekend! you are so strong! I think you're coping amazingly well!!!!!     I hope the meeting goes smoothly today and that they decide you can have the tax free option!!

Nix good luck with the bloods today!! I'm SURE they will be fine!

Steph, glad you liked the post about epigenics, won't be long now before you and Paul hold your lovely baby in your arms, I must say your pregnancy has flown by! How is the Candy Apple? Do you have it yet? Thanks for the List, as ever our star! 

Hello To evryone else BIG HUGS

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning girls  

Nix- been thinking about you, REALLY hope all is good- eventhough I do think it will be  

Suze- lots of luck for tomorrow hunny  

Hi Purps  

Hi Anna  

This swine flu is a bit of a worry isn't it girls.....

I did 34 mins on the Wii fit last night- LOVED it, did step, hula and jogging 

xxxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

sorry I dont post much on here but just popped on & saw Nix news so just wanted to say a HUGE congratulations to Nix01 on those pretty pink lines   amazing well done good luck with your blood today   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Just heard from Nix, and her levels have gone down to 20.   Her immunes aren't back yet, so she is debating whether to do IVIG.  Anyone have any thoughts I can text her?

Well done Anne!!

Thinking of you Suzie.  

So sorry about the tough time PlanetJanet.  My two IVFs have both been Gonal-F and Fostimon b/c my LH levels are okay or escalate dangerously which means early ovulation for me.

Enjoy the sunshine all of you!  I am just having my tea and rabbit poo.

M xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Anne well done you on the wii fit! Go Girl!

Malini send nix our love hunny! Thinking of her      things turn around!

Sx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

I will do Purple.  

I forgot to mention but I am meeting WW and traceymohair (hopefully!!) on the 30th (day after tomorrow) in LDN for lunch.  Pls join us if you can!!  PM me for details so we are all kept safe.  

M xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Malini- you lucky London ladies  
it's only me and Kate in Birmingham!

Give Nix my love too
xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning all

Nix - keeping everything crossed for you very tightly       

Morning Mailini, Purple, Rachel, Anne, Anna.....


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

sending lots of         to Nix, send her my love Malini x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Ali & Z  

Girls, I'm sorry I've become so bad on personals , I do love you all just time seems more limited the last week


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Just a quickie.

Nix im really      for you petal   

Anne - perhaps we should have our own little meet up hun    glad u enjoyed the hula hooping


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning Ali.  Hope you are okay today despite all those nasty meetings on the horizon.  I was made redundant in 2002 and it was horrible - like having a rug pulled out from under you.

I will do Zuri, good morning.  She has just been in touch to say that she is going ahead with IVIG despite the immune results not being back yet as she wants to give her embie every chance if her immune system is trying to reject it.  She's a brave fighter  

Yes, Anne, we are lucky.  I wish the country was smaller at times like these because I know there are lots of us that would like to meet you and Kate very much.  Don't be silly about the personals, we all know you are there.

M xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Bloomin good idea, we will- could meet at the Mezza perhaps sometime?
xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Morning all, quiet this morn hopefully so can chat, I have to work til about 10.30 tonight tho  

Malini - please tell Nix we are all thinking of her and send her our love  I wish I knew something so that I could say something useful but I don't. I wonder - could we post something on the Immunology board, to see if this has happened to anyone else there? 

Suzie - thinking of you this morning, you are prob having EC now  

Anne - I love my wii fit (when I do get it out). Have you done the ski slalom yet or the ski jumping. I love step especially the other Miis in the class, makes me laugh

Droogie - I loved reading your sig, gave me some hope. I have convinced myself after my first BFN that it won't happen for me 

Ali - good luck this morning   thinking of you 

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Almond- Only did jogging, hula & step- was well good though, didn't even get bored


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

That's a good idea Almond.  I have inundated her with texts, but I think she is now in the basement at the ARGC hooked up to the IVIG.  

By the way, I have loads of hope for you!!!!

M xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

From Nix:

"Aw Thanx hon! pls tell em I said right back atcha "


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

morning Ali27 and everyone else 

Anne G I got DP a wii fit for his birthday in march was more for me though they are great aren't they, should be on it now but got carried away on internet  

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Rachel- love it so far yes, can't wait to get home to it    
Have you lost any weight using it ?
(ps, that's not me saying you need to of course   )
xx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Almond - glad it helped, we were told our chances were next to nil after our first attempt but we had to give it another shot 

    to Nix


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

And Droogie your EDD is the day after Almond's and my bday, so that has to be a good omen for us and for you too!!!!

M xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Heather- lovley to see you
x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

and you too Anne -  

Malini - it's also exactly a year after our BFN


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - im up for a meet up down the mezza hunny   

Droogie - Oh my ur bubba is due on my birthday    

Doing well on diet, only put a pound on the weekend, and lost another 2lb since.  Not bad considering the chicken tikka masala jd and coke walnut whip roast dinner and mint aero that i scoffed


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Kate everytime I see walnut whips I smile and think of you


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Kate - love your "diet"   I think you should market it

Malini - I'm glad you have some hope for me, me too for you!    Perhaps we should swap?! Am   for Nix. I am not sure full story so dont know what to post on imm board, guessing we should wait until later and she comes back into text contact?      

Anne - the joggings good isnt it except I kept getting carried away and jogging into the telly


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

almond said:


> Anne - the joggings good isnt it except I kept getting carried away and jogging into the telly


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sneaking on!!

Almond - I love the ski slalom and the jumping on the wii too.

Nix - thinking of you  

Hello to everybody.  Started this sneaky post ages ago but people kept coming to ask me things so had to keep minimising the screen


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

How you feeling Ali?
xxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Ali - don't you just hate it when you are trying to post at work and people keep coming and interrupting with work questions. The cheek of it!  
How are you doing?
x


----------



## looly (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

just a quickie as haven't been able to get on here much since last week, but saw Nix news and wanted to let her know that I'm thinking of her 

will try and catch up with everybody else's news in the next week or so
xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Praying for Nix - hang in there little beans. 

Excuse my ignorance but what's IVIG?

Thanks for the herbs tips ladies, I'm seeing my chinese doc on Saturday so I'll ask for some rabbit poo.

Love to all

X


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Nix - keeping everything crossed for you       

Suzie - it was me asking thanks

No time for personals sorry 

Anna x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello girls,

AF arrived yesterday and today it's  much heavier than usual (good I think as usually I'm really light) and it's bright (and I mean bright!) red. Is bright red a good thing? 

I'm thinking the herbs must be doing something (only been taking them for a week and a half though).

Sorry if TMI 

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Lucy  
How are you?
xx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one as busy at work.

Wanted to say I am    for you Nix. I had very low blood test to start with too and then had the intralipids even though one doctor had said it seemed too low. 

I had a scan yesterday and at 6 w 6 d there was still a baby with a heartbeat BUT the area of blood outside the sac is bigger and Dr G was worried. I had another IVIG - credit card credit card credit card!! I am now booked in to have the LIT with Dr Armstrong on Friday who normally has a cut off point of 6 weeks pregnant for treatment but has agreed to treat me. He believes the damage may already have been done and my body might start to reject the baby anyway. Mr G thinks we have to give it a go. What is so annoying is Dr G contacted Dr A before I was 6 weeks and told him that in a message and he didn't get back to him until a week later. God I hope it isn't too late!

Sorry no more time but just wanted to let you know what was going on.

Missy xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Missy-


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Missy - i will send a special   up for you sweetheart    

Lucy - sorry af is being a bugger    

Anne - let me know when ur up for a meet petal, all this talk of wii fit has made me think maybe ours oughta come out of retirement from under the tv stand.  What did u think of the hula hooping?  Its such a giggle    

Almond and purple - re the diet can i just say i didnt have a walnut whip roast dinner, it was a chicken roast dinner then a walnut whip      It was loovvveeellllyyyyyy tho


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Free prob next sat hun, 9th may for a coffee/cake/chat/laugh/
Will double check but pretty sure I'm free
Loved to hula- goning again tonight but having a ski too  
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - feckin typical hunny - we will be in edinburgh


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

that's ok hun, we'll sort it out.
Could always meet for a couple of hours after work sometime 
Whats' the occasion?
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello All

Super busy so shouldnt really be on at all but wanted to say....

Nix - I hope you get a really good blood result        

Missy - Hang in there honey, nothing is certain, they said you probably wouldn't get pregnant naturally with immune issues, so really hope their concerns are unfounded. Pleeeeeeeeeease hang in there little one.       

Love and hugs 

A xxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Missy thanks for the update, I have absolutely everything crossed for you   I am seeing Dr G on Fri to kick off testing, I will be thinking of you       to you, I really do pray this works out for you

LadyVerte - bright red is good yes!

Slycett - walnut whip roast dinner, my mouth is watering BIG time

Anne - good luck with your ski. If you like it you have to buy Family Ski its brilliant

Love to all, I now have to go off and work til some stupid hour 

x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Missy - this lo has made it against the odds. I'm sure he/she will stay with you          
What is LIT by the way? Heard of ivig and humira but not lit? Couldn't find it on google
Anna x


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi - thanks everyone - I am truly sh***ing it! I feel so responsible for this little thing with an actual heartbeat. It makes it so real.

Sobroody - LIT is lymphocyte Immunisation Therapy which is if you share DQ Alpha genotypes - we do share but they are ever so slightly different so we can use my DP's blood rather than donor blood. TBH I haven't really got a clue what it is all about but am just trying everything!!

Missy xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls, Nix and Missy   that everything turns out well.

Kate, well done on your diet, I only have to look at something nice and the weight goes on so you did well to get away with eating something scrumptious! 

Lucy, yes I think bright red is good and what your chinese practioner is looking for.

Had a email from the doc at the  hospital I went to last time over the way they do the a similar protocol to the one Malini told us about. She still recommends sticking with birth control pill followed by gonal f and cetrotide.

She says I can do their version of the new protocol but it does not guarantee symetrical follicles sizes and she recommends sticking to what I was doing before because of the risk of premature ovulation.

I am now confused because I thought that I would take cetrotide again on day 6 or when the follicles reach 12/13 mm but this new protocol might mean you don't take it again and that one 3mg cetrotide dose or the three seperate 0.25mg doses plus the oestrogen patches are your lot so I am a bit  

Lucy it might be worth either emailing the author of the article to find out if the cetrotide given the previous cycle is your lot - I would but I have emailed her twice so it's starting to look a bit suspicious!  

So at the moment I am staying with the old protocol as this is what she and Prof T advises and I can't find out enough about it all to find out how a cycle works.

I am going to be livid though if I have some of those racing follies!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Karen - whens kick off for you?? Seems to have come around pretty quick to me but for you it must have been    I wish you all the luck in the world for this go!


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Ally, thanks for your reply, if I stick to the same protocol, will take the birth control pill for an extra week taking me up to the 8th May, then it all depends how long my period takes to arrive, in the last two IVF cycles it has taken an abnormal 6/7 days. I plan to start stimulation here when it does arrive so we'll have wait and see, I have booked two scans for the 13th and 15th May to cover early or late but it might take me by surprise and arrive early for once! (when I say early I mean the normal 2/3 days it takes for most people!)

I am not booking any flights until I am more sure that it is going to worth going because of having to have the PGD done. So it might end up an almighty rush to book flights!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Karen,

I've just re-read the original study from Fertility and Sterility and it doesn't say anything about Cetrotide during the treatment, I'll email the San Fran woman and ask her to clarify. It kind of puts a different spin on things I suppose.

x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Lots of                                          for Nix and Missy.  Wishing hard, ladies.

LadyVerte, in complimentary therapy terms, a 'good' period is bright red and free flowing, with minimal clots and pain.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ladies... nix has asked me to post this for her from another thread 

"Hi all

thanks to Popsi for updating, just to let you know, I did do the IVIG.  I got home about an hour ago and POAS (FR) it was still positive but VERY faint, which is sort of encouraging given the amount of juice, milk and water I've drunk today, but obviously they are VERY sensitive tests so I'm still hopeful but not overly so. "


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix - yay go sweetheart, give it everything you got and more hunny, we are all      like mad for you here.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Go Nix... Hang on in there sweetheart, we are all rooting for you with bells on  

Thanks for the info re AF ladies - good news for once then!

Karen - I've emailed the San Fran doctor so I'll fill you in if I get a reply. My appt with Jaya is next Thursday too

x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls, Nix   that everything works out for you.

Lucy - just had an email from the SF doc and she says yes you do take cetrotide again to prevent premature ovulation so not quite sure what the Turkey doc is saying there   god this is all so confusing.

Please let me know when you hear from her, it might be now as she's just replied to me! I take it with the SF protocol you take the one depot 3mg cetrotide injection and that's it until you take the normal cetrotide on the stimulation cycle to prevent spontaneous ov?

Have you heard from the Jinemed I would love to know what they say to you, it seems to me the one depot 3mg injection is a lot less complicated then the Turkey hospitals way of doing it by three seperate 0.25mg cetrotide injections plus the patches.

I am now really at a loss on what to do.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Karen - Wow the SF doctor is quick, she mailed me back immediately! 

"Q: Is any further Cetrotide if administered later in the cycle after the 3mg, and if not is the 3mg enough to inhibit ovulation unitl the trigger shot.

A: Yes, you need to take a GnRH antagonist like Cetrotide again when you are in stimultation, usually when the lead follicle is about 13 mm."

So you DO take Cetrotide during stimms which is reassuring in my book


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Karen - Our posts crossed! Nothing from the Jin yet. I'm assuming they are running it past the docs


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

missy & nix thinking of you both and      for your little fighters

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi purps, kazzie, lucy and everyone. 

We are in the middle of a huge thunderstorm and my poor furbaby is terrified  

I've got massive bellyache me thinks from too much fruit salad overload at lunchtime, should be steak and salad for tea but dont think i can manage salad, however the steak, thats a different matter


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi Lucy, I have been really cheeky and have just emailed her back saying about the similar method that the other hospital at turkey employ, I don't know whether she will answer though because I think she would prefer to do a free consultation by phone!

Do you think the SF method is really that simple, the one shot of 3mg depot cetrotide and that's it? It sounds a lot easier then faffing around with patches. I am confused why the turkey doctor would be worried about premature ovulation unless they don't use cetrotide again.

I have emailed the Turkey doctor to clarify this but might not hear straight away and time ticking away all the time.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all

Just wanted to drop in an say           for Nix. 

Ali - sorry you lost that recipe post x

Anna of C - hows the 2ww going?

BTW what is IVIG? Sorry am being thick but there seems to be so much new terminology on here even in just one year off the roller coaster of IVF.

Hi everyone else. No IVF book reading last night so slept like a good-un!

Spoony x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm guessing IVIG is some sort of immune therapy/suppressant administered intravenously?

The 2WW is going.... slow.    I'm fine.  Rather too many aches and pains for comfort, but I'm being very good, bed rest today, yesterday and the day of ET (well, mostly car rest on the day of ET!) and tomorrow I'm going to start doing more.  Back to work on Tues, straight into a team meeting, which actually works really well for me.  Chance to catch up and have everyone see my face again!  Then blood test in Leeds on Fri.  Which sadly means leaving the house at 5am.    I'm gonna be eating me some motorway services breakfast again... ggg

Don't feel like I've *quite* got my diet right yet, but I'm trying.  

What are people having for dinner tonight?   Husband's doing his sausage pasta in this house...

I like a good thunderstorm, slycett, but I'm sorry your furbaby is pooping itself!  Mine seem to have designated themselves as 2WW mascots and won't leave me alone - I have four rescue cats.


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to send     and     to everyone who needs it right now and especially those who are stimming or PUPO.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

for Nix and Missyg - thinking of you 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Missy and Nix sending you lots of         and       

x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Ali well done for going to the christening and coping so well.  Sometimes talking to people can be cathartic but it is hard when (like me) you start to well up when telling new people.  DH went to the rugby club for the first time in ages the other week and a couple of blokes had a quiet chat with him quizzing about children.  He said we were having problems and were considering adoption (the last 6 years in a sentence…men!!) They were really supportive and dh said he felt better for it.

Would love to meet you girls but 30th is a school day and the 2nd I’m on a sailing course (booked and paid for pre redundancy…)

Missy and Nix         thinking of you both

Almond I've been to see Mr G - he talks very quietly with an accent about complicated things using specialist terminology, so you really have to concentrate!

Well I’ve been swimming this evening and I do hate getting changed afterwards.  Why can’t I put my PJs on rather than struggle with work clothes, especially tights!!!!!  I have to say I’m not the best swimmer a bit like a frog in a blender , no style but at least I don’t drown  

Have a good evening girls

xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Missy n Nix - sending you loads of          - thinking of you x

Anna - hope the 2WW is going ok  

Pam - hope all is well and the serial viewers have gone for it !! xxxxx

Its been a while from me - seems likes months but probably a couple of days 

Sorry not many personals - am ecstatic at the minute - we have had two miracles in the last 24hrs - first we got 3 eggs and second.......1 of them fertilised     and I cant believe we are off for ET tomorrow -  thank you for keeping me going - hope I can help you too  xxxxx

Love 
Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Woohoo JerseySpuds, that's so awesome.  Good luck with ET.

 for you Nix and Missy.

Kate your b'day is the day after Almond's and mine - we'll have to have an online party    

Heather - I had a NF on my birthday last year, so really hoping this one is a lot more special.  That's so lovely that a year on from your BFN you will be in a different place so utterly and completely.

Donkey - That's a shame you can't join us on the 30th, anyone else?

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.

M xx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

If the server thinks it is under stress, it should try being meeeeee!  I can't get on to join you lovelees at all now - except from home in the evenings - it is a NIGHTMARE! I can't believe that you have moved onto part 88 without me even realising! I hate not being able to keep up with everything - so much so that I am thinking of buying a notepad (mini laptop thingie) so I can take it to work and keep up with you all. I just don't have much time in the evenings due to dog walking duties etc AND of course spending a bit of time with DH. I don't even get to watch TV so can't even say I will cut that out to be with you all.

OK, enough winging but I did want to just pop on and say hi to everyone and, although I have not had time to read back, understand that *Nix* and *Missy* need some        so there it is!!!

Hope everyone else is OK. *REALLY* miss you! Well, I must do if I am going to spend £300.00 to beat the [email protected]@rds at work!! God how I hate Hitler type IT people!

Looking forward to meeting Malini and Tracey and anyone else who can make it Thursday.

BFN.

WW X  to all.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, Spuds, that's fantastic!!!  WoooooT!  Wishing you an easy ET and lots of lovely rest afterwards.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

How can you girls talk so much  , OK thats it decided, I am gonna have to just quit my job so that I can keep up with you all better  

Have been in a bit of a black hole since my AFS but think I have dragged myself out of it and gonna try and stay   

*Ali* I am glad that you survived the funeral, I was  at everyone turning round just as you walked in late , it sometimes feels like 'everyone' is pregnant so it is good that you found a friend that was in the same boat that you could talk to, did you tell her to get her **** on here?

*Anne* Am thinking that the holiday in Mexico was cheap for a good reason, and maybe not the best idea at the moment   

*Nix* I will be    for it to stick and that you have some good news 

*Slycett* I just charcoaled my tea while just quickly checking on here   hope you didnt flood the house 

*Stephjoy* thanks for the list, it is very impressive, how do you keep up  

*Ali* how did the meeting go today? bubbles on the way 

*Missy* I will be   that its not too late  

*Jersey* Good luck tommorow 

  to everyone else  

Pam


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Just quickly bobbing on to say a few things, have been dead busy these last few nites, working and sorting out my new tenants (got a call to say they were moving un yesterday and guess what I had completely forgot about them).


Starting menopur on Sat, my freind the nurse showing me injecting etc tomorrow nite.

Nix: sending you lots and lots of love.....and hope

Sam, we will be quite close cycling?

Ali- am so sorry you are being made redundant! I really am. 
I dont know your circumstances but maybe your next cycle will be made a bit easier from not having to work? Hope its not too awful tomorrow

Annofcumberland. Very glad to hear the ET went well and you have 2 on board, how exciting

Missy -  so hope its all ok

Spuds, very glad for you

love to everyone and sorry no more personals
mag108


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nix and Missy, I have blown you lots of bubbles    

Ali, blown you lots too so you cant complain


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Mag - thanks hon    great news about getting new tenants.  

Pam - where have ya been? How is the dr'ing going?  

Nix and missy - thinking of you both all the time and sending you both positive vibes     

jerseyspuds - that is fab news!!  Good luck for tomorrow's et  

Suzie - how did you get on today?  

Donkey - i swim the same way as you!  And it does not seem to matter how fast I move my limbs, i dont travel very fast!!   

Anne - Stay away from Mexico!!  

Anna of C - stay in that bed!!  

Wing - perhaps you need FF Anonymous!!  

Lucy - sounds like a good AF to me    

Kate - hope you furbaby is ok now  

Malini - Would love to join you on Thursday but cant get the time off work,  

Zuri - your new do looks lovely  

Hi to Babyspoons, Anna, Kazzie, Dimsum, Purple (how the heck are you?), Sam, Ally, Steph, Almond..... Hope everyone is ok  

Went to a meeting this evening and then  had to leave so that I could be discussed   So still none the wiser about timescales etc.  Now I just want to know when etc.     Perhaps I will be contacted tomorrow??


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pam - thanks, but I only complaiend cos i blew you about 150 and you blew me 1!!!   xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ali- Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh I blew you more than one   and I hadnt realised that you had blown me 150


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

MEET UP ON SAT 2ND MAY.......

So far it looks like me, Pixie, Ally - possibly - do you know yet Ally?, Suzie, Almond, Jerseyspuds, LauraB - is that right?  May be Missy if she can make it and may be Miranda if it is down south.  

Any more takers or any of the above not able to make it?

Which location would suit people best?  Apart from me, pixie and Miranda, everyone seems to be in London.  Would that be the best choice for venue this time?  Let me know what you think and/or if you have any suggestions of where - perhaps by PM, as I dont really know London that well.


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Evening everyone - sorry I have been away for ages....

how many threads have I missed?? I have read up on this one, but haven't caught up on everything.
Was away with family (sisters, parents and nephews and neices) then visiting one sister for my younger nephew's birthday. Was fun, hectic, stressful and I also managed to get yet another stinky cold (or maybe it is swine flu!), so got back sunday and have been in bed ever since. Difficult to get any time to myself at all - but was thinking of all of you.

Nix -           really really hoping this little one stays. Hope you feel ok after the ivig (I know that is something to do with immunes, but I don't know what it stands for). Everything crossed for you. xx

Missyg - also      and      for you too. Hoping you and Nix will both stay on track! xx

Anne - I know I haven't been online for ages, so hope this isn't bringing up old news, but I wanted to say how sorry I was to read about your second failed fertilisation. After all that effort with keeping going and the follies and heading off to Turkey, you really did so much and I was thinking about you especially when I was away. I really know how hard it can hit when you get to EC but then it all goes wrong - sending   . xx

Everyone else - hope all is well and good luck to everyone stimming, or PUPO or starting a cycle. I should really get an early night (ok, have failed on that score, but I am aiming to go back to work tomorrow so some sleep would be beneficial).
All best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

hi Elinor - welcome back from your travels!!  hope you get a good nights sleep and returning to work tomorrow is not too bad  

Night xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning All,

I am on a management morning and the pile of work on the desk would take a week not a morning so I figured I may as well say hi seeing as normally wouldnt get the opportunity from work, probably get caught now  

Hope you are all well, nice and sunny out

Pam


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

dahsing out

IVIg is intravenous immunoglobulin, prescribed for immune issues normally. It is often used if your activated NK levels don't reduce satisfactorily when assayed wiith eg a steroid like prednisilone.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

quick morning girls and a boost to Nix and Missy of       and    

sorry really rubbish at keeping up to date at the moment

Ali glad you like my new barnet - bit embarrassed about the mega response my ******** pic created!!  

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Hey Pam, I'm good thsnks sweetie, just waiting for follow up friday to see where we go from here! 

How's the house selling going hun? Keep hoping you get your buyers!!

Zuri loving the fringe hunny, really suits ya! So wish my curls would allow me a fringe, but no chance I'm afraid!

Hello to everyone

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps GHDs!! I have wanted a fringe for years but my old hair dresser in the UK wouldn't let me, he said i had the wrong hair, i have extremely think wavy wiry hair and not good for a fringe but when you have GHDs you can get away with it  this morning I woke up and it was sticking out at 90 degrees from my forehead! proving my hair dresser right but  quick whizz over with ghds and sorted


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

unfortunately even GHD's by the top stylist in toni & Guys can only get my hair to straighten for maximum of 45mins......

Then the curls win and I just have to embrace the fact that I#ll never have straight hair


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Well purps having lots of natural curls is lovely, i'd love big curly hair - mines just straggly and wavy xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Me I've always wanted straight blonde hair! Why do we always want the impossible hey!

Glad you're feling better hun

Did you all hear about Sarak Jessica Parker expecting twin girls by a surrogate!! Bl00dy brilliant for going public I think!!!

Sxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Just topping up Nix and Missy with

                         ​


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah just been reading about that Purps, great they are going public but then i suppose they would have to as she can;t just appear with twins one day  so you think it will be surrogate IVF i.e her eggs and his sperm? x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

not sure hunny I wonder if she has any eggs  or maybe their son was IVF too and she had eggs/embryo's frozen

Just happy for them, hope their twins are happy and healthy

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning girls  

Thinking of Nix & Missy    

Hi Purps, Zuri, pam, Anna,

Everyone ok?

I might join you London ladies on Saturday but not 100% sure.
Who's coming?

xxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

morning Anne hunny

oohh have a lovely time sat if you make it

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

it would have been my test date  
Got all upset this morning about that, I'm ok now though  

how you doing purps?
xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm plodding along, not really alright, fine when with hubby and family, but just don't want to see anyone or do anything!

I'm sure it'l pass, we have follow up friday with Raef so hopefully once we have a plan may feel better!

How are you hunny? So glad you didn't go to mexico!!!!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

- Know what you mean about plodding.
I have been on a health kick all week and have done my Wii fit 3 times so far- trying to be a bit healthier.
I am trying to get my old jolly self back- easier said than done though


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ali - hugs to you darling so sorry you are having so much [email protected] thrown at you. Really hope you get the best possible outcome for you!!   

RE SATURDAY

I am pretty much up for it London or outside, I thought Pix had mentioned Guildford which will be really fine for me, I can just hop in the car! Obviously London could be good too, maybe a picnic if the weather is good Or a lovely pub garden somewhere?? I am sorry not to be more helpful but I am really really flexible. Once a location is set I may be able to help more, for example if London a picnic in Hyde Park could be good with some pedalo/ rowing action on the serpentine? If Guildford then Pix is prob your girl x

Sam - good luck with stims hon - come on lets show them what a 0.1 girl can do!!!      

Missy and Nix - masses of              

Pix - hope business trip going okay xxx

Love and hugs to all you lovely ladies xxxx

A xxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

So proud of you for getting on Wii fit! I'm just getting fatter and fatter and hating it!

Hey Ally

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- you have a lovely figure (in a non gay way   )
I have put a fing STONE on FFS. Not happy      xxx

Hi Alls- x

I am easy       for Saturday.
Does anyone know of any golf courses in London?
jason will drive me and will play golf but not sure where  

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Anne - I think there is one in Richmond, but Guildford area would prob be better for that. A xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I've put on 1.5 stone since last july!!

Bloody IF

Ally how are you and your sisters?

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Alls- Who is coming?
xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning all,

There's a nice little 9 hole in Chiswick, Anne.  It is pricey but does the trick and then there is a driving range and putting area if he needs to use up more time.

I too have put on 1.5 stone and nearly burst into tears at pilates this morning when my stomach spilled over my joggers.  Grr.  And my face is still a mess of little scars from the DHEA acne.  Grim.  

Anyone heard from Nix.  I feel bad always texting her.  I am so hoping for her ( and everyone else too).

M xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Malini-  , thanks hun too.
i am off the DHEA now, stopped 2 weeks ago
Evil for weight gain I thought  

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Malini, I'm the same with the spots too!!

Was just going to ask if anyone had heard from nix, I'm sure she did another FR test this morning! Just hope the result is stronger and the treatment she had yesterday is helping!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Malini- Thanks hun

praying for Nix too


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

DHEA, trying generally and then a whole lot of comfort eating has been my problem.  I too think I have been messing about with so much diet info - don't do this, do this, but this other expert thinks this - that I have messed my system around quite a lot.  Hope the summer makes me feel more active and I get out there.  Now, off to enjoy the sun while it lasts and have to put on my usual make-up to cover up my uneven complexion - don't we have enough with IF?  I think we should all be blessed with perfect looks and skin to make up for it. M xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Malini said:


> don't we have enough with IF? I think we should all be blessed with perfect looks and skin to make up for it. M xx


    

Or blessed with babies! that would do it!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, I'd happily give up the slim figure and great looks for babies.... wait, I don't HAVE a slim figure and great looks!  Blast!    Mind you, I HAVEN'T put weight on through treatment.  Which is a flipping miracle - I can only think the acupuncture has helped with my metabolism.  I'm bloated, and a little over my lowest, but still happily well under the bar for treatment.  *ducks rotten tomatoes*  

Oh, I just remembered I've stopped eating bread and most bakery products due to some gastric intolerance thingy.  Maybe that's what's been giving me such a hard time with my weight over the years??  Hmmm.  Interesting.

Morning Anne.    Give yourself time to get your cheery self back.

Right, I need to nip to Sainsburies.  First time I've driven in... five days! That's got to be a record for me....

     and         for Nix and Missy.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Anna


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh god you girls, you have reminded me that I lost weight prior to hols which I have promptly put back on (and some) since I returned. I am suffering from such fatigue that I really cannot get myself down that gym   My tummy is bloated (and hard   ), I look 6 months pg, oh my I wish I was


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- We WILL be one day


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

yes I second that!!

We WILL be ONE day!!

I just look like I had twins last week and am left with all the flabby bits  

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne & Purps                 

So lovely to comfort/ be comforted by you, to be able to cry with you and to be able to laugh with you!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

That's what we're ere for girl


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

yes I second that too!!

And won't it be lovely when we can all meet for playdates with our little one's!!!!

Stay positive ladies hold on to our dreams, even when sometimes the horizon seems bleak, the sun always comes after the rain

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just popped on to see if any news from nix yet?

Im back to eating normal again now, had ww spag on toast for dinner and a yogurt.  Cant face any more tuna or salad, just the thought of it is making me wanna chuck up    Dont know what is going on with my cycle im on cd17 and still on a low on cbdfm so god knows whats happening, i mean when the hell will af turns up  

Ah well suppose i'll just havta wait and see 

Hello to everyone, managed to pop on for last 5mins of dinner but suppose i'd better go and at least look like im doing some work for a change 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

hey kate don't work, stay with us  


Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

F ME.............Just heard someone in Birmingham has Swine flu  

Hi kate


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi purps  Would much rather stay here all afternoon but dodnt think me boss would be too impressed  

Anne hi hunny, it was bound to hit us sooner or later wasnt it!    Think we'll look at somewhere else other than mexico for holiday now   

I've got straight blonde hair if anyone wants it     It does go slightly frizzy in the rain tho, and it kinks out at all odd angles if i dont straighten it


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Me me I'll have the straight blonde hair kate

As for swine flu! Think it's all over now already, wales scotland birmingham london, even reached us in the home counties!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bit worried about the old Swine flu girls, might get myself some Tamiful pills


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

just don't see anyone Anne, that'll stop you getting it


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm already a hermit/recluse/social bore


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

yep know that feeling!

Sx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi everyone 

I've put on 2 stone since ttc! 

Great news re SJP. I have read that they had been trying for no2 for years and after many unsuccessfull tries decided on suragacy. Good for them. 

I have a really sore thoat, head and cold. Picked it up from dh...not been any were near Mexico promise! Thing is as I have high nk cells, surely I should have a stronger immune system? 

Anna x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anna - Sorry you are not feeling good, glad you haven't been to Mexico, hopefully not Birmingham either


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Bloody hell, I hope I don't bring the Swine flu  along on Saturday with me


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I do like SJP- Fair play to her


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm the bloody porker so if anyone brings it it will probably be me


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally1973 said:


> I'm the bloody porker so if anyone brings it it will probably be me


    

PS NO you're not, you're lovely xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

....wait till you see my fat **** strolling in to London Town


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - If you come on Sat, if the meet is in London and if J finds a golf course in Chiswick maybe I could pop out there and collect you as i only live in Hammersmith which is the next borough (might be easier than J struggling in?).x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi girls

popping on quick at work.

I'm easy too about where we meet - Guildford, London etc.  Think that Suzie, Jersey, Almond and possibly LauraB are intertested in coming too.  I dont know either areas very well so not being very helpful!  But a picnic or a pub garden sounds spiffing!!  One thing to bear in mind though - there is a rugby match on at Twickenham on Saturday and I have seen warnings about the traffic.  I will probably come on the train to either Guildford or London but this may affect others.  

Laters 

Ali xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- That's really sweet of you hun. I don't want to put you out though.
I will get him to look for some courses tonight.
I would say I will be there on Sat hun, we can all have a good old chat and some nice grub  

Hi Ali  

Gwad knows where Twickenham is in relation to me  

Would we meet about noon?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

so jealous of you ladies!

 Sx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Noon sounds great.  Ally should be able to help more about where Twickenham is!  

Missy also said she would try to come too!

Cant wait!!

Ali xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Purps       wish you could come out to play too


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Ally  - they could be her eggs, but at 44 , and a few years of ttc I doubt it. In which case why now use de? Maybe she has immune issues? DH thinks de would not work for us because of my immune issues, is anti adoption but would be ok with surogacy! Whereas I'd rather adopt than go through suragacy, and with surogacy in the uk, the baby is not legally yours until you fill in some paper work 6 weeks later. The surogate could keep it even if genetically the baby wasn't hers.....at least with de the baby is yours. Think its different in the states though?

I'm only 40 miles away from Birmingham but Mum lives there and has come over today! 

Anna


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hope you feel better Anna


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Is Tracey coming on Saturday does anyone know?


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey girls,

I'm jealous that all you ladies are meeting up - I'm going to DP's mum's 70th birthday party - rock and roll!

I hope you haven't got Swine flu Anne 

Just dead quick and a HUUUUGGGGEEEEE thank you to Malini for finding that new protocol as I've just heard from Romina and the docs have researched it and agree that it can be better for poor responders!! The protocol will be Cetrotide 3 mg on cycle day 20 and then the stimulation from day 2 of the following period of 375 IU of Merional. Hope Karen isn't out of time to give it a try this time. 

This is testement the the utter BRILLIANCE of this thread and the women that are here. The amount of knowledge that gets passed around is astounding.

I'm cautiously exctited - woo hoo!


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Lucy, can you describe the exact  protocol to me. It's my CD20 tomorrow and am due to fly out to Jinemed next Weds. How can I get cetrotide by tomorrow??!!

Lightweight xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi LW,

Here's the article:

www.inciid.org/attachments/2006%20ART%20Resource%20Articles/autorun/givens.pdf -

and another related one (that I didn't find, so not stealing any credit):http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16026411

It is pretty much a SP with a preceding dose of cetrotide in your previous cycle to down-reg you but not overly down reg you. I think Karen did some research with another Turkish hospital that said it didn't guarantee to stop the runaway follicle, but may help.

Anyhow, here's the info. And I am glad my little jaunt with Dr Google may help some of you. If there are babies, I wish to be the fairy g-dmother! 

M xxx

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Lucy- Will have a glass of wine for you hun  

Wish I had known about that protocol BUT, I guess it doesn't help sh!t egg quality which I clearly have    

xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Anne babe, it could be that if they can stop the leading follies racing off, you could have a viable egg, you had 6 follies at the start of stims didn't you?


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

And thanks so much for the link Malini. DP and I are scrutinising it now and seeing if we can give it a go at Jinemed.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

It seems to be a protocol suited for ladies that have a history of runaway follies - my past 2 cycles I've started with 8 and then it's dropped to 1 or 2 (well the others remain but are tiddlers) Karen has the same issue (she had 16 follies to start with and ended up with 1). I seem to recall Pam had a declining number too? The paper also mentions it helps women who ovulate early and who don't stimm for very long.

LW - does this sound like you?

x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Anne, that's not necessarily true.  That doctor saw one of your eggs.  I know you had a NF before too, but so have I.  Then I got fertilisation this time in one out of 3 eggs.  What would have happened if that one egg didn't come through this time?  I would have been told something similar to you.  It is really difficult to make a statement about all of your eggs based on the few you've had at EC.    

I understand that it doesn't look good.  But neither would it in my case if that one embryo hadn't happened.  I know you will point to the fact that I am younger than you and my FSH may be better - but there are older women than me on this thread who have more eggs and some that are pregnant and they too have high FSH - LJ's sis for example.

I don't want to confuse you or cause any upset but it is so easy to say game over and it is all your fault in IVF when really the answer is, "we don't know but your best chance is DE." Then you have to decide if  a best chance is what you want now or another attempt with your own eggs.

After my last failed cycle, I was low and tired.  Then some time passed.  I laughed with some safe friends. And I had colon hydrotherapy which helped get rid of the drug bloating in my stomach.  I am starting to feel ready to try again even though I know the odds are bad and the likelihood is that MOST of my eggs aren't very good, but there may be one and I am not done trying just yet.

Sorry, if this is like a pep talk.  I just hate how this has all become about your eggs when it could be more complicated than that.

Malini xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You don't necessarily have crap eggs Anne, it could just have been the wrong protocol to get them out. Nobody can really tell egg quality - you probably just need a good month and the right protocol.

Nix is doing ok - don't know if anyone's posted this already! Her level's risen slightly to 22, but it could be the embryo taking over from the HCG jab. She's in good spirits anyway. Sorry if you've already posted this Malini!

Must go - be back later.

xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Mir.  I hadn't posted b/c I forgot to ask her in my text whether she wanted me to, and didn't want to bother her again.  Much appreciated,
M xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks M & M   
Just had one of my "bad moments"
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello Miranda, gorgeous new photo!

Lucy, yes, I think this does apply to me. I started with 6 follies, 3 got left behind early on then 1 grew bigger than the other two lead follies. At EC we got 1 mature egg and 1 immature egg. If we could find a protocol that stopped the leaders racing off, I would be a very happy girl right now. I've just emailed Romina. An increase in EC quantity of a factor of 2 is too good to be true.

Nix  

Anne  

Lightweight xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for update on Nix Miranda, sounds good that her levels have gone up    

Hi everyone else, wish I could come and join you all on the meet up on Saturday hope you all have fun! I am hoping to be whisked away and wined and dined instead as its our 5 year anniversary - maybe not good idea to get hopes up tho as he's probably forgotten  

x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Zuri -

You have to leave some fairly enormous hints around.  I start my bday prep about 6 months out, just to be sure.  Their memories are not reliable unless it is to recall who won the FA Cup in 72 - good grief, who cares (sorry, I know many do!!).  I am just annoyed b/c my sunny evening is going to be ruined by dh screaming at the tv.

Off to iron,  

M xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

just left a dirty big hint on ** Malini  

x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix        send ing lots of good vibes your way


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG I can't keep up!!

We are working on the world's worst deal at work. My sister actually works for the company our client is trying to buy and is in line for possible redundancy so I did try and get myself out of this horror due to a conflict of interest.  It failed - I am out of any work on redundancies but have to do the rest!!!

Ally - stay in Georgetown cos it is lovely!!

I really am not up to speed but sending special love to Nix and Missy and thinking of you all. Also jealous of all these meet ups.

Kate is still doing fine with the twins - I'm really glad some of you (Malini) refer to her when I don't post.  It really is important to remind newbies and lurkers that being 38 as Kate was at the time of her IVF and having very high FSH does not mean you are a hopeless case!!

love to all!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ & beachy


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nix hunny!

Sending big     to you and your embie, hope they are snuggling in nice and tight!

Sx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls just a quickie as lost my wireless network and using desktop. LW - they have said I can go on the protocol but I will question the use of the cetrotide on day 20 because that is not how the author of the article recommends you to use it, it is new to the Jinemed so I want to check. I was on the skype phone to SF to book a consultation with the author when I lost wireless connectivity and skype not downloaded on this phone aaaaaaaaaaaaaarh!

I am also waiting to hear back from my old hospital about the way they do it, I have asked some questions as their method involves the use of patches and 0.25 cetrotide instead.

LW have you been on the pill? If you haven't what day did you ovulate or detect LH surge?

Have to go as dinner is read! will try and get my wireless laptop working again and continue this later


----------



## flower74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hiya ladies,

May I join you?
I am in need of some words of wisdom.

I am in the middle of our first course of IVF and its not going well!

We were told not no bother with IVF as it wouldn't work with my FSH at 28 (previously 35) and to go for DE IVF, i was not happy with this as i didn't want to give up so soon. They agreed that if my next blood test came back at less than 20 then we could try but that the chances were it would go up again and he odds of success with IVF were minimal. Anyway it came back at 19.5 so we decided to go for it. I felt that we still had a chance and we wanted to try.

I'm on menopur 450 (6 vials) and cetritide. Just had my first scan after a week of injections and all I've got is 1 follicle on the left at less than 10mm and 1 on the right at 14mm.
I know the odds are stacked against us but was hoping to see at least 3 by now. Next scan is on Friday and I'm afraid that things will not have progressed and our cycle will be cancelled.

I'm torn between feeling that we are wasting time and money and we should just go for DEIVF and feeling that I want my child and this has to work.

Sorry to ramble on but its nice to be able to unload all of this with people who actually understand.

Thank you and good luck to all.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi girls - I'm sooo annoyed our BT internet has been down for 2 days, it's still down but I've managed to login to a neighbours (very weak) wifi signal for a little bit. 

Nix    
Missy      for you too.  Hope your doing well - and managing to relax!

Flower - welcome hon, your in the right place.  Lots of women have conceived with high FSH so don't let that put you off.  Have a look at www.highfshinfo.com... I think that's the website.  Did you ever have your amh tested?  Which clinic are you at? The Lister is probably the best place in the UK for high fshers.
Anna - congrats on being PUPO!!!

Ohhhh I'd so love to meet up with you girls on Saturday, sad I'm missing it - but happy I'll be in NICE in France  DH was smart last year and booked holidays for us on all the bank holidays, looonnnggg before the flights and hotels became expensive.  Lucky for me my next scan is next Tuesday (day 6 of stims), so we are able to make it for this 4 days away.  Anyone had any experience of flying with syringes and drugs?  This should be interesting.  Not just getting all the needles on the plane (Burserilin needles, menopur needles, clexane needles), but stimming in a hotel - hhhmmmm.  I have to say I haven't had any side effects from the drugs yet....... and I don't think I'm any moodier than I usually am - do I expect this to start with the Menopur?

Girls do you think this is odd.  Protocol so far
Scan; ok
Burserilin injections, 0.2 for 7 days. 
Burserilin 0.1 for 6 days, with menopur 300iu, then another scan... so effectively I'm having 13 days of drugs without a scan?  Do clinics normally monitor you more than this? I know it's only 6 days of stims without a scan, but still I kind of thought they would monitor me before this.

I've only had a chance to read back quickly, but I'm so proud of you girls with runaway follies getting your clinic to look at this protocol and give it a try.  LV, when do you start?

LJ - I can't believe your looking at the company that Kate works for re redundancies!!! Can you give Kate any inside tips    I'm a baddy, I know I would   Probably best your not 


LOL
Sam xx

/links


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Flower, I don't have high FSH, but have been a poor responder for no reason anyone can fathom.  All I can offer is this - you can stim up to at least two weeks, and if you feel your ovaries still have it in them, ask to continue.  I did that when they wanted to cancel my cycle because I only had two follies of note.  Two days later I had nine, and some of those hadn't even been SEEN at the last scan.

Keep the faith with your ovaries, if you can.  

(So not an expert, but just wanted to share my experience)

Thanks, Sam!  Id' say check with your airline, quick, just in case you need letters from docs or something.


----------



## flower74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Anna, Thanks for the hope, I'm willing my ovaries on.

Sam, This cycle is NHS funded but we are lucky to be under Mr Dooley at his private clinic and satelliting to the LFC for EC if we get that far. I believe he also works at the Lister. I have never had my AMH tested as I was told its just a number and wouldn't change the treatment. Do you think it would be worth doing?
My sister has also offered to be an egg donor for us which is amazing but just makes me more confused at this stage.

Flower x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Sam - that's exactly the same protocol I had last time with 1st scan on day 5 of stimms. I would push for a day 1 scan if you can. 

X


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry in advance for ME post  

Just found out a friend is pregnant and it is has knocked the stuffing out of me, she works in the restuarant next door to me and we became friends over the years. She is much younger than me, been with boyfriend only about 2 years max. She told my dad (who I work for) that she was desperate to see me as she was pregnant was leaving her job and moving to Australia with boyfriend!! My dad just told me as he didn't want me to be faced with all that insensitivity (oh yes by the way she knows everything that has happened to me). Why does it hurt so much some days. I really felt fine but now I just want to go home and get into bed.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sam*- thats exactly what I am on, if your lining is OK when you have your pill scan or before you start d/reg then you dont need a scan between d/reg and stimming, I started d/reg on 0.2 Burserilin last Saturday and then start 450 (was going to be 300 but changed) of Menopur this Saturday and drop to 0.1 Burselin, first scan is day 6 of stimms like you so next thursday    when do you start?

*Ally* so sorry you are down, I dont think it gets any better when friends unexpectedly announce they are pregnant, thats so sweet that your Dad warned you in advance 

*Ali* Any job news today?

*Missy and Nix*        

*Purple* No news on the house yet , same people say they still want it 3 weeks later but still no offer, first we were waiting for their bank, then their tenants and now they have the secretary ringing saying they are too busy to ring and put an offer in but still want it  taking the p**s . Sorry you are down, hopefully Raef will be able to come up with a plan and I always feel better when I know what comes next and something to aim towards 

Got to go, just got back from work and need to make DH some tea before he goes to work then need to study ALL NIGHT   

Pam


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ally   oh sweetheart, it hurts so much doesn't it x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all. Another newbie here - to FF anyway. Just wanted to tell my tale and see if I can get and give some moral support , and say thanks for all the info you've posted up. 

I'm 36 my DP is 38. I was diagnosed with infiltritive stage 4 endometriosis after 2 years ttc in 2006.FSH etc all normal. On laparoscopy endometrioma L ovary with adhesions such that egg released could not pass into fallopian tube, and R side tube blocked. Told ivf only option. 
After 2 years on waiting list for NHS treatment and having several operations for endo and my L ovary removed I was told, on a blood sample taken 1 week after my 35th birthday, that my AMH was 0.9 and I was perimenopausal, and my chances of conception were very low. 
we started a cetrotide and gonal f short protocol 2 weeks later got 2 eggs 1 of which fertilised and a BFP. sadly, it was not to be - had an early m/c ( chemical pregnancy ) 

Got bloods done and showed a pos clotting problem so heparin and aspirin were recommended for next cycle. started DHEA. However, I also have a thick endometrium at the start of short protocols so lots of cycles cancelled. They tried norethisterone - went from 8.2mm to 23mm so definitely did something - just not what it was supposed to. Then tried provera , which thinned my uterine lining ok but when I started gonal f in 6 days of treatment went form nothing to 2 32mm follicles/cysts so cycle cancelled. then tried long protocol but , altho got 5 follicles , they were all different sizes and only 1 (prop immature ) egg retrieved that didn't fertilise. We were devastated. They recommended no point undergoing any more treatment with my eggs. 

Now moved to different clinic getting private treatment. Got them to retest my AMH as was worried it may have fallen further. However, it is now 1.7. I also did 2 of the urine tests for day 3 fsh on different cycles to see what they showed and both came back as normal. does anyone know how accurate those tests are? 

We are supposed to start a flare protocol day 21 after my next AF ( which are a lot lighter and closer together than they used to be ). They're going to blood test me first to make sure i've ovulated before starting norethisterone and scan before start up regs to ensure endometrium ok. Has anyone else had this problem with their endometrium? If so, have you found a good way to treat it? 

Hello to flower74 too

Ally1973 Sorry to hear about your work-neighbour. Life sucks sometimes. Although you know it's not done deliberately, I've found it still really hurts (my neighbout 1 side has a 3 week old baby and the other side, as well as a 2 yr old is due again in sept)It's the feeling that everyone else is moving on in their lives and you're stuck in limbo. I keep telling myself that we're the lucky ones because when we have our wee ones they will know they're very much wanted and very much loved. It doesn't help much ( and sometimes not at all ) 

Annaofcumberland - good luck with your OTD. I hope it's a BFP, and the wee ones are both getting settled in comfortably. 

Sam - I'm soo jealous. My sister was in nice 2 weeks ago and said it, and the weather, were lovely. fingers crossed it's the same for you. 

Cheers all. 

X X


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally hunny      

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- What can I say, it does make you feel like you've had the stuffing kicked out of you. It's no reflection on us as people either. We will have a nice time on Saturday and cheer you up babe.
 

Welcome to flower & Mierran  - 

Nix- Thinking of you  

Sam- Have a LOVELY time hun  

Pam- Hi hun


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Wow this thread moves quickly.

Nix and Missy - I'm thinking of you and hope you are ok.       

Ally - life really sucks sometimes!  

Welcome - Flower and Mierran - just remember our motto - it only takes one.

Purps, Mag I have curly dark hair too. Even when I straighten it's not really straight. When it rains I just accept that it will be a bad hair day.

Sam - good luck with stims.

I've gained 3 stone since ttc     I've decided I'm def going to have to do something about it this cycle fails. Wii fit is looking attractive. Anne you're inspiring me to buy one.

Sorry not many personals.

EC went well yesterday. Much less traumatic than last time. Last EC was when it snowed and brought all the transport to a standstill. We had to walk from Clapham Junction and the anaethetist struggled to find a vein. We drove in and parked at the Lister. There was a differnet anaethetist and she managed just fine. I wasn't as ill on the anaesthetic as last time. From thh 7/8 follies they retrieved 5 eggs - one was immature and four were suitable for ICSI. This morning the embryologist called to say that all four had fertilised  . This is so much better than last time - one egg. I'm becoming a believer in each cycle is different. Now we just have to get to ET. ET is provisionally scheduled for Friday but they are saying that if everything looks good on Friday then we should go to blast. I'm not sure how I feel about that - we could end up with no embies.

Ali and everyone I'm still up for the meet up - I live in Surrey on the Surrey/Hampshire/Berkshire borders but I am more than happy to come into London.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats suzie!!!!

Well done praying you get the choice on friday cos XXXX


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Purps - I'm so worried about going to blast though. how did you make the decision?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miranda7 said:


> Nix is doing ok - don't know if anyone's posted this already! Her level's risen slightly to 22, but it could be the embryo taking over from the HCG jab. She's in good spirits anyway. Sorry if you've already posted this Malini!


Cheers Mira and thanks so much to all of you for your concern, I haven't read back over all the posts but I swear I felt all those positive vibes coming at me from all directions! 

Ally sorry you've had such a rough one, my timing's off I'm afraid 

Missy - hope you're ok hon!

Sorry no other persos but my head is killing me yet again so it's a bit difficult looking at the screen for too long, so I'll explain how an HCG jab came to be involved in an FET another time (it's a long, shameful story!) Just wanted to let you all know that I feel fine and right now, I'm just so happy to be able to say I'm pregnant even if HCG is only 22! My little embie is a fighter so it's only right and proper that I stay positive  So now it's repeat bloods on Friday and I'm just taking each day as it comes and finally enjoying this rollercoaster ride!

Love to all and thanks again!

Nix and Popsi aka Tadpole 
Xxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Nix, its so wonderful to hear from you. I'm so pleased that you are feeling good. Just know that we are all sending those positive vibes for you and little tadpole. You deserve to have a beautiful baby who will hopefully inherit your sense of humour


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Woohoo Nix, so good to hear from you, glad that you're being positive    you are pregnant and soon you'll be shouting it from the rooftops x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Excellent Nix!!

Take care of Tadpole and you! Thinking of you and the little fighter!

Hope friday brings the best news! I'll be in london so can I ask one of you ladies that has my mobile to txt me Nix's results, not sure I could wait till I got back!!

Hugs to one and all x

Almost finished my photo scanning!!!! yippee!! only 10 more pix to go!

Sx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Flower - where are you in Somerset dearie? I'm ten miles from Yeovil!

Ally - so sorry to hear you've had the stuffing knocked out of you. I know how hard it is to carry on being positive when everyone else seems to get it handed to them on a plate. Gits. Big hugs. 

Nix - I didn't mention the HCG in the same breath as FET! You've blown the gaff and will now have to confess all! Ah well. Popsi needs to know her mammy's the truthful type...


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

As brill news Nix! Fab attitude

Congrats Suzie too! 

Team PR is rocking tonight!

X


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Nix -   

Missy -    

Aly -    

Mir - I'm now VERY curious to hear Nix's HCG and FET story  

A big   to everyone else!

ps: I've gained 1 stone over the last 12 months too - and I'm only 5ft 1'


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry girls I feel terrible for moaning now, so many of you have been on this treadmill so much longer than me and are dealing with loads of other issues too, it just took me a bit by surprise   Thanks for all your cyber hugs and support    

Flower - welcome - I really hope those follies perk up for you, you can stim alot longer if things start looking up, this is really early days so stay as      as you can, lots of rest, lots of water, lots of protein and keep tum warm.  

Mierran - welcome, thanks for your response, so lovely to be where people understand you, so sorry to hear all you have been dealing with. Amazing that your AMH DOUBLED!! Just goes to show it really is just a number and not set at all. I wish I had the courage to get mine retested, afraid it will be 0.0 though so decided against it!! I am so sorry I am not that clued up on that particular problem but wish you loads of luck with next cycle   

Nix - not bad timing at all - I am so happy for you, of course I still feel a little envious when my PR crew get a BFP but also it also makes me extremely happy!!   You deserve for this pregnancy to go well, you have waited patiently for your turn   Its only bloody normals that have this effect and strangely not all the time, today was a particularly bad response from me. Anyway come you you little fighter     

Sam - have a fab time in Nice - we had a lovely trip to the South of France last year. The scans sound pretty normal to me, happy jabbing!!   

Suzie - congrats on your EC and fab fertilisation.       for wonderful blasts!! Sorry seemed to have missed your EC


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Alegria xxxx Hope you are okay. Think of you often


----------



## flower74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Miranda, I live in Yeovil. From Yorkshire origionally but been down here for about 5 years.

Ally, thanks for the advise, my wheat bag is in the micro now. Not sure about the resting bit tho, working full time etc.

Flower x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
Nix     all good so far then,   for bigger and better at the next test - you've not been self medicating though have you - what would the mods say!?   Hang in there emby  
ally - I know how you feel with friends announcing pregnancies   be positive though and hopefully it will soon be you.  
Missy -  the bub stays put hun
Love to everyone else    
Nicks


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks Ally, Lucy and Allegria

Allegria - I'm 5 ft2 with a 3 stone gain   

Ally - I don't think you should apologise for how you feel. I'm just hiding out really. A colleague came into the office with her 11 week old (this is her second since we starting trying). My plan was to leave a present but not be there when she was. Being a coward but I didn't really care. It didn't work out that way though. I know what you mean though there are days when it doesn't bother me and then when my resilience is low I just can't deal with people who just decide to have a baby and do. Please be kind to yourself - you've taken a few knocks recently.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Ally - bless you darlin. Baby news in the 3D world is so hard to stomach, it's understandable to feel wobbly. Your dad sounds lovely, what a sweetie x

Flower and Mierran- welcome!

DP is just doing some homework about the new protocol (compulsory reading I've just set him!) and bless him - he just had a light bulb moment about FSH. He said that giving stimms to someone with high FSH is like giving a bottle of wine to an alcoholic in that it won't have much of an effect and what is preferable is giving said bottle of wine to a tee total as they will have a low threshold and it'll get them absolutely hammered. Gotta love him!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Flower - FINALLY someone in my neck of the woods! Rah! Let me take you under my ample bingo wing.

Mr Dooley does satelite at the Lister it's true, but I don't think he has too much to do with them... however do ask for an AMH test at the Lister, and an antral follicle scan too (the Winterbourne/Poundbury can do this), as you need all of them to really take an accurate look at how well you'll respond. There could be all number of things you could do to improve your response, such as changing your drugs protocol or taking supplements, having accupuncture etc beforehand.

However - for that FSH, when all's said and done, two is fab. It just takes a bit of adjustment in your mind to say to yourself, actually, it really does only take one. Are you working with good sperm?


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh and girls - I've not gained any weight during tx, I've just ALWAYS been lardy!


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Ladies, just saying hello, I should be watching the football but I can't bear to because I am too nervous and dont like getting beaten 

Short post as have got a stomach bug or something and feel   (actually, I think my body is in shock because I have cut some [email protected] out of my diet and taking some bizarre supplements)

Suzie - wow that's fabulous!         for your embies. did they do anything different with the protocol this time, or was it the same one?

Sam / LV / Pam - when I saw Jaya on Wed that is one of the protocols she suggested for me. What I don't understand is why you do the initial Buserelin injections, 0.2 for 7 days. When do you start those injections, at the start of your bleed after the pill? Has she explained the benefit of doing that? The other protocol she mentioned for me (similar to my first cycle) was pill, then start Bus on day 1 of bleed after pill and then start stims on day 2 or 3 (i.e. a week earlier than on your protocol) and carry on taking the Buserelin.  Any ideas what the difference is between these 2 protocols? Maybe I should email and ask.

Sam - I felt fine on Menopur, not moody at all. Unusual for me  

Nix -   have been thinking of you and we are all rooting for you   

Ally - you are not moaning at all. Those things totally knock the stuffing out of you. I got a shock the other day when a woman I know walked in somewhere I was with a big pg stomach. Every pg just makes me feel more isolated. it's really hard  

Welcome Flower and Mierran! Sorry not to answer your posts properly but I feel sick and need to get off computer

ps Re Sat - I can come later in the afternoon (from about 2) but not early, really would be lovely to meet some more of you. Obviously go ahead and make your plans without me and if I can come I will

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lucy - you are NOT lardy! I have an image of you floating about the converted chapel all waif-like.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Spuds, Suzie and Nix – wonderful, exciting news for you all.  Lets hope that it the start of a positive run after all the sadness.  

Sam have a fab time in Nice, I looooove the S of France, tres chic (impressed hey nix??)  

Purps what are you scanning again, sorry I’ve forgotten?  I want dh to scan in all our wedding photos as I can’t be @rsed but want it done.  Isn’t that what dh’s are for, the jobs we don’t want?  

Ally you have every right to be upset. It hurst because it's such a reminder of what we want.

I'm so shallow I feel jealous of SJP and her twins cos she has the money to pay for all the treatment / surrogates she wants as many times as she wants.  She has obviously been through the same heartache as all of us but in some ways I feel she is not one of us cos she has so much money to try everything whereas we don't and it is a huge limiting factor.  Saying that I admire her enormously for going public and am grateful to her becuase if people like her do it, slowly one day perhaps us IF girls won't feel so isolated.  I hope that makes sense, I am really pleased for her, proud of her but a little envious.  Sorry for being shallow.


Welcome Meirran and flower  

Anne I’m impressed with the wii action!!  

Hello and love to everyone else

xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Almond - I'm not sure I get the difference in the 2 you describe there but I do know that Buserelin is a surpressant so 7 days on it is in effect a short down reg (I think). It's some kind of flare protocol, hopefully a clever gal will be along shortly

Miranda - god I wish I was waif like! With a BMI of 33 the only floating I'm doing is is lard @rse in the air on a lilo in the swimming pool!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You'll just have to settle for being Rubenesque then. I won't hear of anything less glam for you, my girl.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello Girlies

We got to ET with a Grade 1 emby - cannot believe it !!!! So positive news for all of us as we were Kings 'right offs' and have managed to get this far - cant believe it.

Difficult to keep up with all the messages but just wanted to say a massive THANK YOU for helping to get us this far - sending everyone loads of           

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Donkey, I totally understand what you are saying re SJP, I had the same thought about wishing I could afford to do whatever it takes

Meant to say, thanks for the Mr G tip. I will take an amplifier and a med dictionary  

LV - I do know Buserelin has an initial boosting effect as well, it pushes out FSH from the brain as well as d/r. So maybe it is boosting and d/r at same time but then not sure why you wait to start the stims? I hate not understanding things! 

Congrats JSpuds!!!
x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Rubenesque - what a resplendent word Miranda! I can live with that


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Kazzie40 said:


> hi girls just a quickie as lost my wireless network and using desktop. LW - they have said I can go on the protocol but I will question the use of the cetrotide on day 20 because that is not how the author of the article recommends you to use it, it is new to the Jinemed so I want to check. I was on the skype phone to SF to book a consultation with the author when I lost wireless connectivity and skype not downloaded on this phone aaaaaaaaaaaaaarh!
> 
> I am also waiting to hear back from my old hospital about the way they do it, I have asked some questions as their method involves the use of patches and 0.25 cetrotide instead.
> 
> LW have you been on the pill? If you haven't what day did you ovulate or detect LH surge?


Karen, I didn't take the pill for this cycle, I did last time and hated it. Jinemed didn't want me to D/R at all. I read you should take cetrotide 11 days after ovulation for this new protocol. Is that what you've read? In which case, I would need to take it on CD 22 which is Saturday. Arrrgh, time is running out! What dosage did your research lead you to? Which articles are you reading? Please can you PM me the links?

Hello everyone else 

Lightweight xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Ladyverte - Your husband is brillant - that's exactly what a top private consultant in Sth America told me, he was adamant I should stop having IVF and just ttc naturally.... I agreed with him at the time but have had another failed IVF tx since   

Flower and Mierran - Welcome   

Ally - Please hun, it's ok to feel this way.... It's not that you're not happy for the other person, it's just that we feel sorry for ourselves because we cannot have the same    As much as I try to be positive and cheerful despite all the setbacks I had a bit of a hard time at work recently when one of my mates who sat next to my desk announced she was preggers and couldn't stop talking and moaning about it all the time. It was a small office and she made sure everyone knew everytime the baby moved or kicked in her tummy...     And to think that I've accepted the job so I could get out of the house and have a break from IF and tx... needless to say that I've now resigned and started working for them from home as a consultant  

I had a very weirdy experience today girls. Went to see this doctor in London for a 2nd opinion on my thyroid issues (that Missy has kindly suggested him to me - thanks Missy - and I had to wait 6 wks for a 1st consultation!). The appt wasn't untill 2pm and I was asked to go there fasting as they would take some blood samples too. I was also asked to collect all my urine for the previous 24hrs in bottles and take it to the appt (something to do with your thyroid levels being more reliable when tested on your urine than blood). Well, it also happened that I was on my CD2 and managed to get my gp to let me having my fsh and e2 levels tested on the nhs for my next private consultation. So you can picture this, me going on the london tube to this appt and carrying 3 bottles of my own urine, having already had some blood taken at the gp in the morning and by then completely starving but not being able to eat anything as I knew I would have some more blood tests taken for the thyroid thing in the next appt... all I kept thinking was - all the mad mad things one will do for a baby.... I decide to laugh otherwise I'd cry    

Alegria x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted for so long you are on another thread and 20 pages in.  I have been really busy at work last weekend then out for most of the weekend and busy again this week  I shouldn't complain as it is only because I am going on holiday on Saturday (to Tunisia) so have lots of work - and shopping - and waxing! to do before I go.

I am not going to try and do personals other than those I can remember off the top of my head.

Nix.      I have everything crossed for you.  

Zuri.  In my experience it is always best to be very clear what you want DH to do for things like anniversaries !

Missy. How are things with you.

Malini and WingWing, I will see you tomorrow.

Lots of Love to everyone.

tracey


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Brilliant, Suzie!!  And Spuds, fantastic!!  Great to hear from you, too, Nix.          

Welcome Mierran.  

I used to work at a place with about 20 employees.  At one point, 6 of them were pregnant, including the close colleague who had 3 babies while we were ttc.  They were all lovely about it, I wasn't reticent about telling people what was happening in our lives.  It was hard, though, and sometimes I'd end up going round the back of the building to have a howl, and sometimes I thought the sight of another bump would make me throw up.  A great lady in reception, mother of two, once gave me a card - it said it was a hug in a card, and I should get it out anytime I felt blue.  It lived in my desk for the remaining years at that place, and I still have it.  One day I hope I'll be able to go back there and get her to rub my bump for luck. 

Oh you poor thing, Alegria!  I had hyperthyroidism for a while (although irritatingly with most of the symptoms of hyPOthyroidism!).  It started just after I finally got DH to agree to start ttc, and then we had to wait nearly 18 months while it got sorted.  Oh, the tragic irony.  I had radioiodine therapy in the end, and was one of the lucky ones - my thyroid level has been completely normal ever since, I don't even have to take any meds.  Hope your second opinion helps!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

alegria I had a fear you were going to say you fainted and it all fell out your bag!!!!!

So glad it didn't!

Tracey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a lovely holiday sweetie

Hugs to EVERYONE else

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just a quick one before bed....

Nix- Brilliant news, so pleased for you YIPPEEEEEE!!!!  

Jersey- Brilliant news too hun, hope you might be able to make Saturday?  

Suzie- And more congrats to you too Mrs!    Saturday, we will celebrate!  

lots of love to you all
Anne
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night Anne x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Still here! 
Night Beachy


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne any weekend plans? How's jason?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Beachy- Gonna meet up in London with Ally, Pix, Ali, Almond? Jersey? Suzie and I can't remember who/if anyone else  
Jason is Ok, still job hunting- it's an evil economic climate right now but something will come up  
How are you?
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne- what a fantastic time you'll have, wish I could be there...I'm sure Jason will get something very soon.  I;m not bad thanks, x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I've had a few bad moments today but on the whole I'm trying to look forward and be positive (easier said than done eh!)
Yep, will be great, will have to arrange for a northern one soon and I will drive up your way
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

That sounds like a good plan I'm sure Swinny and Lightweight would be up for it...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm sure
Right, I have a snoring Mr Green beside me so gonna log off now hun and read my book to make me nod off
Night hun


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Anne

Really hope I can still make Sat - going to stay in bed all Thurs n Friday and take it easy - it may mean jumping in a cab there and back to keep the stress limited ! or DH will have to drop me of ho ho ho - will see how it goes

Take care and really looking forward to seeing you soon - really rooting for you to get some good news xxxx

Have you got somewhere to stay ? We are meant to be decorating mmm - so the guest room not up to its usual standards but if you get stuck theres always room at this inn if you dont mind the 3 moggies and a DH who talks golf and beer 

XXXX
Spuds


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

ladyverte said:


> Oh and girls - I've not gained any weight during tx, I've just ALWAYS been lardy!


Can i be in this group also LV


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

It's me! Odette here!  

I finally came back from the hospital yesterday night after giving birth last Saturday.  I had to stay in longer because of baby complications.

Went into labour last Monday (20th April) after having sex and curry   to bring on labour.  Labour lasted on and off for 5 days and obviously didn't sleep a wink as contractions carried onto the night .  At one point labour stopped and I was sent home from the birthing centre.  That was last Wednesday!  Then on Friday the contractions were 3-5 minutes apart.

The hospital wouldn't let me come in and kept delaying me coming in .  Anyway when the staff shift changed they did .

Arrived at Birthing centre and and got into the birthing pool until I reached 8cms dilution without any pain relief (reading ok magazine and eating a muffin) .

At 8cm contractions stopped, nothing , and then discovered baby had pooed in the womb).

This became a medical emergency and I was transferred to the labour ward.  They had to do epidural was a nightmare inserting.  They had to insert 3 times as the needle went next to blood vessels .

Finally they gave me all sorts of drips (I had to have antibotics throught drip, and various other stuff)  Very uncomfatable night as they they were dilating last 2 cms which took approx 11 hours

Finally I was told to push when I developed cramp in my hip. Can you believe it?   I had to take my leg off the stirrups because I couldn't rise it.  

I pushed and pushed but it was difficult under the circumstances and the drs tried to suction the baby out twice but because he had so much hair it kept slipping off.  

Finally it was a forceps job  which was horrific (dh was told not to look)  I felt my insides been torn apart as they cut me and pulled on me.  

Finally baby came out but I was too much in shock to look at it.  I had to be stitched up and then I was ready to meet my baby.

Yes, a whopping 10lb and very strong to have come through - drs said that placenta had had a knot and we were very lucky it had survived the pregnancy.  His head was a little swollen but drs were very happy with him after forceps.

I can't believe my baby boy (Jack) is here and he is gorgeous.  Will post a picture real soon.

I still can't believe that I have finally had my baby.  Dh and I are on  

Odettexx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS 
*Odette & DH*

on the birth of

Jack

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph xxx

            ​
Oh Odette - sooooo pleased to see you posting your birth announcement - have been thinking of you lots and wondering if you had got there yet! Sounds like a very traumatic few days and so sorry you had to be cut/have forceps, but well done you!!!! - hope you are healing well    Can't wait to see a photo of your little man!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blimey Odette! What a traumatic birth! I'm so glad you and Jack are well!

And congratulations mate! I'm over the moon for you.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Nix* - still    for you that all will be OK   

*Jerseyspuds* - congratulations on being PUPO!  wishing you lots of growy/dividey velcro vibes, and hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too  !

*Suzie *- 4 eggs and 100% fertilisation!! how fantastic!  - so pleased for you - hope they continue to grow strongly and that you end up with 2 on board and 2 to freeze   

*Tracey* - have a lovely holiday! 

*Alegria* - good to see you and loved the story - brings a whole new meaning to "taking the p*ss"! 

*Flower* and *Mierran* - welcome and good luck to both of you   

Sooooo pleased and proud to hear that Team PR working together has resulted in Prof T at the Jinemed offering a new and promising protocol for PRs - hope all the details will be ironed out very soon and    for a couple of extra eggs for each of you going there!   

I'm fine - have a yucky cold though  suffering with it this time as finding it so hard to breathe now lungs are squished and can't take anything for it - feeling a bit better today than it was though so hope to feel OK for the weekend!  Sorry to moan!! 

Lots of love to all -    and    and    to whoever needs them!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Suzie fantastic news on 5 eggs and 4 fertlised! wishing you lots of luck tomorrow if ET happens then or blasts! exciting! you and Purps are starting a trend on here with the blasts 

Nix still sending lots of     your way - I had to do a HCG jab on my FET by the way??

Congrats Odette - sorry your labour was so tough! it sounds hell and is now making me wonder why I am going through all this to have a baby!!    can't wait to see a pit of the little 10lb bruiser! 

Ally so sorry you feel rubbish about your friend, but really don;t beat yourself up it's so normal! I feel gutted at every single pregnancy announcement (normals of course) but I have also been known to be slightly jealous of people announcements on other boards on here - i think its just natural but I know we all hate feeling like it its awful - but just understand you are not alone in those feelings xxx

Congrats on being PUPO spuds

Hi Anne x sorry you're feeling rubbishy and up and down, you have a lot going on and I hope Jason find a job soon and you can breathe again and gt your lives back on track xx

Tracey enjoy your hols x

Missy sending     your way too hope all is OK - you've been a bit quiet for a few days? I hope all is still going well for you xx

Morning Purps xxx

Pix how are you? you've been quiet, hope you are OK and you had a lovely time with you family xx

Hi Malini, Wing, Sam, LV, Alegra, Almond, Swinny, AofC, Steph, Beachy, Fishy and anyone else i've missed

x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning...it's nearly the weekend...

Oddette- lovely to hear from you and glad to know you and Jack are home safe, congratulations  x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS ODETTE!!!!! Wow that some birth - hope you're recouperating well and you're both enjoying every second with your little man


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Many, many congratulations, Odette & DH, for the birth of your Big Bouncing Boy!  Wow, at 10lbs, no wonder you had trouble!  Gentle       for you, and I hope your recovery is swift.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all 

Odette- Congratulations on little Jack  . Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


Everyone ok so far?
xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jersey- I hope you can come too hun. Would be lovely to meet up.
Thanks for the offer of a bed   but hubby will drop me off ( well, he is playing golf in Croydon with my cousin so I will get train in from there I guess) and then he will collect me from where ever.
rest up and hope to see you on Sat


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Odette* - CONGRATULATIONS        cant wait to see pics of Jack xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*Anne* - ah ha - another golf widow - hope to see you Sat xxxx

*Anna, Zuri, Steph* - thank you for your support xxxxx

*Suzie* - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW !!! - All the best for ET - sending you loads of    

Now officially on my 2ww am available for chat, support, general waffle he he he - have a good day girlies

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yaaaay Odette!                

Hey Suze - enjoy the 2ww torture PUPO lady! 

Z - my FET was sposed to be unmedicated. However I'd had HCG booster jabs on a previous fresh attempt in France so I just took matters into my own hands, which of course is not recommended or condoned by FF (ahem   )  I thought the nurse was gonna have a heart attack when I fessed up yesterday, I ended up trying to reassure her rather than the other way round!

Gonna go put my feet up again, love and hugs to all and thanks for all the    
xxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Nix

Enjoy the feet up  - doing the same and it is fabulous - I reckon its going to take a week before Im bored of day time tv ha ha ha ha 

XX
Spuds


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix I'm sure you're not the first and won't be the last to self medicate although as a mod I can't condone it. Sometimes we have to do what we think I'd know will help, I for one certianly have x

Good to hear from you chick x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

what? A whole week?!     Sorry, have lost the plot again (quelle surprise!) you on the 2 ww beeyatch as well then? Good luck hon!   

xxx

Hey wotcha Beachy  thanks for understanding 

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oooh Nix you naughty lady what are you like  so are your levels now embie and not trigger shot?

x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Nix - good luck to you too   - only day 1 of 2ww for me - expect my ranting to start by day three  

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix-  

Hi Z & Beach


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ooopps and Jersey


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Anne x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

You on ******** Jersey?
x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Ah ha - I am - just been on there to try and work out how to use it !!! alleged friends have posted shocking pics of me !!!! - how do I add you to my friends list ?

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello all!
Odette - great news!        I was just asking after you on the bumps and babies thread - presume you might have time to join us on there?! Traumatic labour then? Least he came out the right way in the end though - terrible to go through all that and then have a section!   How did he get that big   Dread what number 2 will weigh hun  
Nix - hi you! I thought you might have done something sneaky - it worked though didn't it?? Hang in there   when is next test? 
Hi Anne, Jersey, Zuri, Beachy  
Niks


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi NW


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - you inbox is full as usual!

OMG OMG OMG - just seen some comments on ******** and had to go onto PR to see if my suspicion was right!!!!!!

Hun, so happy for you, hope everything is going ok


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning All!! 

Anne  

Fishy - lovely to see you!!  

Nix - glad to hear you so happy!!  

ODETTE - YAY - CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF BABY JACK!!! Sounds like you had to work hard for the little fella but you must be over the moon to have him in your arms! Well done.     

On the subject of births - isn't Juicy due next week? 

Lots of love 

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just sitting at my desk in    , can't move cos I don't want anyone to see me
WFT is going on?
Thought I was getting over things


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne honey pie           

Its so so tough on a daily basis honey - it really is - it never ceases to amaze me how I can be caught out (as I was yesterday). You are doing brilliantly though, you ARE getting over things and doing amazingly well but getting over things doesn't unfortunately mean it goes away. Let is out sweetness and I will give you a big cuddle on Saturday


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello everyone  

Just in a bit of a panic and wondered if anyone can help. Jinemed have agreed to let me go on the PR protocol and have said I need to take cetrotide on CD22 which is this Saturday. Romina has just e-mailed through my prescription and a covering letter, both scanned in and sent as a JPEG. There is no way I can get the originals here by Sat and get the drug on time. Does anyone know if there is any pharmacy that will accept these scanned in documents from a Turkish clinic in time to get the drug for Sat? 

I am on the road this afternoon driving for 3+ hours plus in meetings with my accountant so email access is limited. Arrgghhh!

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW try Ali @ fazeley - tell him I sent you to him
01827 262488


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Anne* - sweetheart let it out - if you need space take it - get yourself off home love if you can - we are here for you always xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks girls

Don't know what the F is going on. I supposed it must be this  of an AF coming. 
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep I wondered if my crying session was down to that? Have no idea when it will happen, don't think I ovulated, like Kate my monitor didnt hit peak, just stuck on high for 10 days, now I have given up till next time! Anyway hugs Anne


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

The ***** AF is evil at the best of times   - take it easy - if you can handle it try and get out for a walk and a bit of fresh air - of course walking in the direction of a bloody great big bar of chocolate for medicinal purposes xxxxx

Sending you loads of


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Anne, tried him, he's not sure, he needs to get it re-written into a UK prescription first, he's looking into it.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies 

Just a quick one from me

Anne huge         hunny, i know how hard this can be 

Ally - my monitor hasnt even had a high this month, been on low fertility all the way through 

Odette - huge congrats - what a whopper jack is    

Congrats to the pupos   

Nix - whats going on hunny - i dont get it - what have you been doing is everything ok?  

Hello everyone, but gotta go boss lurking

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

LW - try the Italian Pharmacy

Contact details for the pharmacy are; [email protected]
tel ++39 0141 982653 [fax same no.] 
http://www farmaciacerati.it/English/index2.htm [I think!]

I THINK they can get you the stuff by saturday, though you might have to stress a bit!

xxx

/links


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Lightweight,

Can you get your local GP to write you the prescription? Mine did that for me once when I had a prescription from doctors in the US but was getting it filled in UK. Just explained to him why I needed it (along with covering letter and script) and he was more than happy to write it.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW- Thats really odd


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Lightweight,

you could try Ali at Rigcharm Pharmacy in Shadwell - tel 0207 790 9150 - I got my last-minute Jinemed meds from him before (was on a prescription from Dr Saradogan at the Portland though) but know he accepts scanned prescriptions as a lot of the Reprofit girls use him - good luck hon! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne/Ally        sweeties.  I had a paddy on sunday, kicked the kitchen cupboard door and smashed a bag of potatoes on the floor.  Dont know what that was all about im sure      Doesnt do us any harm tho, and i did feel better after    

Steph ur bump is just lovely hunny hope im as successfull


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

allright dennis?  Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

kate- I've heard of easier ways to make mashed potatoes   

Love
Den
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

yes Kate- feeling better hun, xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi ladies 
Not on line much....I have tonsilitis and I'm feeling very sorry for myself! 
Anna x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls again a quickie as my wireliss is tempermental    just to reply to LW q. I have the article that Malini posted and emails from the author in answer to my specific questions. I believe from what she has told me if you have a normal luteal phase of 14 days you would take it 11 days from LH surge. 

I would get a GP prescription if you are able, sorry don't know about getting the jinemed scanned one filled. Best of luck, let us know how you get on.

love Karen xxx.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna feel better soon hun  

Hi Karen  

Off home now girls, speak tomorrow
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi Anne


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to post and run at lunch, don't have time to keep up with you like i used to, but doesn't mean i'm not thinking of you all  

Odette - well done hun  

Nothing happening this end   

Why is it that once you aren't doing t/x people forget that you still have fertility issues, they seem to sweep it under the carpet as if they never knew   Just found out a good friend of mine is now TTC, how the hell am i supposed to deal with that one, when she announces she's PG i'm going to lose the plot, she's been bad enough recently 'when i'm PG this' and 'when i'm PG that', i then find out from my sis that she is already TTC. I'm not going to be able to see her and that means not seeing all my group of friends as we are always around together  

Anne and Ally   You think you are coping with it, but its constantly festering and i actually feel now that i am more despondant than ever, maybe it's because the hope of the next t/x isn't there and you can;t imagine it happening naturally either anymore. I'm now feeling very bitter towards natural families, not my lovely PR ladies of course   Infertility sucks  

BIL's inquest went fairly ok, the outcome was as expected, hopefully we can move on now   Things are going from bad to worse with MIL at SILs though, we've given up trying to help her now, she doesn't listen to DH and lets them walk right over her  

Once again sorry i'm not around more often, PM me if you need anything, as i'll never get to read everything through  

 to everyone xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

LW-  romina mailed me my cetrotide script too and said that www.ivfmeds.com will accept their prescriptions. No idea how they operate but their number is on the website

Do you have short cycles? They advise me wrong yesterday doing the cetrotide on CD20 and when I queried it they did make a mistake and I should take it CD 24 as I hve 27 day cycles. If you're on CD22 I'm guessing you have short ones?

Anne sorry you're feeling blue honey, it's to me expected. Take your time honey, there's no rush

Hi to everyone

X
   
/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks girls x
Lucy- I found IVF meds to be REALLY expensive- pretty much double what I paid with Pharmasure  

lots of love

Just broke all my records on Wii fit  

xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Go Anne!

I must get back on Wii Fit, too...


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Very impressive ladies on the Wii fit. There's been so muck talk of it on here I'm wondering if we should invest, what do you reckon? Is it ok for complete beginners with a probable wii fit age of 72?

Thanks for the info Anne - if the drugs are more expensive do you reckon it's possible to get them here and take them over?

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Odette hunny what a traumatic time you had, so glad Jack is a tough cookie, congrats to you and DH and hope you're loving getting to know your little man!!!

Nix now aren't you the naughty girl   

Anne or should I say Dennis   

Hello to everyone else

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks you to everyone for all your wonderful suggestions about who to try. I had to rush out in a mad panic earlier, I just managed to ring and email both IVFmeds and Ali at Fazeley Pharmacy before I ran out the door but was late to my meeting in Northants. I was driving for more than 2 hours so didn't have a chance to go online.  I got DP to call them both on the way down and they  both said they could do it. IVFmeds wanted to charge $479, Ali said he had a Dr who could rewrite the prescription for £15, the cetrotide was £178. So we drove over to Fazeley's after our meeting. Got back just under an hour ago armed with one shot of cetrotide. PHEW!!! Ali, bless him, said he would do his utmost to get it for me because I was recommended by Anne! 

A massive thank you Anne!    , lovely to speak to you just a minute ago and just got your text too, ta hun. Hope you enjoyed your bath and you're feeling better.

And thank you again to everyone, for both highlighting the runaway PR protocol just at the right time for me and then pointing me in the right direction. You're all brilliant.

Lucy, I am a 25day cycler and ov on day 11 so this Sat is CD22. They say I will bleed 2 days after the shot and need to start stims on CD2. I can't believe the timing on this. I had planned to fly out Weds on CD1 to give us a day free but now I am taking this cetrotide on Sat, it will be CD 2 on Weds so I will have to go straight to the clinic when I land, amazing timing (I hope it all works out as they predict!!!).

Lightweight xxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies, been working late again, just popping on quickly to say hello. I am off work tomorrow and going to see Mr G to get immunes done. 

Also just am about to eat an entire rack of ribs (not sure quite fits into nutritional guidelines I have been given). I had a brief argument with myself at the fridge about it but the ribs won   

Odette - OUCH!!! Congratulations!

Suzie / Nix / Missy - how are you?  

Ali - thanks for PMs, if its London then I can come on and join you, great!

Sorry cant remember anything I have read in between avalanche of work today, thinking of all of you as always
x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oooo LW I'm so excited for you - I hope this protocol brings everything we're wishing from it. Will you be on line whilst you're over there?

Hi Almond

x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

LV - hello. I recommend a Wii fit, they're brilliant 

Lightweight, glad you managed to get your drugs! so exciting re your cycle and being able to try the protocol


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi LW, glad you got the drugs sorted in time, good luck for your cycle, keep us posted, take care love Karen xxxx

Re myself Jinemed have said taking the 3mg dose on my last pill will not affect my treatment but I'd like to find out more but it's difficult to do that. Also I am currently investigating whether it should be taken 11 days from the LH surge or ovulation, I do think it's meant to be the LH surge but again need to wait for some return emails.

According to the study you take the 3mg dose on cetrotide instead of the pill in case the pill might oversupress you. Anyone got any educated guesses ( I know there are lots of clever ones of you out there!) why jinemed might say it's ok to take the cetrotide straight after me taking the pill for 28 days? This would mean I would keep to my dates but worried about this way of doing it not knowing the medical theory behind it.

Romina has said however that I can do a natural cycle and do it normally, only trouble is it means my boys will have to miss more then the limit on the amount of days that they can have off school, I think they can fine you for this          but it does give me another month to lose some more weight which is badly needed.  


This wireless piece of sh1t is driving me mad I keep losing connectivity so excuse me for not posting all personals yet.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Kazzie, you mean it should be taken 11 days from 12-36 hours before ovulation? Today for me??!! 

Lucy, when will you take it in your cycle?


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

LW - some info says 11 days post ovulation, another says 11 days post LH surge. The Jin have advised me 11 days post ovulation which for me is CD 24l. I've read that you're likely to start bleeding 2-3 days after the cetrotide shot

What did Romina say to you?

x


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Lucy. She says 11 days post ovulation which would be Saturday for me. I'm not flying until Weds, if I took it tonight and started bleeding on Sat I would miss this cycle anyway as I'm flying next Weds. I'm a bit worried that they chose these dates  because I thought from my reading it was 11 days post ov and I told them I would need to take it on Sat. When did Romina send you your protocol? If it was before today then I'll feel much happier.

I'm taking my laptop with me so will keep in touch.

LW xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok girls I have just heard from Dr. Givens that it is definately 11 days after the LH surge which can be detected by an OPK and that there is a risk of oversuppression if taken straight after the pill therefore I am glad I questioned this suggestion by the Jinemed.

However I didn't understand the rest of the sentence, can any of you clever goddesses   understand what she meant:

'I have never tried using oral contraceptives with this protocol but I tend to agree that there would be a risk of over-suppression and not that they would help with recruitment of follicles.' 

'I'm not sure that estrogen patches would do much more for you either.'

Is she saying the pill would not help with the recruitment of follicles and neither would the estrogen patches?


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

LW - how soon do you usually ov after the LH surge?


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Lucy, did you get any reply that might be completely understandable about the pill and the suppression like above? You may have caught my email though saying I'd used another address?!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

She gave me one protocol yesterday (but got the day wrong) and I queried it saying it was 11 days post ov and she replied today with the new date.

But here's the link again from the original Malini post and it clearly states 11 days post ov and it's the protocol that the clinic in San Fransico use and their improved results are quoted here too. I'm sure this is fine honey

http://www.inciid.org/attachments/2006%20ART%20Resource%20Articles/autorun/givens.pdf

x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Karen - I got your email so I didn't mail the SF doc in the end. Have you not heard?


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Kazzie, I have no clue. I did the pee on a stick tests for three consecutive months last summer and it was pink on days 10-12 and I have EWCM on day 11, I also feel the twinges of ov on day 11. I'm guessing because my cycles are short then the LH surge will be closer to ov than otherwise I'm mightily confused.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

The article Malini linked me to definitely says 11 days post ovulation


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Lucy, I have have heard but didn't understand the latter part fully of what she said. Like I mentioned she confirmed it was after the LH surge but she also sent me an additional file which states the LH surge which I am trying to get the link to at the moment for you.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm utterly confused, but wishing you ladies lots of luck!


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Anna, I'm a bit confused too. And my dog keeps trying to bury her chew stick under my computer cables which is not very helpful, she's a Rott x German Shep so there's not much room for me at my desk.
xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

The article that Malini sent was written by Dr.Givens so she was the author and yes it does say 11 days after ovulation, this is the one we sent the Jinemed so probably what they are going by, however an email from Dr.Givens herself just said:

'Yes, you take the Cetrotide 11 days after LH surge by ovulation predictor kit.'  plus the article she attached also said 11 days after the LH surge. If you are not sure when it occured for sure I would be inclined to take it one day earlier if that still fits in with your travel plans.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry it is a word document and I can't get it to paste onto here.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh gawd!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Now that would be a big dog....  gggggg

Night all.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Bella is now sound asleep under my chair wheels at the moment, she's only been out of rescue kennels for 6 weeks ans was in there for a year so she still hasn't worked out what's dangerous and what's safe, bless.... Night Anna, night everyone.

Lightweight xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Aw, she sounds gorgeous! Hope you're ok LW?

I'm off to bed too - I have my interview for the acupuncture course in the morning - woo hoo!


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes Lucy, thanks, I'll read up some more tomorrow and access the academic journals in the morning when I have a fresh head on. I've been doing year end accounts and tax with my accountant today, yawn. I think I'll take it Sat morning, early, unless I read anything different in the morning in which case I'll take it tomorrow. What a confusing paper. 

When are you due to go out there Kazzie and Lucy?

Lots and lots of luck tomorrow Lucy    

Lightweight xx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Evening everyone!!

Firstly, Odette - congratulations!!!       Sounds like you really went through the mill - I hope you recover ok from the labour, and am so pleased to say hello and welcome to Jack. I can't really say little Jack, when he weighed in at 10lbs!!

LW - hope you have got prescription sorted in good time for first dose of cetrotide.. and wishing you all the best for this cycle.

Karen - excited to see how this new protocol will work for you all. I'm not up to trying more IVF at the moment (hoping to do IUI, still trying to get my confidence up), and might even be moving to DE, but it is so good to see new things being done. Just hope the results show improvements for you!

Lucy - really glad you have got the Jinemed to get going with this new protocol. It is so exciting!!

Nix - great to here things are going ok for you - will be hoping and praying for things to keep going the right way (and hey, I am sure there are many times when the only reason I haven't used extra meds is because I haven't had them!).    

MissyG - hugs and positivity and prayers for your little one too.    

AnneG - sorry you have been feeling down. It is entirely understandable though, you have ben through the mill. And don't feel down about your eggs - they really can't tell you the quality from the numbers you have produced. My last couple of cycles I have been really down about low numbers, and the zero fertilisation in Oct/Nov, and so in January I really pushed for information especially about egg quality. The consultant eventually said that you can really only tell the quality of eggs from how the embryos do, once you have some, unless you do polar body testing of the eggs (not available at my clinic, can be done for genetic abnormalities, but pretty expensive). He was also pretty clear that whilst numbers fertilising could help suggest whether egg quality is good or bad you need to have enough numbers for the sample to be useful - and remember that abnormal fertilisation is just as often to do with sperm as the eggs. When I had my second cycle I got 7 eggs, only one fertilised (four were mature, three immature). The doc was pretty clear that it wasn't a dreadful outcome, because the norm is 40-60% fertilisation, so they considered only one of the four as being within the norms - two would have been exactly on the mark but either one or three would be equally acceptable statistically... Not much comfort, I know - certainly wasn't to me - but please remember you only need one. And if (like me) you decide to use someone else's, you still just need the one. And a little miracle. And I really hope you get yours soon. 

Purple - hope you get some answers at your follow-up tomorrow!

LittleJen - sorry to hear your work situation is so stressful. Sounds a bit of a nightmare - hope it all works out for you and your sis. And hope you are doing ok.

Anna of C - hope you are enjoying being PUPO.

Kate - glad to hear you are as committed to your healthy eating diet as I am. Strawberry icecream is one of your 5 a day, isn't it? I reckon it must be, if walnut whips are the best way to get nut protein!  

Sam - hope you have a great time in Nice, and I reckon the day 6 scan is probably about what I have had - sometimes d5, but usually nothing happens with me till after the first week, so the earlier they scan the sooner I start panicking. I am confident that break will lift all the stress away and you will come back to your first scan and have good news to tell us all.

Sobroody (I've given up calling you Anna as well, because with Anna C and Anne G I am getting confused - I am a bear of very little brain) - sorry you have tonsilitis. i think I have something similar (didn't make work today, and have decided that since talking hurts I should stay home tomorrow as well - can't see managing to chair a meeting if no-one can hear me). Hope you get better soon!

Mierran - welcome!! Hope we can offer support and advice on here. I was delighted to see from your results that you went from 0.9 to 1.7 - they say that AMH doesn't go up and down, and you are proof that even if that is the average, there are exceptions!!

Susie W - congratulations on fab fertilisation results -four out of 4!! Best wishes for ET tomorrow.

Flower - welcome to you too, and hope the next scan shows better results. Two follies at 10 and 14 could have company by the next scan. Will your clinic go ahead if you just have the two though? Some do, and you really do only need one. Keep up the protein, hot water bottle on the tum and think positive thoughts about your growing follicles. Best wishes.

Ally - sorry to hear about your friend - not sorry she's pg, but sorry that you're having to deal with it. On the plus side, at least your dad is being pretty sensitive - in fact mazingly so for a bloke!! It can be so so hard, I know. I have three nieces and nephews all born since I started ttc, and in my book group (only six others!) there are now 7 babies or small children, and no-one else was ttc for the first two years that I was. I haven't told that many people at work, because it just makes things awkward for the ones who 'know' when another announcement arrives. I hope and I pray that i won't be insensitive if I get pregnant one of these days, and I will certainly tell the world about the whole IF journey when I can talk about it without feeling that they will pity me. Hope this time next year a whole load more of us will be on the bumps and babies board and laughing about it instead of in tears. 

Zuri, Malini, Ali, AnnaCameron (see, I said all these Annes and Annas would get me confused, but I am trying to remember you all!), Pam, Miranda, Beachy, Nicki W, Almond, Donkey, Spuds, Alegria, Tracey (happy holiday), Steph, Fishy and everyone else I have forgotten - hope you are all doing well and have a great Friday and then holiday weekend.
love and best wishes
elinor xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi LW, not sure now if I do the new protocol as this will delay me whilst I have a period. If you PM me your email I will forward the email I had from Dr. Givens confirming it is taken after the LH surge and the additional article she sent me that also confirmed after the LH surge. I have however emailed her back asking her to definately confirm whether it makes a difference whether it's from LH surge or ovulation but not sure she will reply as I have emailed her a few times. Perhaps you could email her now as it is the day there and see if she answers you? If you have gone to bed, night night, I'm off now myself xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Odette - congrats!!  

Nix -    So pleased for you  

Missy - good luck for LIT tomorrow  

Lucy - good luck for your interview tomorrow  

Suzie -    

Jersey -    

Almond - great you can make Saturday  

Anne -   for you.  Cant wait to see you Saturday  
Dennis    

Ally - sorry yesterday was so crappy for you    

Sam -  

Elinor -  

Pam - Did you get all your work done?  

LW - great that you managed to get the drugs in time!  Have everything crossed for you  

SoBroody - sorry about the tonsils.  hope you feel better soon  

Anna - yes, i was confused too!!  Your post made me laugh!  

Hi to everyone.  

If anyone else apart from Anne, Ally, Pixie, Suzie, Almond, possibly Jersey and possibly Missy want to meet this Saturday then please PM me for details.  not that there are any details yet but we are getting there!! 

love to all

night xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Pam LS- we are cycling at exactly the same time hon! I am on Synarel spray (since last sat) then Menopur 300 (from this sat)

Sam sent you a PM, we are very close cyclingwise

Flower- I agree, theres more to be explored drugs wise before thinking of DE and Annofcumb is right, stay with it.

Ally - sorry about your friend, its really hard isnt it.   Got a newish woman at work who goes on and on about her kids and says things like 'so and so is pregnant, it must be something in the water, watch out girls you might be next' just want to punch her, (but she is a very funny lady t'otherwise)

mierran- I love your name, I am afraid I dont know alot about your situation, but I am sure these fab ladies here can help!

Suzie - I am so delighted for you hun! what great news!

Nix- Good news!  lovely to hear you in such good spirits!   

Jerseyspuds - great news! 

alegria - that office situation sounded awful, well done for resigning

Hi Traceymohair

Odette- Congrats on your new baby! So happy for you, what a delivery! Jeez!

Jealous of all you southerners meeting up ! Will have to arrange a northern girls meet up soon!

Had a friend call (shes fully aware of tx) and suggest a small birthday picnic next weekend for me! What a sweetheart. Its my 40th on May 15th and I will most likley be enroute to EC in London town that day or thereabouts, fingers crossed and all that. THat plus the meds/the moods and wanting to be very very chilled, means I ahev planned NADA for for 40th. Suits me. Havent wanted to make any arrangements that I cant easily cancel.(plus am slowly getting used to the idea of 40! kind of, but not sure  I am ready for the whole world to know)
So v sweet of my friend to suggest it, easy peasy little picnic with a few friends....

Am shattered, too much on this week. SOooo looking forward to this loooooong weekend. Have managed to plan nothing in hurray!

XXX to everyone, sorry no more personals tonite my eyes are googledy!
XXXMAG


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Mag!!  how is the sniffing?  Sleep well xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

LW - glad you got your drugs sorted! 

I just saw on the 2nd Trimester thread that one of Team PR who hasn't posted for a long time (so not sure who remembers her/or if she is still reading) - Be Lucky (Bernie) - who was last heard of booking DE tx at Reprofit for April 2009 (after 3rd failed ICSI at Lister and donor egg speech last year in July) - got a surprise natural BFP in February 2009 (at age 43) and is doing well at 14w pregnant  just thought you might like to know - it can happen! 

I still have yucky cold but hoping to feel better enough tomorrow to go up to DH's Mum's in Cambs tomorrow for a couple of nights so (probably) won't be around - have a lovely BH weekend all!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Just poppin on to say Congrats to Nix and Odette.

Odette - Wow, sounds like you had a rough time of it, but the end result was so worth it.  10lbs!! Brings tears to my eyes!  xx

Nix - Congrats on your BFP    Sending you lots of    for your next beta.  This one's a fighter  

Love to the rest of you.  I do occassionaly lurk, but I find it hard to keep up with you all - you're all so chatty  

xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Morning all.  

Rescue pets give so much back, don't they?

I'm going to have a little strop.  This morning, I am NOT enjoying being PUPO!  I think, during this entire cycle (which is now up to 7 weeks - extra long d/ring and stimming) I have had maybe 5 days not in some sort of pain.  During one phase, I had a headache that lasted 20 days.  I'm not greedy or unreasonable...   I'd just quite like one more night, and one complete day, undisturbed by pains of some sort.... 

Okay, that's it.  I'm done now.    Still incredibly grateful and lucky to be PUPO, and the   is mostly lasting!  And I know the sorts of pains I'm getting now are actually good signs.  They'd better be bloody worth it....  

Thank you for listening!


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the good wishes and support - I really appreciate it.

Odette - congratulations!!!! I  hope you're recovering from the birth - its sounded awful. Jack sounds like an impressive baby boy at 10lbs.

LW - pleased you got everything sorted

Anne-  

Me - I'm just waiting for the phone call from the Lister to see if we should go for ET today or go for blast. I am a nervous wreck.... waiting. Blasts sound fab but what if we end up with nothing? 

Sorry no more personals I can't really think straight... waiting. When will the phone ring...

I'm really looking forward to the meet up tomorrow.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Suzie.  Wishing you a swift call, with a suggestion that feels right to you.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Suzie      good luck for the call x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Suzie good luck xx

any news from Nix and Missy? xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Good luck Suzie! 

Morning all x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all  

Suzie - Hun, glad I caught you , thought you might have been gone. I wanted to wish you billions of good luck wishes for today - or blast, blimey, go Suzie!!!!! keep us posted.
Are you coming tomorrow babe?


Steph- Wow, that story has given me some hope hun. Hope you paul and LO are fine  

Lucy - yes hun, I got my frugs here - I used Pharmasure as they are the UK distributor for Merionel and Fostimon (if you're on those) they charge £10.00 per 75mg vial for merionel!!!! No point even lookignelsewher,I did and all were between 16.00-18.00 each!!

Elinor- Thanks for your post  

Tracey- Have a LOVELY hollys  

Ali, Ally, Pix, Almond, Suzie , Missy? - I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to meet you all.
Jersey PM'd me as she is going to leave tomorrow and have a restful day instead 
is anyone else coming?
Someone mentioned Laura? Mira?

Morning and     Beachy, Donkey, Sam, Kate, Purps, Fishy, Nix, AnnaC, Anna, Zuri, Emma, Odette, heather, LW, Alegria, Laura, Mira

Better today girls- Jekyll & Hyde or what    

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne- glad to hear you're feeling better hun


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Beachy


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all!! 

Anne - glad you are better hon - just in time for tomorrow  

Steph - that is amazing news about Bernie - I am so so pleased for her!! 

Suz - good luck with holding it together today!!   I am sure they won't allow you to be left with nothing sweets!! 

Beachy - thanks for your little ** message   sorry only just saw it  

Back later - someone just arrived  

A x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Suzie* - Arghhhhh - sitting on the edge of my bed waiting for Good News from you - loads of Luck and    

*Girlies* - so sorry about Saturday - was really really looking forward to meeting you - have a fabulous time and have a double orange juice for me 

Morning *Ali *

*Anna* - your rant made me giggle - hope you are feeling better - I was lucky with the drugs but had bloody awful headaches for a while - its nice when the drugs stop hey  - good luck with the 2ww - only day 2 for me and its driving me a bit squirrelly already 

Have I missed news from Nix ?

Have a good day all

Spuds
X


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Good morning ladies, how are you all?  Haven’t been on for a little while so have just been trying to catch up with everyone’s news!  I can never believe how many pages there are to catch up on!

Odette- I haven’t chatted to you before- but huge congratulations to you on the arrival of your baby boy.  Sounds as if you had a bit of a rough ride with it all, so I hope you’re recovering from it all and enjoying your baby.

Suzie-  hope you hear soon about your ET, how are you feeling?

Morning Anne, how are you?  Hope you have a better day today x  

Anna- sorry to hear you have tonsillitis, hope you’re feeling abit better soon. 

Lightweight- glad to hear you got your prescriptions sorted out- that sounded abit stressful!

Well I last chatted to you about 10 days ago I think, it was after we’d been to see my consultant who told us  he would refer us for IVF.  However he also said that it looked on scan as if I’d ovulated  which I was pretty sure about too as I’d ovulation pain and I’d had peaks on my Clear blue fertility monitor.  So I’d been waiting for my next cycle to start as I had been referred for an HSG prior to IVF, symptom spotting as I’m sure we all do every month.  I was beginning to get abit fed up as my period was late and I was thinking that my cycle was getting all messed up which was stressing me.  My DH convinced me to do a test, I really didn’t want to as I just couldn’t bare the disappointment of another BFP, I’d rather just wait for my AF to start as I was sure it would as I’d been getting period pain for days.  Anyway, I did test on Tuesday night and I really can’t believe it but….. I had a BFP!!  This was something we really never though we’d see after FSH levels of 38 then 16, and AMH of 0.71, I’m just completely in shock!

I wasn’t sure whether to tell you all my news as I feel it’s just not fair that you’ve all been through so much, it should be you all getting BFP’s too.  I’m really sorry if my news upsets anybody, I know what it’s like when you hear somebody’s pregnant- it makes you feel really sad.  I told LJ my news and she said I should definitely tell you all.  I know it’s still really early days and we don’t know which way it’ll go, but it is proof that despite high FSH and low AMH it can happen, I just hope it does for you all too.

Lots of love to you all. Enjoy your meet up tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh wow, Hazelnut, that's amazing!!!

Congratulations!

xxxxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

AnnaofC, Anne, Ally, Beachy, Lucy, Zuri, Steph, Ali, Mag, Elinor, Pixie, Almond, Nix, Spuds and everyone else   - thank gwd for you ladies. We started to drive to the train station and on the way there the Lister called to say that the embies were all grade 1 and they advised to have ET on Sunday. They said that there was a possibility that none would survive but then if they didn't survive until Sunday it would be unlikely I would get pregnant with them anyway. ... so we're going to blast    . My Dh is excited but I can't quite allow myself to be - this IF journey is filled with so many disappointments. I feel as though I am holding my breath and just waiting for the next step.

Hazelnut - congratulations! That is wonderful news! It gives the rest of us hope.

I def want to meet all you lovely ladies.

Nix - how are you doing me lovely?

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hazel- That is wonderful. And SO inspiring  
really really RERALLY pleased for you    

Suzie- Yippe, blasts- hurray. Enjoy today hun, and share hubbys excitement- this really is excellent news.
We will help you take your mind of things tomorrow  

Hi Miranda- how are you ? is Robert better?
xx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow Hazelnut, that's totally fabulous news,        , congratulations!

Great news from Suzie too  

A great result for the PR crew  

LW xx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you all so much, I was woried about telling you all on this thread, but you've all benn such great support that I wanted to.  I can't believe it really, doesn't feel real!

Great news Suzie xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hazle- Don't be daft- you've had your own share of sh!t hun, you bloomin well deserve this


Hi Lw


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hazelnut - Congratulations! So sweet of you to be so sensitive about it too. Thanks for that. I find birth announcements on this thread a bit tricky for some reason, and pictures of bumps, but not pregnancy announcements! But that's just me, a bit weird! I suppose it's logical to share the success of getting pregnant with those of us trying really hard to get there, but after that.....mmm....Personally, I find it really encouraging (my AMH is the same as yours) and it makes me think that maybe one day it will happen for me too. I am so so pleased for you, and have everything crossed. 

lots of love,
jo xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jo- Nice to see you
x


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Anne and Jo, thats very sweet of you x  I'm just praying now that nothing goes wrong, I'm abit of a worrier!


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Try to relax and enjoy it Hazelnut, you deserve it  

Hi Anne, are you ok today? 

Been doing some homework this morning and it looks like the recommendation is to take the cetrotide 4-5 days before anticipated natural AF and the bleed then starts 2-3 days after. So in theory, I should take it sometime today or tomorrow. I have decide to take it tomorrow as if I bleed 2 days later, I will be on CD3 when I land on Weds and need to go straight to the clinic for stims. If I bleed 3 days later, I can go straight to our apartment and not go to the Jinemed until the next day. I think I'm sorted  

LW xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Anne  .

Hi LW (sorry, I'm completely lost with all this protocol talk, but good luck with it all.)

Suzie - i'm      for your blasts.

jo xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks Jo, it all feels a little surreal


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am Ok ta LW- AF arrived earlier so not bad (27 days) considering I have had TX this month

Not lost any weight since Monday but I guess that's  cos the beatch AF is here- I sufferwith water retention  
I have however been eating healthy, no bad food since Monday and Wii fir every day so I must be going in the right direction


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats Hazelnut and congrats to Suzie!! another blast girl!! good luck for Sunday xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola girls!

I'm back from Barcelona - missed you all. 

I'm really sorry cos I didn't get chance to read back yet but I've just heard Hazelnut's & Suzie's news and wanted to say *CONGRATULATIONS!!* You really made my day girls!

I'll be back later.

Pix xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

When I was losing weight, Anne, I never weighed myself the week before or the week during a/f.  No point.  I could put on or lose 5 pounds in less than 12 hours...   So don't stress yourself, you're doing great!  

Thanks, Spuds, yeah I feel much better now.  Paradoxically, pains are better for moving about, but if I do too much, they come back!  Argh!  

Hazelnut, that is FANTASTIC!   I'm never sad at pregnancy announcements on FF - I know each one's a battle won, and it's a battle we're all fighting.  It helps me believe.  Major congratulations to you, and I hope all goes smoothly!  

That sounds good to me, Suzie!  Hang on in there - as I'm sure your strong little embies will!


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you so much Zuri, Pixie and Anna xxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi AnnaofC - how is the 2ww?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

It's... well, it's great to be here, and to feel positive, and to have the time off work (at least this week).  It's hard to try and keep your mind straight and not second guess everything.  At the back of my mind, I know if this doesn't work, it's going to be unspeakably hard, but we'll cross that bridge if we come to it.

Probably more of an answer than you were expecting, but hey...   

Do you feel better now you've had your call?  Or are you stressing about your embies?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Suzie- Hi  
Ali is going to PM you later about tomorrow BUT, it looks like we will meet at Waterloo train Station at Noonish time (my train gets in at 12.15) and  then pop along to Southbank and see where we end up.
How does that sound?
xx

Almond & Missy- How does that sound to you?
xxx

have I missed anyone?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Work is still manic but just popped in to say hi and to say how pleased I am that Hazelnut posted her news!  I did tell her everyone would be thrilled - we need stories like this!!

I know I've not been around much but I am thinking of you all!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ- I hope you're ok


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all. 

Mag108 - hope both the ec and the 40th go well. 

Ladyverte - i hope your interview went well. I get acupuncture every week and have found it very helpful for my endo symptoms. It also works in animals - which it wouldn't if it were just a placebo effect. 

annaofcumberland - hope that it's a bfp so all the pain and heartache has a positive outcome.    

Suziew - hope all goes well with et on sunday. sorry new to this site- hope i'm not upsetting you by asking, but are they DE? if not, what protocol did they use? 

hazelnut - congrats on your BFP. fingers crossed your wee one hangs in there. and , for me, it gives me hope that we may get there with a bit of help. 

Hope all going have fun at your meeting tomorrow, and everyone has a good w/e

x  x  x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Anne - that sounds like a good plan. I'll be coming into Waterloo - so that really works for me. My train will get in at 12:08. I'm really looking forward to all of us meeting.

AnnaofC - the time off is really a good idea. I am so pleased for this bank holiday weekend. This week ha sbeen quite stressful. It's hard to keep your head straight between hope and despair. I'm doing much better now - thanks. I'm just very tired as I didn't sleep much last night. Fortunately I only work part time and I don't work Fridays   I think I just have to accept that this is a stressful time filled with hope and fear. Fortunately we have each other here... people who reeaaallly know what this is like.

Mierran - no worries you won't upset me. Amazingly they are my eggs - I say amazingly since as you can see from my signature I was to be a poor responder even before we started IVF/ICSI. (FSH of 17, AMH 4. Both cycles have been on the cetrotide protocol - OCP then 450 menopur and then cetrotide to stop ov.  If it doesn't work with own eggs then after a few more tries we'll go for DE. That option (although it still makes me cry thinking about the loss of my fertility) keeps me sane knowing it will happen its just a case of when. Thanks for the good wishes.

Love,
Suzie


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi girlies 

Hazelnut - oh sweetie thats brilliant news im so so happy and u have given me a tiny bit of hope for a natural bfp    

Sorry its a quick from me again    find it really hard to log on at work as we are being watched i think 

Hi to anne steph mira missy laura fishy purple pixie mierran nix littlejenny tracey mallini almond mag108 sobroody lucy juicy alegria annaofc and everyone else.

Im on cd19 still on a low on monitor not even had a high this month so think im just gonna give it a miss for rest of the month as it will cost me a fortune in peesticks otherwise    Hope you all have a fantastic meet up tomorrow really wish i could have joined you but im working again    Can someone (anne) please take some photos so i know what you all look like  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Hazlenut* Wehaaaaaaaay !!!!           - that is fantastic news - many CONGRATULATIONS XXXX - it is so kind of you to be sensitive but honestly - your news is fantastic and so pleased you shared it - it really gives us all hope - enjoy it you deserve it xxxx

*Suzie* - Fantastic news !!! - All the very best for Sunday - its going to be all good xxxx

*Anna*- afternoon - thinking of you x - this 2ww is pants hey - Im wishing they could have knocked me out and woken me up in May he he he xxx

Hope everyone has had a good day - and you have a great meet up tomorrow

loads of  

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Mierran.    Throughout, I kept asking myself, "can you take more?" and "would you do this for a baby, or for your child if you had one?" If the answer was yes, I kept going...  

You're so right, Suzie, being among people who know what you're talking about is so good.  I don't feel like a freak any more!

Yes, hope you all have a lovely meet tomorrow.  

Ooooh Spuds... sleeping till test date!  Now that's an idea....

The rain's stopped and the sun is shining, so I'm going to go and plant courgettes before starting DH's "Thank You For Being Such a Great Husband" mixed grill.  Nothing says I love you like big chunks of meat (to quote a friend).


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Annaofc - you are not a freak hunny, not any more than me anyway     

Im of out on lash tonight, have managed to find some porno shoes in a really diddy size3 that actually fit, although my toes dont quite reach the edge, dh keeps saying why dont u find ur proper size, he has no idea they dont do porno shoes in a size 2     I will have a drink for each and everyone of u tonite girls seeing as im missing tomorrows meet up


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- have a brilliant night out hunny
I also have porno shoes!!!! in a size 2 - had em for my wedding!!!
Try this site and don't be alarmed at some of the "items" on there     
www.fantasyheels.co.uk

Bye all, off now
Have a fab BH weekend
          

/links


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know if Nix wanted to announce this herself but I will do it only to save her from the agony.  Her HCG this morning was very low and it seems her Popsi is not staying.  I have only texted with her, so don't know anything else.  I hope I have done the right thing Nix.   I am so sad.  

Hope the weekend is good to us all, and that Nix - you and dh are holding each other. Congrats on the happy news (always helpful),   for the PUPO women and   for everyone.  I carry you all with me in my heart.

Malini xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nooooooooooooooooo- Malini, god, why oh why ? I am so sad now for our lovely Nix

Take care hun,


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh it's so unfair! It really is   

Nix sending you loads of    Look after yourself hon. 

xxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

oh nooooo! I'm so sorry Nix. I can't believe this is happening    I'm so sorry hun. Please take good care of yourself.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nix I'm so sorry xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Nix.  You know, I hope, that you fought for this one tooth and nail, with everything you have.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Nix I'm so sorry petal x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Nix hunny I was hoping so much for this cycle for you!!

Thinking of you, take care of yourself and DH

Sx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Nix -     - I'm so very sorry sweetheart - all my thoughts and   are with you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix - I am so very sorry; you truly do not deserve this.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

I know Anne, me too, and then it frightens me b/c what I am feeling doesn't even register on the scale with what Nix is going through.  It breaks my heart that anyone should have to feel this awful pain.  A big   for you and for Nix I am sending you all the positive, healing power I can muster.  M xxx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Nix, I'm so so sorry, just can't imagine how you are feeling.  Just not fair. Big hugs to you    
Lots of love xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nix - I am so so so sorry sweetheart. You have been so amazing through this cycle. I truly thought this was the one for you.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Nix, 

so sorry to hear that hon. it's devastating news, and feels like nothing will ever be right again. thinking of you both. 

x x x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Nix     how cruel. don't know what to say. Take care 

Hello to everyone!
Bernie and Hazelnut - well done girls!  
Suze    hope those embies behave
Anne of C hang in there hun    
Hope you all have a lovely time on your meet up

NicksW


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix -     thinking of you sweetheart and wishing i could make it better for you and for all of us. thank god we have each other

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Nix I am so so sorry. Thinking of you (that sounds so lame in the circumstances) and just wish it was not so cruel and so unfair
x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Nix - I'm so sorry, how bloody unfair     
Anna x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hazelnut - CONGRATULATIONS! How wonderful! Your news gives everyone hope 

Suzie - great news!    

Hi everyone

My germs and I went to see my consultant to talk about my next tx. I mentioned using cetrotide 11 dpo. He said he had used cetrototide before but not to bring on a bleed. We talked through what happened after my failed cycle. No af for 8 weeks, needing hrt then more pills to bring af on. He said several ladies had called up with hot sweats ect after their failed cycles. He thinks the batch of gonapeptyl they used must have been more potent than usual. He has decided the antogonist (sp?) protocol will be best for me. As I'm on day 6 its too late to start the pill this cycle. So he wants me to call when af arrives, start taking the pill. They will tell me how long to take the pill for and give me a schedule. I will inject cetrodtide along side the max dose of menapur from baseline (so that's x3 injections per day!) He thinks it will keep my hormones on a more even keel. 

Anyone have experience of this protocol?

Talked about my immunes (nk cells) and he said he delt with evidence and that currently the studies were not there to back up their use. He's ok with me taking them because of the recommendation of Dr Q but he seemed quite anti them and VERY anti IVIG. He said that ladies keep comming back from europe pregnant and on steroids  and they try to get them off them. He is keen for me to continue on aspirin and is happy for me to take lwm heparin from a bfp. 

Anyhow, this means we can try the old fashioned way this month (dh is delighted), lets hope the old cb monitor picks up a surge!

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix    I am so so sorry my dear friend, life is so cruel and I'm heartbroken for you both x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

*Slycett* I suppose the yogurt wasnt actually on top of the spagetti on toast? I am impressed with your diet, since I was told to eat i havnt stopped 

*Purple* still no house news  they got their secretary to ring and tell the estate agent that they still want it, think they are taking the p**s its been a month of them saying we will hear tommorow  . Glad that your follow-up went well and that you can start again soon 

*Ali* its May now so that means June comes next    not long to go, pity you cant start now and be my cycle buddy . I worked late the last 2 nights and still a not done, I wanted to get most of it done before had time off with DH but got loads done but not enough. I have to put in a draft of my research project next friday and still dont know what to do it on  ant job news?

*Almond* I stopped the pill and started the injections straight away and start stimming tommorow, I had AF yesterday but just spotting only. Not sure what the difference is between the protocols  there seems to be so many variations

*Odette*          congratulations 

*Elinor* 

*Mag* hi, its lovely to have a cycle buddy    that I make it to EC with you this time, we can celebrate your birthday with cake after EC  where are you having your treatment, I am at the Lister  Start stimming tommorow and am out tommorow night so am gonna have to take it with me  all those vials to mix in the toilet 

*Suzie* congratulations on going to blasts, at least it will make the 2ww shorter   

*Lucy* how did the accupuncture interview go?

*Hazelnut*            congratulations that is fab news 

*Nix* I am so sorry    I was  all would be OK  

Hope everyone else is OK, I have a constant headache now and am permanently tired, start stimming tommorow so feeling a bit anxious about that but not too bad    just hope I make it to EC this time  

Pam


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

nix darling.. words cant say how sad i feel for you and your DH right now, everyone deserves it to happen, but you have been such an inspiration to us all, and your so funny and bright and supportive and you always bring a smile to us all no matter how low we are feeling you can make us laugh and that is such a special gift, i wanted this to be your time so much xxxx you and DH take some time out to have plenty of cwtches (this is a welsh word for cudding but its something us welsh always do when we are feeling low and its lovely) ... and we are here for you honey no matter how you are feeling xx never forget you have us all behind you 

to everyone else much love... the girls meeting tomorrow hope you enjoy and its given sunshine too xx

sorry no more personals i am hopeless lately, and today i have bumped my car and was totally irrational and have cried loads even though i am ok    

happy bank holidays ladys xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.  Just a quick post as I have just finished packing and I am knackered.

Nix.  I am devastated for you.  I really don't know what else to say    

Odette.  Congratulations.  You had such an awful time of it, I can't imagine how it must have been.   Well done on giving birth to a ten pounder.

I hope those of you who are meeting tomorrow have a fab time.  I wish I was joining you.

Suzie.  Congrats on getting to Blasts.

Hazelnut.  Conngratulation on your BFP.  You give us all hope.  Me particuarly as we are the same age.

Have a good ten days everyone.

Lots of Love

Tracey


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tracey - have a lovely holiday

Nix - so so sorry    Thinking of you  

Hazelnut - fab news!!  Thanks for sharing - it gives us all hope  

Ally, Pixie, Anne, Suzie, Missy and Almond - see you tomorrow   

love to everyone 

Ali xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tracey hunny have a lovely relaxing holiday!

Pam      to those buyers, maybe you should get the estate agent to ring and ask straight out what the problem is! Think it's time to stop the pussy footing around!

Popsi so sorry you bumped the car! not surprised there was   I'd be the same!!

Ali hey night oowl, so sorry about work situation, hope they've told you what's happening now!

Hazlenut Congrats hunny bunny! enjoy! 

All those meeting tomorrow I'm so jealous! have fun and have a decaf whatever for me! will be thinking of you all!

Nix,      to a very special lady who one day soon will make an amazing mummy to a very lucky baby!

Night all

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just a quick     for nix and a    for eveyone else.  im ratted goodnite ladies

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

A quick post from me to give

Nix     . No more I can say hun   

Pops too  

Love and hugs to all and I'll see some of you later

lots of love\Anne
xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Purple - how did your appointment go yesterday?  

Anne - see ya later!!

kate - hope the head is ok this morning 

Happy day all - looks like its going to be a good one!!

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Hope you all have a lovely meet up, dont forget the photo's for me please  

I have a headache/hangover  need my bed, but im stuck at work, roll on 12 oclock


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks you all for your lovely messages    , I feel very very lucky!

Have a great time today those of you are meeting up, I'd love to see some photos too!

Have a lovely weekend everyone x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Morning Girls 

The sun is out wehay !! Hope you have a great meet up and send us all some pics xxxx

Kate - nearly 12  

XX
Spuds


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Ali hunny,

Yep appoint went well, Raef is lovely,

We are going to just do the same again, not this cycle AF is due in next few days, but next will start the pill and take it from there!

Enjoy your meet ladies, you'll all be together now!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Purple-

I did ring the estate agent yesterday and said that i have had enough, they have had time enough to make a decision and getting their secretary to phone is just ridiculous. I said if we loose the house we want I am taking mine off the market whether they decide they want it or not and am inviting other estate agents in as I want another open viewing next weekend. She quickly said she would open view it and let them know and to hold a sec on other estate agents as dont want to 'over expose' the property (ie invite more competition for her) oh well, we have another couple viewing the house in an hour so maybe they will want it and I can tell the other couple where to go   

Pam


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hiya

Congrats Hazelnut, that's fantastic!

Everyone, sorry I haven't read back thru the messages but I'm betting you've all been rooting for us. Unfortunately as I think you already know, my little tiddler couldn't hang on, HCG dropped to 6 yesterday.  Feeling weirdly calm about it all now the first storm of bawling is over. So just waiting for the other shoe to drop and for what will probably be the mother (haha) of all AF's to kick in.  Mike is devastated as is the entire family as I couldn't keep my big gob shut.  I feel a bit foolish for blabbing to everybody before the confirmation result was in but it's done now    

Back to the clinic on Thurs for follow-up with Dr G. This is probably it for now tho, we can't afford to go again right now while the job situation is so precarious so I guess we'll probably follow up on the adoption thing for the time being.

Love to all and thanks so much for all your kind wishes and prayers and  

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nix lovely to hear from you and am so sorry I can't imagine what it must feel like to have your hopes built up and dashed like this - give your self time and allow that second shoe to drop 

thinking of you xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix -       we're all behind you babe     Every step o theway sweetheart 

Hi zuri, purps and pam, only just got out of bed had the stinkiest hangover this morning and had to go to work. Still no work tomoz so think i may be having a hair of the dog shortly


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Nix* I am so sorry  

*Slycett* start stimming tonight, but was wondering - surely one little glass of wine wont hurt  

*Zuri* were you allowed a glass of wine during stimming? I remember you said they were quite liberal- I bet the french dont give it up 

I will need a drink to help me sit in the toilet mixing 6 vials of menopur 

Pam


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Nix, Im so sorry. If ANYONE deserves this, you and your husband do and I truly hope and pray you get it another time soon.     

It is maybe too soon to start thinking ahead but, once you got to a good clinic where you were properly monitored, you did suddenly start responding really nicely and normally so there will be another time. It is just a question of odds, I am absolutely sure. You know with total certainty you did everything you possibly could. You will get there. 

I am really very sorry to hear. 

xxx


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry Nix


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just got back from Cambridgeshire -

*Nix* - so, so, so sorry my love - am heartbroken for you.  I hope so much that you and DH will be able to comfort eachother over the next few weeks and that things will soon become clearer financially in a positive way so that you can hopefully try again when you are ready. Sending you huge   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hazelnut - fantastic news re your  -  how brilliant! wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy.

Suzie - great news re going to blast  - are they now on board?

Lots of love to everybody else - need to get to bed as really tired (and a little bit sunburnt!  ) had a nice time at in-laws though still feel yucky with a cold, which have had for over a week now - but anything can feel better when the  is shining!

Just seen my ticker  - feels very scary/real now that I am saying to people I am due next month!

Any news from Juicy? Hope all is OK   

Night night all 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Nix* - just sending you some more      take care - Spudsxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Suzie good luck for today with your lovely blasts! can't wait to hear some news from you

Nix  

Steph wow next month!! when's your due date?

Pam - my doc said i could have a few glasses of wine and coffees during the 2WW i didn't ask when I was stimming but i get the impression over here they wouldn't say no alcohol or coffee at all they'd say a few in moderation etc... and you're right the french and italians wouldn't give up wine and coffee full stop I bet

I hope you managed with the menopur mixing, i luckily only had to mix one - 6 must be hard! eek! i always got hubby to do it

Hope all the girls meeting up yesterday had a lovely time

Feeling a bit rough today too much booze, it was our anniversary yesterday and hubby took me out for a lovely meal and then drinks after, had a lovely idyllic night then we got home started drunkenly chatting as you do and started talking about kids and parenting and then it got heated as we disagreed with each others views and then it ended all horrible with me storming to bed  why does this always bloody happen! can't believe we were bloody arguing about parenting and kids when we may never even get that far    so annoyed at us that we spoilt a rare lovely night out


xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Zuri     just give each other a big hug x

Suzie     good luck for today


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wondered if anyone else has had this experience.  We had a successful (to ET anyway, but then  ).  I took 300 Menopur.  Recently moved to CRM and had no response on Gonal F (450).  When I asked the cons if I could do another cycle with Menopur as it worked for me last time, he said that they only use Gonal F!!! That seems crazy to me, as different people respond to different meds - has anyone else heard of this or experienced it themselves.  We are now trying to go back to the clinic where we had some success (Guy's).  

Hoping for some help and sending everyone  

PJ

PS Is there a Poor Responders meeting at some point, as it would be nice to meet some others in a similar situation


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Zuri - definately give each other a big hug - and a big breakfast and all will be well xxxxx

Planetjanet - Hi - that sounds bonkers to me too - Im at Lister and they definately dont restrict to a single medication because as you say we are all different - you are doing the right thing to look elsewhere I think xx

Love to all

Spuds
xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nix hunny thinking of you! Take it easy over next few days as you say the other shoe may drop!

Don't rush into decisions, they will become clear in there own time over the next few weeks!

Sending big hugs!!

Pam, glad you took estate agents to task, give them a week and then mention going to another agent again ( I did 6 months as an estate agent and you have them on the hoof!)

Zuri, my accu guy would say take the first step to reconcile, as then the men feel guilty    bless him, it worked for me last time me and DH fell out!

Kate hope hangover has gone and you are feeling better!

Steph! wow wow wow only a month left! So excited for you, can't wait  

PlanetJ I was the same, I didn't respond on Gonal F but did on Menopur! If they won't budge, then they are not the clinic for you hunny!

Hello Jspuds, Dim Annac and Beach!

Hope all you ladies who met had a wonderful day

Hugs to all

Sxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Purps, how are ypu?  Any plans today?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Beach hunny,

Not alot cleaning the house and trying to sort all scanned pix into a photobook for my mum, which is taking far longer than I hoped?!?!?!?

Then going to cycle to pub for dinner I think

What about you? anything nice planned?

Hugs

Sx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Morning all.    It threw it down in the night - woke us up the rain was so loud, but the sun is shining now...

I, too, think it's bonkers to ony use one drug - it's well know that people respond differently to different drugs and protocols.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Anna

Purps-like the idean of the pub lunch    nothing at all planned today DH has had work all weekend in anticipation of the flu.....


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Well enjoy your weekend of peace beach,  maybe drag Dh to pub for supper when he gets home?

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Hope everyone is well.

I had a great time with girls yesterday. The weather was lovely so was food   

Anne,Suzie,Missy,Ali - it was lovely to meet you girls   

Ally & Almond - it was so nice to see you again    Ally - thanks for lending me your scarf and protecting me from freezing honey.  

Suzie: I hope your ET went well this morning and now you are PUPO with 2 blasts on board 

Zuri: It's a bummer to have an argument after a lovely night out! I'm sure you'll make up soon - just give him a   and it will be all OK. 

Purple: It feels like we haven't 'spoken' in ages. How are you doing my darling? I can see, you are still busy with pix scanning   Bless you.  

Miranda & Robert! - You were both in my dream last night   It was so real! We'd all met up and I was cuddling up to Bobster - ahh he was soo lovely with big blue eyes. Mir give him a   from me. Hope you are OK.  

Nix: What can I say?! Hon, I really hope you are OK - we are all thinking of you.  

Hello and big   to everyone else I didn't mention.

Have a great bank holiday break whatever you are doing.

Lots of love.

Pix xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pix hunny bun!

What with you jetting off to europe and me being quiet the week before, It's probably been a while, I'm happily done scanning, but now just have to arrange them in the template for the book!

So glad you guys had a nice time yesterday, can't wait till i meet all you guys one day!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello!! 

Yes it was a lovely lovely day yesterday, weather, food, wine  , company and laughs    Loved it all!! 

Lovely to see Pix, Anne and Missy again and to meet Ali, Almond and Suzie for the first time  

Nix - I am amazed at your attitude hon, you are being amazing, but let yourself go if you do need to crumble for a bit as it would only be expected after what you have been through. Thinking of you     we are all here when you need us.

Suz - hope you are being quiet because you are busy getting yourself PUPO!!  

Anne - hope journey back not too hideous, well done for trekking in to see us all, it was just lovely to see you!!  

Pix, Missy & Ali - hope trains back all behaved and that you all had nice relaxing evenings.

Hello to everyone else I think I am all talked out after yesterday!!!!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purps: Hope your mummy will be happy with the 'result' of your hard work. I'd love to meet you one day, so maybe when you come to the Lister next we can arrange another girly meeting and we can all give you a real one of these   . xx

Ally: How is Ben hon? Is his back OK? 

xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah yes Purps it would be so lovely to meet you, you were missed yesterday  

Pix - thanks for asking Bens backs okayish, can't really work it out as some things he has no problem doing (like getting heated about Norwich getting relegated today  ) but other things eg. making cups of tea or food he really struggles with  

Zuri hon - so sorry about the row, are you all made up now?? I think when there is so much pressure on an event to be wonderful (birthdays, anniversaries etc) we unknowingly wind ourselves up a bit which can result in something like this happening. On my birthday this year I was saying 'I am going to have an amazing time, I am going to look great, feel great and everything is going to be perfect' I totally freaked out over my brunch, had a panic attack, argued with Ben, crying in front of a million diners etc. It feels like the end of the world at the time as you have wanted/ needed that day to be good so much but you will both get over it. Have a nice cuddle tonight, sometimes the most unsuspecting nights can turn out to be the best ones


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls  

Nix- You are one strong lady hun, but should you need us, we're all here for you. I am truly sorry for the way this has turned out for you hunny  

Zuri- You ok now hun? Hope you've made friends  

Purps- You were missed yesterday hun- think it's cos I met you before  
I hope this time hunny is yours and Gs time. Lots of luck hun.  

Suzie- Yippee!! 2 little embies on board. Snuggle in little uns  

Ally, Ali, Pix, Missy, Almond, Suzie- I had an absolutely brilliant day yesterday girls, it was so lovely to meet you all. You are all so lovely  
I stayed at my cousins for a couple of hours  chatting and got in a midnight  

LW- Wishing you so much luck for this time hun  

Kate- P!sshead       
Hope you're ok babe now  


Well girls, I casually mentioned to Jason last night that I wanted another cat- Dunno why, substitute baby I guess     
ANYWAY, he actually said, yes, Ok, lets get one......
SO, today, we've been looking at kittens , we've put our name down for a home visit on Tuesday but I am very uncertain cos of Holly & Oscar, has anyone had experience with bringing a kitten into a home with 2 cats before?
I did that with Oscar when I had him and alrwady had Holly but just a bit worried about the 2 of them accepting a little one?

Just cooking a Sunday roast while Jas cleans/hopefully paints the decking.

Everyone ok?

Love 
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - Oooh how exciting a kitten. Don't know about introducing a kitten though, I would do a bit of research/ ask around so that you know what you are letting yourself in for! Was lovely lovely lovely to see you Anne, what a brill day eh!! I think we would have all still be chatting at midnight if we hadn't been separated!! Have a lovely roast honey - we are off again to bleedin Ping Pong - Ben fancies it and I don't have the energy to argue with him about it, oh well, going to stuff my face again!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Lovely a new kitten!  We've brought new kittens into a home with an established cat many times - two tips I'd give is to make one person belong to the kittens, and one to the existing cats, if that's possible.  So one person fusses the current cats, and one fusses the kittens...  We did that when we got Chrissy and Cleo, when we already had Minnie and Pippi - I had minimal contact with the kittens until they'd all settled.  

But that went out the window when they came down with cat flu....    They were still basically feral at that point, and we had to catch and pin them to medicate them!  Vet said they'd always have eye or lung troubles, but we nursed them through and they're 100% healthy!  

The other tip is to have one favourite place of the existing cats that is sacrosanct, so that you consistently move a kitten off it, or bar the kittens from that area until they're all settled.

Basically you need to make sure your existing cats feel secure and get extra attention and treats, so they don't feel neglected!  Other than that let them do it their own way - don't force cats into making introductions, or pick them up and put them together.

It's common sense stuff, really.

Sorry.  I got going on cats....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I know, I'm a bit worried and not 100% , Jason however really wants one- dunno!
Ping Pong eh,  , have some of those lovely chicken/pork puffs for me  
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks AnnaofC- Good advice.
When I got Oscar he was 10 weeks and he lived in the lounge really as Holly was in the dining room with  her cat flap and we didn't want O to get out till he was "snipped"!!
I just introduced them gradually but Holly was pretty p!ssed off it has to be said  
However, things improved over time and they are close now- they have their spats but don't we all     

It's a big step though, 3 cats, I think....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

One thing that works Anne, albeit quite slowly, is rubbing the cats in a towel then rubbing the same towel on the kitten, and vice versa - it gives them the impression they've been there aaaall the time and perhaps they might even be related! How to confuse your mog...  

Pix - can't believe you're dreaming of me!   I so rarely dream, and am quite jealous of those who do!
I looked through your friends list the other day, thinking there would be a few PRs on there I haven't got, but it read like Who's Who! You move in high places, bird...

Suzie - well done on being PUPO!

Nix, sweetheart - the other shoe won't fall if you make immediate plans for something else, whether that's more tx or some other thing. Sometimes it's easier to do that than wait for the fallout to happen. That's only in my experience though - everybody does things differently.  

Fraid I've been really poorly with the flu this week, as has Robert, so while I've been reading I haven't been posting. Sorry if I've missed anything.  

Love to all!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bloomin heck Miranda- Sorry you've been ill and Robert too, you feeling better now love?
Ah yes, I just remembered , I did that with Holly & Oscar, maybe thats why she didn't freak as much as she could have done


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Grabbing a rare opportunity while DP is busy elsewhere to use his laptop..

Nix - I am so gutted for you, I was, as everyone on here was rooting for you on this one, and it was going so well. So so sorry. I know how expensive all the extra immune stuff is, it is a real killer financially and on top of the ivf. I really really hope you get to have another go as it was so promising this time. Thinking of you and sending you lots of love. xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks girls - Ally know what you mean, i hate birthdays and special events as i do get them worked up in my mind but last night was actually surprisingly soooo lovely we had such a lovely time and i had a few drinks and let my hair down, its just when we discuss parenting skills for our non existent kids we always clash! and the drink didn't help   but he finally got out of bed at noon and gave me a cuddle and nothing has been mentioned about it! we're just gonna go out for a pizza now so second time lucky hehe

Anne great news on the kittens - I am thinking more dogs for substitute babies 

Miranda sorry you've been ill all week, if you've had that cold from hell i sympathise, i had it and felt lousy for a week! still getting over the remnants of it now - hope you feel better soon x

xxx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hazlenut - that is brilliant brilliant news. I will be keeping everything crossed for you. The more stories of people with low AMH achieving pregnancy the more chance others will not be put off at the first hurdle and hopefully get to achieve their dream too.

Sobroody - I just wanted to say and I hope you don't mind me saying, as I am in no way an expert on anything (!!) but alot of doctors seem to say ' there are no studies to support immune treatment' but I just think you need to make your own mind up on this and read the Dr Beer book - there is a whole section at the back where he defends himself against many doctors throwing this sentence around with not much to back themselves up! I have come to believe that a lot of these doctors have a very small area of interest and are simply not prepared to spend any time trying to understand anything else. In fact I have only ever met one doctor who does seem to want to learn and listen and read reams of print outs I have brought him from the internet but that is my thyroid doctor and he seems to be one of a kind. I do think it is up to us and we make our own decisions good or bad. It wasn't long ago the Lister weren't even prescribing steroids for nk cells and now they do even if you have to push for the test. I think it seems the tide is turning but I could be wrong. I myself felt it was worth trying anything at this point but did a lot of reading beforehand. Anyway if you haven't already I think it is worth reading that book and spending time on the immunology thread. 

Anne, Ally, Ali, Pixie, Suzie and Almond - brilliant! So glad I finally made it, I had such a great time - there will probably be some people still with their minds boggling that that group of women sitting on the table next to them could spend so long discussing eggs, sperm, ovaries, follicles, finding the cervix etc etc with so much laughter!! Thanks to Ali for organising it. 

Steph is Juicy due soon??

Tracey have a fab holiday.

Zuri hope you have a nice pizza with no rows!

Lots of love to everyone.

Missy xx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a quick message to Alegria - your inbox is full - was just trying to reply to you about your appointment with Dr M. xx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

God sorry Suzie - forgot to say I hope it all went well this morning and that you have your two perfect embies on board and lots and lots of     and     for you. So lovely to meet you. xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Hope you all had a nice meet up yesterday, anyone ake any photo's? 

Been manic again here today, cleaned upstairs windows, changed curtains around and put up our new bedroom ones.  Done 2 loads of washing, countless ironing, put new vinyl flooring in dh's van, done hime a new sign, been shopping and now im knackered.  Now going for a bath as i stink of sealant    

Missy - lovely to hear from you, hope things are going ok for you    

Suzie - any news hunny, hope you are pupo, come and tell us    

Anne - my friend ha just had two kittens, but im not really one to advise as im a more of a doggy person.   

Zuri - hope you and dh have made up with a   

Miranda - oh lovey both you and the bobster poorly, u need some choccy hunny   

Ally - hiya hun, how you doing?  One of these days i will come down and meet you all i promise  

Hi anna   ope ur not going too crazy   

Hi purple pixie and everyone else, really need to get in that bath now me thinks.  CD21 for me, only had a constant low on the monitor all month and got af pains already so hopefully the beatch will come soon, butknowing my luck she'll turn up on friday just as we set off for edinburgh    

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Suzie congrats PUPO lady!!

Pix and Ally and everyone else, we will def have to meet up! so sweet of you to say I was missed!!

Mir hope you and the Bobstar are feeling better soon sweetie!

Kate enjoy your soak hunny x

Pam I never drunk on stims, but I know some ladies do, and I think it's down to personal preference, I know when Raef asked how much we drunk prior to treatment (a bottle of sparkly between us one night a week) he said to just carry on, not change anything

I'm in London a week on Tuesday I think at Great Ormond Street for a conference, if anyone's around maybe we can meet for a drink after work?!?! Will check Tuesday and let you know, no worries if not convenient for you all but worth an ask  

Anyway have done 1950's 60's 70's 80's & 90's of the photo's just got the 00's left to do, hopefully can get it finished tonight!! And I hope too pix that she likes it! and th surprise party I've sorted with so far about 85 people attending! She'll either love it or hate it   

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Evening Girls

Just a quickie - really pleased you all had a great time yesterday - cant wait to see the pics

Anna - a new kitten - fabulous ! Definately do the towel thing - really works xx

Dont get me on the subject of cats as could be here all day but in absolute summary I had one that was stray years ago and moved in - anyhow she didnt tell me she was expecting 4 kittens at the time and being a soft touch - I ended up with 5 !! .......that was 11 years ago and we now _only_ have 3  - me and Gav work full time to keep them in the manner they are accustommed to etc etc 

Hope everyone enjoys the Sunday without the Monday blues hooray

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

hi Lucy-  When you off then to Turks?
Where you staying?
Are you going for the whole time?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Jersey


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Anne - hey called you Anna oops ! - hows it going ?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Didn't even notice Jersey  
Yep, fine ta love, just in a dilemma on :do we, don't we" get a ikkle kitten!
You ok?
x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Anne,

If AF behaves we'll be off 22nd June. We've decided today to stay in a relatively nice hotel as this will be our holiday for the year too, I can't remember the name but I'll dig it out. And yep, we're going to go for the whole time - just to get away from the stress of tx during work, my work don't know (and I don't want them to) so I end up having to tell fibs about where I am and I hate it.

Have you had any further thoughts? Do you think you might have another try with your own eggies?

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Anne hunny~! good luck with the kitten/cat's situation!

LadyV that's sounds like a comprehensive plan!  

Sx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Anne, Ally, Ali, Pixie, Missy, Almond - it was wonderful meeting you all   It really was a lovely day. Thanks Ali for arranging it. We should def do this again.

Nix - how are you doing hun? Once again I am soo sorry.  

Zuri - pleased you and your DH have made up  

Anne - kitten sounds fab! I wish we could have one (I'm allergic to cats    )

Lucy - how exciting! Good luck  

Steph - not long now! You must be so excited and nervous all at the same time  

LW - good luck!

Kate - good for you on the housework. I'm just pretending it doesn't exist  

Sam - how are you doing?

Purple - wow! you've finished all that scanning. I'm sure your mum will love it.

Well we got to the clinic ok - DH was quite nervous on the drive over. If he had his way we would have been there abotu an hour early  . Two of the embies had reverted back to day 3 growth but one had made it to blast and the other had made it to the morula stage (stage just before blast). They didn't seem hopeful about this second embie but the blast was top quality    I'm trying not to get too excited but no matter what happens I'm pleased we made it this far. Who would have thought a PR could get to blast - I was just hoping for an egg or two. So this is one step down and now just to get through a nine day wait  

We decided to spend some time in London afterwards. And guess what we had lunch at Ping Pong . I just love their flowering teas. We were there for lunch Ally otherwise we might have seen you and Ben  

Just finished watching the 'Dutchess' on DVD - I've been storing them up   It was really good. It did make me cry a little but I really enjoyed it.

Thanks everyone Beachy, Pix, Ally, Ali, Anne, Steph, Zuri, Missy, Miranda, Pixie, Tracey, Kate, Nix , Almond, AnnaofC, Lucy, Spuds, Purps and everyone (sorry if I missed anyone)  - thanks for all your support and listening to my panic.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Suzie- Good on you Mrs  
relax now


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Suzie you need to update your ticker hunny, and getting to blasts for a PR is amazing! now you just need to lead the way and have that lovely BFP in 9 days time! 

Hugs 

Sx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Anne

Thanks Purps - remember that you were the one that showed us the way, hopefully more of us will be following in your foot steps   Do you have nay plans for a next cycle or are you taking the time to just be?

love,
Suzie


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Suzie woohoo, congrats on being PUPO, that's great news managing to get to blast    rest up now and take it easy x

Evening to everyone else, around on and off just about to open another tub of ice cream....


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Purps I've just updated my profile  . Sorry I can't meet up on Tuesday. Hopefully there will be another opportunity.

Beachy - thanks. YOu read my mind I was about to dish up a second bowl of ice cream      and watch another movie.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats Suzie!! xx

Pizza was lovely and all fine on the western front


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya all 

Kate - ah would have been lovely to see you yesterday, next time definately

Zuri - glad all sorted I am sure second time round will be great xxx

Suzie - well done girl, you did so well yesterday coming along, you must have nerves of steel!!      for you!! 

Back from Ping Pong - it was great and yes Anne I devoured some pork puffs amongst loads of other stuff!!

Now off to eat green and blacks and snuggle with Ben xxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Have a lovely evening ally - snuggle seems like a great idea


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yayyyyy way to go suzie     best of british luck on ur 9day wait hun      Defo leave that housework to other half, cant belief my dh has had me laying the flooring in his can, and its the only "lay" i've had today as well   

Ally - enjoy that green and blacks - i have 3 walnut whips in the fridge     

Beachy hello sweetheart that ice cream sounds yummy hun  

Zuri -     glad peace has been declared    

Lucy -  holiday with tx sounds lovely hun, will be nice and warm when ur there so u can de-stress by the pool   

Anne - hi sweetie, u doin anything exciting 2moz?  

Purps - i agree hun, we defo need a date we can all agree on and take over a hotel somewhere  

Jersey - how's ur 2ww going sweetie?  

Had a lovely bath, we were gonna have enchilada's for tea but dh mentioned an indian takeaway, so have a guess which one won   

We are off to bewdley 2moz to see m-i-l and have a look around the range, i wanna get a nice silver picture frame for a drawing that was done of me and dh when we first got together.  Then we're all gonna go into town centre a theres a farmers market on so hopefully will be some nice homemade cakes to buy. WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME    Im bl00dy obsessed by food again   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on being PUPO, Suzie!  Both your embies sound brilliant - hope the 9 days goes quickly.  Lots of              fo ryou!

Our house feels empty with just two cats in it....    But I will confess four may be too many!  Problem is, we always get kitties in twos, so they don't get lonely.  Well, DH always intends we'll get one, but usually the rescue centre will say, "oh, well she has a sister and we'd like to house them together" or "lovely - it's just a shame her brother, her last littermate, will be so lonely without her...." and I turn round, give him the big eyes treatment and he   and says, "oh alright then..."

Feeling very tired this evening - a day out with the morris dancing side (although not dancing) and a day with friends round and doing the food and drink thing was just a bit too much.  Rest day tomorrow, because back to work on Tues...


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Annaofc - please hunny no swearing   the "w" word is banned as its a bank holiday  

I keep playing with my profile pic, i cant leave the bl00dy thing alone 2nite


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Just popping on to say hello and what a great time I had yesterday afternoon   You are all so lovely and it is so good to meet people in person. Wish I could have met more of you! It's strange as you have an idea in your head of what people will look like and be like and they are never quite the same in real life - and then you go back to chatting on the internet and you forget which person you are talking to, the real one or the one you'd imagined 

that made no sense did it!  

anyway congrats to Suzie, fabulous news and I have everything crossed for you  

Love to all
xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Kate - I've just seen 2 diff photos you are busy, both v nice tho!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Suzie* - congrats on being PUPO  - one blast and one morula is fab - hope so much this is your time and that the 2ww passes very quickly before your positive preg test!   

*Mira* - sorry you and the Robster also have the lurgy - sending you both cuddles  I have now had mine for over a week and really fed up with not being able to breathe or take much for it, and feel like baby is not getting enough oxygen  have consultant/scan on Tuesday so will ask about it then if not better.

*Lucy* - you are very welcome hon! 

Not sure who was asking about Juicy - her due date is tomorrow!  she has my mobile number to let us know so will post when I have news!  And whoever asked about me - my due date is 8th June.

Lots of love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening...
Hope you've all enjoyed the beautiful weather  

sorry I've been absent - been out in the evenings and on a sailing course all weekend.  I've skimmed through about 20 pages and just wanted to send my love to Nix    all the other girls have said it already but I'm so sorry you don't deserve this heartche.

Congrats to hazlenut, keep  
Fab news suzie finges crossed for you and annaofc.

Have to go and ice my cake for a bbq we're going to tomorrow.
Lots of love
xx


----------



## flower74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Wow this thing moves quickly.

Nix, I'm so sorry for your news. I have been there too and nothing anyone says will make it any easier, but the sun will shine again.

Suzie, Fingers crossed.

Hazelnut, thats fab news it gives me hope.

ladyv, a woman after my own heart I'm a planner too. Sounds good to me.


I have been for another scan today, only 1 follicle but looking good so going for EC at LFC on Tuesday. Fingers crossed, just let there be a little one for us.
I too am planning ahead so if anyone can suggest any protocols for our next IVF cycle (which of course we won't need) then that would be good. This was short protocol starting day 3 with certitide in the morning and 450 of menopur in the evening. 

Love to all.
xxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello girls  

Nix, hope you're ok hun, so sorry  

Suzie, congratulations PUPO lady!    Great news.

Lucy, the swelling has gone down now from the cetrotide shot although it's a little sore still. It's quite a massive injection after my little 1.5ml menopur shots last time. This one is 3mls and it looked like a bee sting for 24 hours! I did a bit of research yesterday and found quite a lot of research about this protocol has been done by a group in France and their results look more impressive than the American studies.

Glad to hear you all had a lovely time yesterday meeting in London. Sometimes I wish I wasn't so far away from everything being up in Yorkshire. I've been working flat out all weekend trying to get the house sorted ready for the builders. The extension work is starting whilst we are away in Turkey. Also, my PC has refused to boot up today and I can't access any files at the moment. Grrr.

Thanks to all the good luck messages from everyone. I am flying on Weds and am waiting for AF to arrive following the cetrotide shot which will determine if we start stims on Weds when we land or on Thurs.

Lightweight xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

glad that you had a nice meet up, pity I couldnt fly over to join you 

*Anne* I have 3 dogs, they aint babies but they definitely are good substitutes , think DH worries about how many animals that we will end up with if I dont get a baby soon, I would say go for it- I dont know much about cats but there seems to be people who can give you advice on the settling in phase so why not 

*Suzie* congratulations on being PUPO    thats amazing that you got to blasts,  

*Purple* I am glad that you have nearly done with the pictures, It is going to be such a lovely present I am very impressed  I managed to not have a drink, didnt drink at all in the previous 2 cycles but just feel like one this evening 

*Jersey* how are you feeling this evening?

*Ally* ping pong  do you play? I would never be able to hit the ball, I cant hit a tennis ball let alone one of those tiny things, maybe a few drinks would help 

*Slycett* Indian would win any day for me  since starting stimming I have been food obsessed too- its a nightmare 

*AnnaofC* I am not allowed anywhere near a rescue centre, i would come out with all of the animals I just couldnt bare to leave any behind and DH said he will divorce me if I get any more pets- I have pleaded so far for some chickens, a goat, tortoise, cats, mini pig and another dog- but no luck so far 

*Ali* are you around to chat on ** tonight?

Anyway better be off, think I can feel something going on in my stomach and am   that its something growing, but its probably just wind    just took my second stimming inject so    that SOMETHING is happening  

Pam


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Pam, I hope it's a nice bunch of follies expanding rather than a methane build up   When do you go for your first stim scan? Dare I ask.... have you had an offer on your house yet

Lightweight xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL slycett (is that Kate?) - I thought I'd properly cursed for a minute.... ooooohhh the w word!  

Lots of       for your juicy follie, flower.  

We specialise in taking the kitties from a rescue centre no-one else wants, or that won't be housed in singles.    Our two youngest were much older than the other kittens when we went to look, but because they went and hid whenever anyone visited, they were being left behind while their more confident kitten-mates found homes.  When we got them, they spent two weeks hiding behind the sofa, a week with cat flu, and then we spent two weeks subtly playing with them without spooking them or even looking at them, really!  We used to dangle something on a string over the sofa arm while we watched TV until we got a bite...  

Now they won't leave us alone, and are the most physically affectionate, demanding, playful little terrors.

Patience and love.  Patience and love...

*rubs temples*  Stop talking about cats... stop talking about cats....


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pam, well done you for not having a drink, even though you wanted one, I know a few of the ladies have induldged in Womb juice (red wine) during stims as apparently it improves blood flow to the womb! unfortunately I hate red wine! I think Ping pong is an eatery, but when i first read Ally's post I thought the same   

I'm with you on the rescue centre, I wont go near it, however so far have never needed to, the 2 animals I've had a dog and now a cat my mums collects as strays and then ends up convincing me to take them!  

Have finished the book now, just trying to get the discount they have on their site! keeps saying invalid code     Doing my head in now!!!

Steph, so exciting not long now for you , give juicy our love!

Hugs to everyone else!

Sx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Purple* what do you actually do with the pics now? does it make a photobook? are you e-mailing them somewhere?. My friend has this amazing photobook done of her wedding pics, now I am wondering if I can scan mine and have them made into a book? I resisted the wine- its stupid I hardly drink nowadays (cos always on or between treatment) so why do I suddenly decide I NEED a drink the week I cant have one  

Oh so ping pong isnt ping pong   I thought it was an odd thing to do but thought I had better not laugh about it if thats what she likes doing in the evenings   

*LW* Methane is building up even more today    it is follies but I am scared to hope that it might me and then be disappointed so am telling myself its wind   seems like I am having a windy week  . Scan is on thursday   I have already decided if this cycle fails at the end of next month broke or not I am going somewhere nice to relax on a beach. I hate beach hols and always go on hols packed with activity... but right now a week in the carribean seems like bliss . and no offers on the house  although I see from your ** status all is going well with your painting and decorating. The people who wanted ours for 3 weeks still have not got back to us.. so am guessing dont want it that much  maybe on thursday we will get double good news 

Morning everyone else, DH wants us to go to a boatshow now  dunno why we cant afford a boat but anyway its that or more study and I am sick to death of studying this week- so boats it is 

Have a lovely bank holiday- its the first one I havnt worked for years so I am 

Pam


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Pam, yes all sent to www.smilebook.co.uk to end up in a photobook, will let you know how it turns out then maybe you can try them, although there are lots of companies out there Smilebook had good reviews! 

I'm the same, tell me I can't do or have something, then it's all I want!! I'm 3 years old really not 36   

Enjoy your bank holiday, we never got cleaning done yesterday so that's the next few hours taken care of then hopefully out for dinner

Hugs and hello to all

Sx

/links


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a note form Nix to say she is lurking and keeping up with you all but just not up for chatting much at the moment - she's back in Paris now and sends her love
x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Zuri!

Nix hunny hugs sweetie thinking of ya!!

Sx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix- we're all here for you hun      xxx


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello all,
Just back from my EC. They found four eggs! I don't know whether they are mature or not but four is a record for me so I am pleased anyway. Now the awful wait until tomorrow to hear whether any fertilised. Will go and relax in the sun in a minute methinks.

I know self-medication is not advised or condoned on FF  but I self-prescribed some estrogen before AF and the start of stims. It's meant to also help dampen the level of FSH that may be raised in PRs before starting stimming (a bit like the Cetrotide that's been discussed recently). I think that and not down-regging might have helped as I had 4 follies on the right (2 big, 2 small) and 2 on the left (and the left did F all on my last cycle).

Fingers crossed and good luck to all stimmers and those on 2WW 

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

4 eggs is fantastic Dimsum... lots of    for the love lab tonight

I'm off to Madrid tonight for a couple of days, really don't want to go but at least it's a short trip.

LW - good luck honey and safe trip   

Hope you've all had a smashing bank holiday

LV x


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Afternoon all

firstly, Nix - I am so so sorry that all your efforts this time didn't work. You really tried everything with treatments, and we were all really rooting for this time to be your time. I hope you are being looked after by DH and letting yourself mourn for this difficult loss. Can't offer any words of comfort since I know how useless it is at times like this. But I am thinking of you. xx

flower - hoping this little follie is the golden one for you.

Miranda - hope you and the Bobster are recovering from flu. I seem to be failing to shake the last remnants of this cold still - so not doing very much with my bank holiday except reaching for another tub of icecream (only thing that helps the sore throat - and surely if it is strawberry flavour it counts as one of your five a day?).

Sobroody /Anna - hope the tonsilitis is getting better (see my advice to Miranda above about icecream and sore throats...) It is more miserable being under the weather when the sun is shining I reckon. I have had consultants very anti the whole IVIG issue as well - I understand that the 'evidence' isn't there in terms of double blind trials etc, but it will be decades before they get that kind of standard if half the 'experts' aren't even interested in researching it. I am happy to just be trying the steroids and aspirin for my next go, but I think you have to go with whatever you feel happy with.

Pam - hope you are growing lots of follies (and that methane is just a by-product of this!)       that this cycle is your one!!

Dimsum - 4 eggs is brilliant. Hope they get all jiggy in the lab tonight!    

Suzie - congratulations on both your little embies - a blast and a morula is brilliant news

Anne - amazed by all your Wii fit activity and healthy eating - I hope you broke that habit at the meet-up yesterday. I think a new little kitten sounds like a lovely idea. I don't have any pets because I live in a flat (no direct access to garden, on a busy bus route so don't think it would be fair), but if I ever move I will go to a pet friendly home next time....

Ali, Ally, Pixie, Almond, Suzie, Anne and Missy - one day I hope I will be able to come to a meet up - It would be good to see you all in 3D. I always seem to be too broke or planning going away or just back... and Edinburgh is a bit far to get places easily for lunch....

Hazlenut - Congratulations!! and a natural BFP too!! hope you are keeping well and it is inspiring to read this kind of news.

Steph - hope your cold is clearing up, and thanks for posting about Be lucky - another source of inspiration for oldies like me!

Lightweight, Karen and Lucy - hope this new protocol with early cetrotide brings better results for us PR girls. Will be fllowing with interest how you all do - Lightweight, hope you are getting all your packing done as it is only a couple of days till you are off!! Really hope this cycle will bring the long-awaited BFP.      

Zuri - hope today is going better with DP. I think the stress of treatment and IF can often mean that especially dates you are meant to 'look forward to' become more stressful or difficult. Sending  .

Jersey - hope 2ww isn't ending you totally  . all best wishes!  

Planet janet - I also agree that you need to find a clinic who will do a cycle you stand a chance of responding to - and I am a fan of getting more opinions, so you can go back better informed.

Pixie, LittleJ, Jo Macmillan, Purps, Popsi, Tracey (hope hols are fun), Donkey, Laura B and everyone else - hope you are all well and enjoying the Bank Holiday!
love and best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi all
Dont you just love grim bank hols, an excuse to do not a thing and climb into bed at 4pm!  Busy few days gardening, cleaning house (having friend over for dinner) and making dinner, plus bbq at the neighbours. 

Have been feeling really tired on the stimms, menopur. Is this a common thing? Injecting not a problem, bruising nicely. Scan on Thurs.

Delighted all of you guys met up. I am sure it makes a big difference meeting virtual friends.

dear Nix, so sorry that things didnt work out this time. I have you are getting lots of TLC.

AnnaofCumberland - hope you are doing ok? Your otd tomorrow?
Hazelnut - Congratulations! You have been so sensitive about it too.

Suzie W -  I am delighted for you! What good news!

Pamls- Great, cycle buddy! I am at Lister too! We are bound to be crossing paths at some point at the clinic! Hope you managed ok with all those vials in the loo. It took me half an hour to mix/inject!I too feel stuff 'going on', the odd ache. 

Zuri, sorry you guys ending up rowing on your anniversary nite out, maybe its all the stresses of IF. (my wedding anniversary was Thursday, we stayed in and I helped DH with his deadlines....)

Planetjanet- I dont have mcuh exp of IVF, my 1st time, but I am sure you will pick up some good tips here. It does seem that some experimentation works, people respond differently to different drugs and protocols.

Anne - great you are getting a kitten!

Lucy, good news about the airmiles and it sounds like your ttc plan is very thorough. Fingers crossed.

Kate, Purps, Almond Odette,  WW, Sarah, Ali, Ally, popsi, tracymohair,  Steph, missy, miranda, malini, Pix,LW, laura b, and evryone else
MAG


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for asking, Mag, but no, it's Friday.    So four more sleeps to go...  Physically I feel fine - bloating and aches have gone, and my energy is coming back.  But feeling physically fine is making me feel emotionally fraught - I feel like there ought to be more happening, some how, so my PMA is slipping a bit.  

Back to *cough*w-o-r-k*cough* tomorrow, so that should take my mind off it. 

I was tired through stims, too, don't worry - and good luck!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hiya girls 

Mags when is your next scan?

Anna - don't fret chicken, it's perfectly normal not to have any signs. Will you be good and wait until Friday or will there be some pee stick action before then?

I'm at the airport and my flight's delayed. Bah!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I stopped using pee sticks years ago...    Always felt overwhelmingly stupid when I got my hopes up, got a negative, and a/f turned up the next day.  I resolved never to test unless I was at least two weeks late, and I never have been since.  I think my last pee stick was in... um.... 2005?

Don't own one, won't buy one, won't use one.  

If, however, we get a BFP on bloods, I'll be buying a pee stick and using it, just so that I can have that experience of a positive, which I never have before!  

Sorry your flight's delayed!  Hope there's something to distract you....  and thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

I seem to be distracted by a chocolate brownie at the moment!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

God Bless Cake *she says fervently*


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening All,

*Purple* I will have to have a look at that web site maybe I could get my wedding pics done

*Nix*       

*Dimsum* hope those eggies get lots of action in the lab of love tonight and that you have some good news tommorow 

*Elinor* not felt anything today so am back to worrying that nothing is happening  so hope that you are right and there are follies quietly growing 

*Mag* havnt felt much today unless I think about it hard then I can feel something but think that is probably psychological . We went back to my BIL after the meal and I did my mixing there. I am so scared of not getting to EC again ooo I so hope something is happening   how are you feeling about things, I cant see your signature so cant see about your last cycle?

*AnnaofC* Good luck, not long to go  

*Lucy* chocolate brownie is definitely a big distraction, hope you get your flight soon 

Well I went in a few million dollar boats, but didnt have a million dollars so we didnt buy one   then went for a nice walk on the sand dunes with DH and the dogs and just came home and made tea for my SS and SD- gonna go and have a bath now, hope everyone has had a lovely bank holiday

Pam


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

dimsum - fab news, hope things go well tonight


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Been lurking but can't keep up with you ladies!!  Just getting my head into gear for starting IVF again and trying to eat loads of protein (am so stuffed with meat!)  

Am going to have a tough few weeks tho I think as the guy who sits next to me told me Fri that his wife is "2 weeks pg" (MEN!!!) I corrected him and congratulated him and put on my bestest brave face then he told me he was "f'ing furious as it messes up all their plans"     He never swears so I know he is miffed. He said "don't get me wrong I know someone people try for ages".....OMG he has no idea! Yeah almost 4 bloody years!!!!! I think I switched off that emotion for a while (about 2 months!)but it seems to be at the fore front of my mind again now.....I think I have already got on the roller coaster without even realising (and had a night sweat the other night and not even on the drugs yet!!! What's that about??)

Sorry I think I have end of bank holiday blues. Sorry no personals but Nix -   and hope all of you who met up had a lovely day. 

Spoony x


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovelies!

Dimsum, fabulous news, lots and lots of luck for tonight and the call tomorrow        

Lucy, hope you've not got too much longer to wait or even better, you're en-route.

Nix  

Spoony, what an idiot he is  

Pam, it must be the follies expanding, you'd have released the air pressure surely by now with your injections  

I'm having a bit a of a stressful weekend. My computer hard drive failed yesterday and not even the start up disks or re-installation disks will recover it. Everything is backed up but it's a pain in the   and I can't order anything in time before I fly out to Turkey. 

I'm also a bit frustrated that my mobile is nowhere to be seen. I haven't seen it since Saturday. We've turned the house upside down and it's nowhere. I think Bella the cheeky doglet may have buried it in the orchard. She's trying to be really helpful at the moment   And that wasn't backed up so now I have no phone numbers.   The good thing is that my contract was up for renewal this month and I already have my PAC code so I went out and bought an iphone today. So anyone who wants to stay in touch when I am away, please can you PM me your mobile number so I can get a temp phonebook together before I go. I can't port over my old number until I get back from Turkey so I'm on a new number for the time being.

And the other thing is the AF has arrived today brought on by the cetrotide shot so I'm a little concerned that stims will start on CD3 and not CD2 as I had wanted. Not a massive ordeal as the research papers state CD2 or 3 but would have liked to have got going on CD2. 

I've started packing, can anyone add any hints about what to take with me to Turkey? I've checked that our apartment has a kettle for the hot H2O bottle and I've bought lots of chocolate for the staff for bribes... 

Love, a rather stressed Lightweight xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, can't stop on long as DH birthday and look, everyone gets a day off too!

Nix - I am so sorry   

Disum, congrats on your four eggs -   they all fertilize   

Lucy - chocolate brownies, you naughty girl, still I was 'off' my diet last night and gorged a massive bag of big buttons and two mars bars I was craving choc so bad. Still I paid for it today, the boys and DH tucked into a massive pub lunch whilst I nursed a diet coke ( and yes I know I shouldn't have that either but still) having already had my boring diet food before we went out - boo hiss - but need to lose as many as pounds as I can before I go for treatment in June. ( now I have extra weeks and I think that was my down fall yesterday knowing I have more time to get the weight off!)

Hope your trip to Madrid goes well and goes quickly for you.

Anna - good luck for your BFP    when is official test day? sorry I haven't read back enough I know. Know what you mean about the tests but my probelm is I now wait until 17DPO, do a test and get a positive but as it is faint I know yet once again it's not going anywhere and sure enough AF greets me shortly after that. I had given them up like you but had to test last month because of going on the pill for downregging.

Spoony   that bloke!

Good luck Pam and Mags with your treatment.

Stopped the pill on Friday and no AF but not overly suprised as it did take 6 days last time but am hoping that it will come tomorrow so that I can have a CD2 scan without having to take a day off work (Thurs/Fri) I have decided to do a CD2 scan for experimental purposes if I can get one at short notice to see what my AFC is when suppressed by the pill (now) and next CD2 after being suppressed by the mega cetrotide.

LW - Didn't take long for your AF to arrive then on the cetrotide. I know you did want to start on CD2 but it is definately fine to start on CD3, the hospital in Turkey I went to last time wants you to start on CD3. Otherwise could you not try to get a scan done tomorrow? I am going to try the birth company in Harley Street or fertility clinic at John Radcliffe, Oxford, don't know how close that is for you either of those?

Hi everyone else

love Karen xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Dimsum* - great news re 4 eggs!  - lots of luck for 100% fertilisation overnight!   

*Anna* - I know how hard it is but try not to worry about lack of symptoms  - my last cycle was the first in which I had no symptoms whatsoever, right up until the night before testing when I got some AF pains - and that was the one that worked for me! Lots of    to you - stay positive! 

Lots of love to all xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Saw this on another thread and thought I'd post it here:  

_A beautiful poem

There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.

I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books but because I have struggled and toiled for this child. I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed. I have endured and planned over and over again.

Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams. I will notice everything about my child. I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.

I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.

I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see. Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love. I will be a better mother for all that I have endured.

I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbour, friend and sister because I have known pain. I know disillusionment as my own body has betrayed me. I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall. I have prevailed. I have succeeded. I have won.

So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs. I listen. And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immense power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes. I have learned to appreciate life.

Yes I will be a wonderful mother._


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Evening all

Spoony - sorry you have to be in unhelpful work environment. I hope your next cycle will see you joining Mr unfeeling's wife, although I am sure you will be much more tactful about it all. Hope you can zone out if he is waffling on at work - and hope your protein plans are helping you feel in top condition and fully prepared.

Lucy - don't worry, chocolate brownies are made from chocolate and cocoa; cocoa (and chocolate) come from cocoa beans, beans count as one of your five a day so chocolate brownie is almost like eating lentil loaf . Except it tastes nice....Hope your trip is fine.

Karen - hope your CD2 scans all show that this next cycle will be the one - or at least gives you a decent afc (though I have managed to produce follies and have eggs for EC when they haven't been able to find at least one ovary). Will be keeping fingers crossed for you onthis new cycle.

Lightweight - sorry I can't advise on packing for Turkey, but really hope you have a chilled time and that despite technical hitches with communications everything else goes fantastically. Will be keeping fingers crossed for you     

Anna of C - I am a bit like you on the pee sticks front. I never thought of using them the first time, until after the hospital told me my results were not going up fast enough and it would all end soon... it did, but not for a couple more weeks and after they said it might work. Anyhow, by the time I thought of using them I had already been told such negative stuff that now even though part of me wants to test early part of me has only bad associations with testing in the past... I will be thinking and      for you till your official test date on Friday... Will keep fingers crossed (except when i am typing - I am useless enough without making it even more difficult for myself. I have tried and irjidrjkiskk kije thisa wwen O hjafe dinsges croissske).

Pam - glad boat show was fun. Though walking on sand dues with loved one sounds like best part of the day to me. 

Mag - good to know you have been busy. I have been slobbing about all weekend and NOT doing gardening, NOT doing tidying, NOT sorting out anything.... You have been doing my share of all the Bank Holiday activity!  

Donkey - Hi there!  

Steph - just seen your post - thanks for the poetry. It's lovely to read things like this.

Everyone else - hoping you are ready for the four day week (trying not to mention the four letter word beginning with W) and thinking happy and positive thoughts about new treatment plans and cycles.
All best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kazzie and Lightweight *- lots of    for your tx in Turkey - hoping so much it will work this time for both of you   

re packing, the only thing I can think of off the top of my head is Brazil nuts if you like to eat those during treatment - they are impossible to find in Istanbul!  or you could take Selenium tablets with you (the stuff that's in Brazil nuts) 

Oh, and make sure you tell your bank before you go that you will be going to Turkey, or they may block your ATM card 

*Elinor* - hi!


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Annaofcumberland: Glad you are doing ok on your 2ww. Must be hard. Good luck for your OTD! Will be sending you lots of positive vibes.  

Lucy - Hope you are not still stuck at the airport. me, 2nd scan Thurs 6 May, day 6 of stimms.

Pamls: This is my first cycle so its a world of confusion/not knowing. But a certain amount of ignorance is no bad thing. I guess my scan Thurs will throw some light. The nasal spray Synaral, bit anxious that the bottle still seems pretty full and wondering if I am getting the right dose (bu ti am sure thats part of the anxieties of it all).

Spoony: sorry to hear about your colleagues bfp. Lets hope he doesnt go on about it.

LW: sounds like you have had a technological meltdown! Great you managed to get a iphone, should be dead handy for surfing while you are away. Top tips: I always find tea a bit yuk when I go away and Turkey was no different....Lots of positive vibes coming your way for a successful trip to Turkey!  

Steph: Your birth day is so so close! You must be very excited sweetie!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Steph - oh so true sweetheart! It has bought quite a few    to my eyes but oh so true.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ladies
Just a real quickie asking for your knowledge on diet during stimms.
eat brazil nuts: yes
eat more protein: yes
Drink 2+litres of water daily: yes
Generally eat well balanced diet: yes

Any other tips?
x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Buy shares in clearblue


----------



## Quest (Apr 30, 2009)

Mag,
Just 'lurking' and saw your post. Have you considered whey protein drinks during stimms? I took them last cycle and had a good response (for me!!). I would check with clinic first but mine was fine with it....had one a day.
Hope you don't mind me popping in your thread......
Good Luck
Quest  x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Kazzie, OTD's Friday.    I have to be up at 4.30am to get to the clinic on time!  Argh!

LOL Elinor @ typing with your fingers crossed!

Good luck LW with your trip and treatment!

Thanks for the encouragement, Stephjoy.    I am cyber-rubbing your bump for luck...  

You know what, Mag?  It's not as hard as I expected.  I've not been crying my eyes out, or anxious and panicky, or feeling truly awful (apart from last night's sick headache which we will draw a veil over).  It could honestly be a lot worse.

Nix -


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Steph thanks for the poem hunny! I read it out to DH and when I told him you'd posted it he asked when you were due, he couldn't believe how quickly your pregnancy has progressed! He wishes you and DH all the best!

Hugs to everyone else

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I just can't keep up with this and work!!!

Nix - I am so very sorry and I hope you are doing ok.

Steph - lovely poem; I can't believe how fast your pregnancy has gone by either.

Spoony - sorry about the insensitive work colleague. It always amazes me how men still get angry over pregnancy - even if it is unplanned the guy still had sex aware that it could happen!  Anyway, I do hope you'll be joining his wife soon.

AnnaofC - I am sure you are nervous about Friday.  My sister didn't POAS either - she just had the blood test at the clinic too.

Glad the meetups went well. Much love to everyone else.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ how are you doing?

Been thinking of you last few days

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all  

Steph- That poem is beautiful  

Hi purps  

Hi LJ


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Anne 

How are you doing sweetie?

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm okish love, you?
xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Not bad actually hun, just booked acu session for tonight

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

When do you start next TX Purps?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm due my AF anytime from now, but I know it can be late after neg cycle but will have this AF then start pill on next AF so probably early June for pill which I'll take for 23 ish days then have scan and hopefully start injections few days later

Raef said I could go on this AF but have work commitments beginning of june I can't get out of and I want my body to have a rest

hugs to you hunny!!!

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Anne!  Glad you are doing ok.  I know there will be ups and downs! Also, remember Hazelnut's recent news and keep going naturally! 

Purple - I think you are right to give your body (and mind) a bit of a break.

I am doing fine.  Work is a bit manic this week but then I have next week off, thank goodness!  DP is off this week as well and I am sure he is still in bed!


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Anna, good luck for Friday then, when will you get the result?

Steph, forgot to say this about that poem, having had terrible difficulties getting and staying pregnant with all the miscarriages before mine it's true, you truly do appreciate your children in a way that you probably wouldn't of if you hadn't had this pain. thanks for posting that.  

Hi Nix, Anne, Purps and LJ.

Anne I have thought if you did decide to try one more IVF with own eggs, if this new protocol helps us, why not consider it as I think you had six follicles to begin with, didn't you, just a thought, tell me to mind my own if you like!

Purps - good luck for forthcoming treatment


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Karen- Not at all, it is a good idea but I am terrified about egg quality / no fertilisation again.
Think I stil need time
I really hope this works for you all
xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Masses of     for Sam who has her first follie scan this morning  

Masses of     for Missy who also has a scan today  

Masses of     to everyone else  

p.s Anne - send us the piccies from Saturday will ya   Hope you are okay little one


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG - good luck to Sam and Missy; thanks so much for reminding us Ally!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sh!t- forgot it was Tuesday!!!!
yes, lots of luck to Missy & Sam too  

Ally- I will hun, I will have to get Jas to download em later this avo
you ok hun?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Purps: I agree on you re wanting to give your body some rest hon. June isn't too long to wait anyway. 

Anne: How was your weekend? Did you get the decking sorted? Mike has done one of our decking's this weekend and wouldn't stop moaning how hard he worked all weekend!  Men!! 

Missy: Hope your scan goes well today.  I'm thinking of you. 

Sam: Same to you -  

LW & Kazzie: I'm planning on flying to Turkey on 15th May if AF behaves and arrives on the day it's supposed to arrive. It's so frustrating cos I want to go ahead and book my flight but don't want to do it until AF shows itself! 

Mir: I dream every [email protected]@dy night and wake up knackered  so it's not really something you should get jealous about.  Sorry you & Bobster have been poorly  - hope you are on the mend now. 

Anna: Good luck for Friday.  We are all rooting for you.

Nix: Are you OK chick? You are still making us smile with your posts.  

Suzie:  

Mag: Good luck with stimming.

Elinor: I was wondering where you were. Hope all is OK. 

Ally:  



LittleJenny said:


> I just can't keep up with this and work!!!


Tell me about it! 

Update from me - I finished taking my Estrogen tablets on Sunday so AF should arrive by Saturday. I am planning on flying to Istanbul on Friday the 15th   It's all happening again and I'm absolutely pooing myself. What if I don't respond at all?  

Hugs & kisses to everyone

pix xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - yep I am okay, the weekend wasn't as good as Saturday really, don't know why, just feeling lacklustre   wondering if my AF is going to turn up again CD34 now and I always run out of PMA at this point. How's about you?

Pix - OMG 15th - oh please let my laptop work in Washington!!! I need to stay in touch xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- You WILL respond lovely  
jason didn't manage to actually paint the deckign - he did strip it all but it rained so much he couldn't paint  

Ally- Sorry you're feeling a bit   . I had the most weird AF this time- hardly anything at all. And what was there TMI ALERT... was black. WFT?
Must be after last TX I guess


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sam Missy good luck for your scans ladies!

Pix wow that has come around soon!!! Fingers crossed    this is your time!

Ally when do you go to Washington hunny?

LJ Anne Kazzie hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Alls we will be away at the same   ? I’m feeling very nervous but also very excited for you. Hope all goes well honey.   

Anne: Thanks 'little one' (love this!)   

Purps: Thanks hon  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am excited for you both, FFS, you deserve this so much


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pix - honey I am sure you will respond darling - we just have to keep   about that   I feel nervous/ excited for us both too!!  

Purps - I am off on 16th May - like Pix I am totally sh!tting myself now, have no idea what i have let myself in for really, only thing I do know is that it is not intended to restore my fertility, it really is just to try and get a final diagnosis that I trust. Well done you for giving your body a break, I feel a fab cycle coming!!  

Anne - thanks honey


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pix and Ally,

Healthy amounts of nerves is normal ladies, lets just all hope that you come back to uk happy chickies!!

Love and hugs

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ally and Pix wishing you sooo much luck with your trips abroad, Pix for your cycle and Ally for getting some answers xx

Missy and Sam good luck for your scans today

Hi Purps great idea re the break, I am enjoying my break sooooooooo much infact soooooo much tht I don;t really fancy the idea of starting treatment again 

Anne xxx

Listen to this girls, I am on a forum for ex pats in Switzerland and someone has just posted and asked for advice on fertility treatment over here, various responses but one insensitive ***** has just replied with this cracker!

_My advice would be to get a tummy bug, recover, go out, get drunk and have a naughty night or seven with your hubby. Smoke, drink, party like mad, wipeout on your snowboard hundreds of times and soon enough you will have a lovely baby courtesy of antibiotics eradicating the effects of the pill.

Worked for me anyway

(all advice above is followed at the risk of the parents-to-be and in no way can the poster be held responsible)

On a more serious note, I would give the Frauenspital in Basel a call as I noticed last week that they were running information sessions on fertility and advice clinics. I didn't pay much attention to dates but it's a good starting point.

Wishing you all the luck in the world XXX_

I replied with my usual restraint!

and got this reply
_
I'm sure there are and I feel so sorry for people that struggle to conceive. Mind you there is a major plus for planning it which is you don't walk around feeling guilty for being drunk and smoking whilst pregnant. _

grrr some people!! had to share - its really riled me but i can't say much as i know lots of people in person on this forum and don't really want them to know about my IF!


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Good luck Sam and Missy on your scans today   

Pix, good luck with your cycle, and yes you will respond but you are bound to feel nervous about it   I know I am! Don't know if you caught up with the news that I won't be out there at the same time as you, as had to come off pill and have a natural cycle to do this new protocol with mega dose of cetrotide that Malini posted about and after some more research, myself, LW and Lucy are going to try. I was saying to LW this am that I feel a bit sad about not going in the next couple of weeks as originally planned but would kick myself if I developed those runaway follicles again and could of possibly prevented it by waiting one more cycle to do it.

Ally - good luck for you too in Washington, sounds like a great plan, hope you get your answers.

Zuri   that stupid poster grrrr!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Karen - sorry you are having to wait but as you say better to wait and try this very interesting protocol, very frustrating though I know, you are doing well!  

Zuri - That bloody woman


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I think you will find Washington very empowering.  I am not saying it will be a "magic pill" for you but you will get the chance to talk to real experts who accept they do not have all the answers and who will, accordingly, not write your fertility off.  I know it is scary but I honestly think it will be a really good thing for you and that you'll come back feeling hopeful. 

Pixie - my sweet, you WILL respond!  OK, you may not get a bumper crop but you responded before and the chances are that you will again.  You may even do better than before.  All you need is that one good egg!!  

Anne - I hope you are ok; you really have been through it with tx recently so I hope you are spoiling yourself a bit. 

Zuri - some people are just unbelievable when it comes to insensitivity about IF.  The trouble is that those suffering are often too vulnerable to point out the insensitivity - it's too painful for them to stand up for themselves.  Plus, as you point out, it is a ahighly personal issue.  Hope you are doing well.

Kazzie - I also think you are doing really well in difficult circumstances. I know you are doing the right thing. 

Purple - hi there


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Quest and welcome  - just FYI watch out for those protein shakes as they often contain soya which I believe can have negative effects on fertility.  And what the hell were you doing up at 5am? I thought I was the resident insomniac! 

Mag - you'd need around 60g of protein a day if I recall Auntie Zita's advice correctly.  If you can bring yourself to do a litre of milk a day on top of your water, that will be a great help but also cheese, oily fish, white meat and even those nasty brazil nuts can help. If your diet is well balanced anyway then you should be fine chick. Good luck    

Hey Sausage How you doin?  How are Blob and Blobbier today? 

Steph - that's beautiful honey thank you for posting it  

Anne - hey midget! Wotcha doin for your burfday tomorrow girlie?  

Good luck Sam and Missy 

Hi Mira - hope you and the Bobster are ok

Malini - gorgeous girl I got your pm and will reply in due course, hope you're ok   

Ally and Purps - hope the beeyatch turns up soon. I've got enough for all of us at the mo  

Hiya Kazzie, LJ and everyone else, sorry not mentioned you all personally but hope you're all well.

I'm ok so far, just want this AF from hell to [email protected] off so I can try to stop thinking about what happened last week. Throwing myself into the search for a job to take my mind of things and stop DH panicking about money because he is doing my [email protected] head in frankly. He came home last night and looked at the poached haddock and veg I put in front of him and started blathering about how he'll just eat spuds every night so we can save money. FFS!  The fish cost about 2 quid, it's hardly haute bloody cuisine is it!  All this cos the IVF went on the CC so we're in debt for the first time in 10 years (oddly he didn't seem too concerned about the car loan when we took it out and obviously we have a mortgage) but 6K worth of IVF (Ok 5.5K IVF and the rest was pregnancy tests, baggy tops and tracksuit bottoms to fit over my expanding belly ) is enough to have him start calling in the recievers.

Anyway I sent off an appy late last night to the Frenc branch of a UK bank and got a call back this morning   (albeit asking how come I'd sent my CV twice instead of 1 copy of the cv + a covering letter  but encouraging nonetheless) 

Dad's just offered to pay for anuvver round of IVF no idea where the hell he thinks he'd get the money for that but if he thinks I'm going to let them cash in any savings for this, he's got another think coming. I appreciate the offer but no way am I going to let my parents bankrupt themselves for this.

Anyway that's enough beeyatching from me, gonna go off and get some lunch and then push on with making up some bullsh1t to put into this covering letter! Oh and go and sign up with the gym too.

Have a good day all!
xxx

Jesus Zuri, just saw your post. I'm in the mood for a row - once I've got these apps out the way send me the link and I'll bury her! Stupid cow!   

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey Nix  
Bless your dad  
have been wondereing how you are hun. It's all such a load of b ollocking sh!t at times isn't it    
Not got anything planned tomorrow, oh well, work I guess, could do with a day off, will see if I can


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

LJ - thanks hon - I really hope you are right, I feel so anxious and worried about everything at the mo!  

Oh yes by the way, Hannah asked if she could have her AMH repeated off the pill as she was worried that it may affect the reading and Dr T at the Lister said he had consulted ALL the team and no one thought it would be any different at all......really hope it is


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I have not got time to post links right now but I have seen in loads of places that the pill DOES impact AMH.  Many places will not test someone who is on the pill.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies

Sorry its been a while...

*Nix* - xxxxxx so pleased to hear from you xxxxxxxx - blinkin DH's hey - mine is lovely but equally didnt bat an eyelid at v expensive car purchase - you want to see his face when I suggest we may have to trade it in ho ho ho 

*Zuri* please set Nix onto that stupid Witch on the forum - some people - blimey give the witch a brain and she'd be dangerous !

*Flower* - sending loads of  for that golden egg x

*Suzie* - many congrats on being PUPO - we test about the same time - sending you loads of  

*Kate* - helloo - thanks for msg - 2ww is grim but getting there x

*Lightweight* - all the best love for Turkey - defo take some decaf typhoo bags 

*Pixe* - sending you loads of  for Washington x

*Ali* - seriously - play mama mia very loudly and its impossible to feel low for at least 3 mins  sending you loads of 

*Dim Sum * - wicked - 4 eggs !!! sending loads of Barry your way 

*Pam* - best of Luck with the stimming and scans - really rooting for you xx - ps v jealous of your dune walk xx

*Anna* sending a million  to you - blobby and blobbier - all the v best for Friday - youve nearly done it xxxxxx

*Sam n Missy* - good luck with your scans xx

*Mag* - re protein - I think its 65g but apparently if you go over its not a problem - yeah right - I felt like I was a ball of explosive protein by the time I'd finished and Im a veggie so was difficult - took some whey powder which you can get from the nutri centre on tinternet - also took zita's pills once a day - some veggie fish oil tablets - magnesium something and another one - will dig them out and post - plenty of nuts and seeds - litre of milk etc - loads of eggs (even though cant stand them unless they are in cake !! ) - Dont worry about the sniffer - mine still seems full and Ive finished with it - Good Luck xxxxx

*Babyspoons* just checking my notes but all I have is "knob bloke from work" - which kinda sums it up 

*Elinor* all the best to you in lovely Edinburgh - my mum and bruv live about half an hour from you in sunny EFife - will give you a shout next time Im up there x

*Stephjoy* - thank you for the poem - really made me cry but what a perfect description - I know we will all get there one way or another and when we do - our children are going to be so special - precious gifts indeed - and of course we are all going to be perfect mothers - with a small p mind as Id like to see us all getting together for the odd shandy and my halo has tendancy to slip   xxx

*Anne* - definately get yourself that kitten - sending you loads of 

My 2ww is almost a 1ww - blimey - feeling positive today with sore boobs (which Im really proud of  - peeing and tired a lot so hoping things are good - but equally like we've all said signs or no signs can leed to a BFP or a BFN but I'm ignoring the latter today for a change and thinking 'stuff it' - extended my leave so not back to work for another week and pampering me and the cats who are 'bed resting' and taking it easy out of sympathy of course xxxx I have decided I truly am pregnant until proven otherwise - playing my Zita West and mama mia intermittedly - thankfully on my ipod so not been sectionned by the neighbours yet 

Sending everyone loads of    and    wherever you are

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Spuds - sounding good on the symptoms front!!   

Nix - sorry don't know how I missed your post. You are sounding so amazing, I am sure you feel like **** but you are doing a really good job of staying upbeat!! That can only be a good thing.   

LJ - Mmm yes I thought you would like that info, god they are so full of sh!t! Or at least I hope they are for once!!


----------



## flower74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks spuds.

Just got back from EC and unfortunately there was no egg.
I am absolutely gutted, I know that was likely but its still really hard to come to terms with. My FSH has been between 19 and 35 in the last year so was lucky to get this far.

I'm not sure where we go from here, got lots of thinking to do. I don't want to waste any more time or emotional effort, its sooo hard.

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Flower Hunny so sorry to hear your news!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Flower honey - my heart goes out to you it really really does. I can only imagine how you are feeling right now. Yes time to think and rest is what you need right now. We are here when you need us.      A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Flower- Oh no hun, what a horrible thing to happen to you. You need time and  a bit of pampering hunny. Take care


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

So sorry flower   
xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Flower I too am very sorry to hear your news hon.    Please don’t lose hope. There is always the ttc naturally option. 

Is it me or did we have more success here with ttc naturally lately? I can’t remember the last time someone had BFP after an IVF cycle?  


xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Flower oh hunny im so sorry   

Good luck to missy and sam today  

Hello everyone feeling crap so not posting much    to you all


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pix you may be right! not only this thread either, very few success's on the lister thread too, and considering their stats that's surprising!!

Kate   

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Flower - I am so sad for you. I know lots of ladies here have been through just the same thing and know how you feel. It truly is gutting.

Ally - I can understand Washington is scary but I honestly think it will be great. You will come back knowing so much!! With AMH and the pill I think they just don't know and I am almost certain I saw some research which said it did impact it and it would make sense because the pill shuts down your system. Also see the attached links which offer the AMH test but state that you can't be on the pill when you are tested.

http://www.repromed.com.au/auckland/Repromed_AMH_Information_Sheet_10.10.08.pdf

http://www.vitatest.co.uk/about/vitaplus

Jerseyspuds - all those signs sound positive. Really  for you.

Kate - sorry you are feeling low. 

Pix - The last IVF success I remember here was Sonia with her twins. Maybe it means we'll be on a roll soon (hope so!) but it is a reminder to those who can to keep going naturally!!!

/links


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Katy whassup hon 

Hi Spuds  

Hey Pix - you could be onto something there mate!  What's going on? Eh?!

Hey Ally don't worry about it, I must have missed a millyun people of my last post so I hope noone holds it against me!   I am upbeat because I'm refusing to think about it too much, cos if I do it just gets overwhelming.  I hope it's not going to come back and bite me on the  later but so far so good 

xxx
Whoops hi LJ!  
xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

That was a lovely poem.  Although I had to read it very fast and not think about it too much, or I'd cry! I had an awful night, horrible headache and nausea, which continued through the morning. This pm's acupuncture seems to have knocked it on the head though, if you'll excuse the pun... 

I'll get the result after 4pm, Kazzie. I'm fretting a bit, because I'm not sure if I'm supposed to have more meds if it's a BFP. I know it's a silly thing to worry about, but I just CAN'T make the journey from Cumbria to Leeds twice in as many days - first for the blood test, and second to collect meds. I think I'll call them tomorrow and try and work out their procedure.

Anne, it's VERY early days yet. You're a wise woman to know you need more time. 

Thanks for all the good wishes, everyone, and for making this newbie welcome. *sniff*

Pix, I once heard this great woman speak as a motivational speaker. She said women have a habit of assuming the worst, and of insisting on being RIGHT about being WRONG. You know - "Oh, I KNEW it wasn't going to work...." or "Ha! I KNEW something was wrong...." She was talking in relation to publishing - so often, your editor doesn't return your e-mail, and before long you're saying to yourself, "Oh God, they're going to drop me, they don't want my books anymore, I suck!" The only FACT in the situation is that you haven't received an e-mail from your editor. All the rest is FICTION.

*So, in other words, (and this is for everyone) if we're going to MAKE STUFF UP, why don't we make up GOOD stuff?*

I'm endeavouring to make up good stuff and imagine, in the absence of any other evidence, that this IVF has worked. 

  Ally. 

Wow, Zuri, it's good to know I should be greateful for having infertility....  Mad cow... 

Major hugs, Nix.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix i feel sad and i dont know why  Given up i think, dunno s'hard to describe, feel like i could do with a really long sleep somewhere snug and warm.  Feeling very anti social at the mo


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

kate, sweetie, I know how you feel. Up one day,  off and sad and feel like theres no hope the next.
  

Hi Annaof C


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - yep hun.  Cant even get sodding blood tests on the nhs to find out what blood group and rh we are so we can at least get on waiting list for donor cycle.  Having to pay private and costing 40 quid each.  Booked them for thursday afternoon.  We are off to edinburgh on friday so hopefully that will perk me up a bit


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Really sorry Flower   

Hugs Kate for feeling low     I am feeling like that today, up and down days xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Robbin [email protected] eh  
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Zuri im fed up   Even removed my ticker as dont see the bl00dy point, but just realised that even though it counted the days of the cycle it always said at the top 19days till testing.  Perhaps it was trying to tell me something    Not been sleeping well lately and af pains killing me, think this af is gonna be a right old beaatch

Anne - yep hun, they will probably also be charging me for the air that i breathe while im in there.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Kate its just rubbish ain't it - so sorry you are so down, hope you pick up soon, just keep having hope with the TTC au natural - you never know - but i know its hard not to lose heart - I stupidly had my hopes built up this cycle and was disappointed when AF turned up - and I only have one mangled tube! maybe I am expecting miracles to happen or something!  xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kate: Came and give us a big   honey. I wish I could give you a real one of these right now, not sure how much it would help but you know... we are all here for you.

BTW What?! No fricking blood tests on NHS? That's rubbish! I get mine done at GP's every month. I hate the way they have different criterias for each area! What is that all about? Eerrr it's still the same country and we all pay our taxes not that I pay my tax and you don't!   

Zuri:   

AnnaofC : I know what you mean hon. I will start making up a good story from now on - promise!  

LJ: Talking of Sonia, I hope she is OK. 

Nix: I hope you don't think I am being insensitive when I say this and I know this is an obvious option but would you not consider finding a surrogate mother? Do you have any sisters/cousins? My sis had suggested this to me before she knew what was really wrong with me. Just a thought !  

Pix xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

slycett said:


> Anne - yep hun. Cant even get sodding blood tests on the nhs to find out what blood group and rh we are so we can at least get on waiting list for donor cycle. Having to pay private and costing 40 quid each. Booked them for thursday afternoon. We are off to edinburgh on friday so hopefully that will perk me up a bit


@rse! Kate have you thought about donating blood? Surely when you do that they have to check what your blood type is and that way, if you feel so inclined, you're actually doing someone a good turn as well by donating.... whaddayathink 

Wotcha Pix - funny you should say that, my cousin, bless her offered this weekend. It's not the first time she's offered either. She's only in her early 20's but she already has a little girl and I'm 1000% sure that she'd do it and there's be no problems but convincing DH of that is another issue altogether! I think he'd just find it too weird. Besides which, she's got a lot on just now, aside from dealing with an occasionally stroppy husband who's got the ache cos she's working and he isn't, and bringing up her little girl, she's in the RAF and she's trying to get herself on a P-T degree course so she can go for a commission. With the best will in the world she really shouldn't jeopardise that now so I said thanks but no thanks. I just wouldn't want to put that on her... I appreciated the offer tho, I really did 

Guess what I signed
'Ere I've just thought, why don't Anna of Cumberland and Jerseyspuds do a double act? You could call it Sausage and Mash   

... sorry, I'll get me coat 

xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Nixf01 said:


> 'Ere I've just thought, why don't Anna of Cumberland and Jerseyspuds do a double act? You could call it Sausage and Mash
> 
> ... sorry, I'll get me coat
> 
> xxxx


[fly]            [/fly]


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Ello Ello

*Flower* - I am so very sorry to hear your news - hope you are giving yourself some time and being pampered - we are all here for you hun xxxxx

*Nix*   Im up for 'sausage and mash show' 

*Anna* - was over the moon today to see that George Michael denounced he was Gay and actually whisked me up in his arms singing careless whispers - took me off on his yauht (which he didnt know how to spell) and low and behold there was Simon Le Bon and all the rest of Duran Duran and I was on the Rio video and other Good Stuff   

......I'm with you - lets make up some good stuff and try and keep us all going - its so bloody hard.....

*Ali & Little Jenny * - thanks - though keep grabbing my boobs to make sure they are still sore (which is probably making them more sore) and could be arrested if I keep doing it when walking down the road 

*Kate* - I am sending you a massive   - its poop (thats not what I said  when you are feeling down - never thought the ups and downs would be so big with all this nonsense - they said rollercoaster - hmmmm should have said bloody great big humungous thing bigger than a rollercoaster - when I get really low I have to remind myself that the only way is up and try not to sing the old yazz song too loudly as that would be wrong - thinking of you xxxxxxxx

Off for a herbal tea with poor teacher friend who is seriously teaching in the worst school in the planet - she's braver than a lion going in there

See u later
Spuds
XXXXX


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

AnnaofCumberland said:


> *So, in other words, (and this is for everyone) if we're going to MAKE STUFF UP, why don't we make up GOOD stuff?*
> 
> I'm endeavouring to make up good stuff and imagine, in the absence of any other evidence, that this IVF has worked.


YEAH! What she said!!! 
xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Haven't read through properly and can't stop as cooking dinner for Dh and Mum but just wanted to say:

*Flower *- so sorry sweetheart - sending you huge   

*Kate* - our GP also refused to fund blood type testing - said he would have if up to him but not allowed  I knew my blood type as I give blood regularly and Nix (hi Nix sweetie  ) is right - you can get them to test it for free if you go give blood somewhere - maybe you could look on http://www.blood.co.uk/ to see if there are any sessions local to you soon?

DH is unable to give blood due to his medication etc - we already had a suspicion that he was A-negative as this was what I remembered them giving him as transfusion when he was in hospital with meningitis etc years ago - but an A-positive person can be given A-neg blood too so we needed to confirm. You can test yourself at home - if you go search on eBay for "blood type test" or go straight to http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220368915914 - this is the one we used - it's quite easy to use (you have to prick your own finger but doesn't hurt much) and it works out as under a tenner for both!  (and it did confirm that he is indeed A-negative). Would be worth checking to see if the clinic you are getting on waiting list with will accept a home test result? 

Had scan and consultant today - all well but have to go back in two weeks for another growth scan/monitoring as baby is at the small end of the normal scale now compared with the last scan (though still normal and was told not to worry about it, it could be down to the different sonographers and how generous/stingy they are with their measurements etc). We were originally booked to join our antenatal class's tour but due to DH's disability, our lovely midwife (bless her) also took me, DH and my Mum (who is my other birth-partner) for a little tour of the maternity unit and to introduce us to various staff this afternoon which was really helpful and is good to know where I'll be going/where it will all be happening when the time comes 

Gotta go - back later!    to all xxxx

/links


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow Steph it seems to have come around so quickly!  Good to hear that bubs is still doing nicely in there and that s/he's just the right size not to hurt mummy too much when the time comes!    

xxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Wow! This thread moves quickly.

Missy - I just wanted to say that I have been thinking about you all day today. I really   the scan went well.  

Ally - How are you doing hun? I'm sure you must be sh1tting yourself. Even when its a positive move forward whenever it has anything to do with fertility its so scary. The anticipation is much worse than the actual thing. Once you're there I'm sure you won't have any time to think or be anxious. Do you have any good distractions planned for the next week or so? How about getting Bent o take you shopping?  

Pix -   Its so scary when the cycle approaches (and exciting). Just remember that I am older than you and we had the same response first cycle. Every cycle is different. I think the extra protein to had helped. Oh who knows there are so many things we do around trying to get our ovaries healthier. Just think I lovely time in Turkey sightseeing and being away from work.  

Spuds - yep I think we test around the same time. My sig is wrong my otd is 13th May. I wish I had AnnaofC's wisdom around the pee sticks. I can see I will test early on the 12th. I have mandatory training on that day, something I b1thc about but have to do but at least I won't have to think. What you said about (.)(.)   

Dimsum - Congrats on the 4 eggs! Did they fertilise?  

Sam -   

Flower - so sorry, that's so disappointing especially after all the hope and effort. Please take care of yourself.  

Zuri - what an @**** that poster is    

Nix - so good to posts from you. You really are a warm and funny lady. I'm so sorry you and Dh are under so much stress at the moment. This IF journey really is pants!

Anne - good for you for taking your time to figure out what you want! I must say during this last cycle I wondered how others have had lots of cycles. I just don't think I have the strength. Remember what Nix said a while back... what were the words...well something to the effect of when it will be fine when its over, if its not fine then its not over. I hang on to that (thanks Nix).

Karen and LW - good luck!  

Kate - how are you feeling hun? Sorry you're feeling down. Hopefully your trip to Edinburgh will help.  

LJ - Hi. I'm so pleased for you that you are feeling better and that things are going ok.

Mag - how are you doing?

Purps - good for you for giving yourself some time to recover. This really is hard! Just remember that you went to blast! Wow!

Anyone heard from Malini?

Hi to Almond, Hazelnut, Miranda, WW, Ali, Steph, Anna, Lucy, Beachy and everyone (sorry if I missed anyone).

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## H1 (Feb 15, 2009)

With all your experience, can I ask your advice please ladies? 

I am due to go out to Turkey in June on the short PR protocol.  Initially prescribed OCP pill, but given the knowledge that's been brought to this thread, considering changing to the Cetrotide injection (this will be my first treatment though so no experience on lead follies, all I can say is I am a poor responder with AMH of 0.9).  My FSH is currently 10.2 IU/L.

Will need to decide soon as AF due tomorrow.

What's involved if I go for the Cetrotide - believe I only take one 3ml dose 11 days post ovulation?  Where do I inject the needle?  Eek   (will probably need to get local clinic to give me advice on how to inject properly).  Bit of a woose at all this.  

x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just popping in as i think everyone needs a big bit      thinking of you all xxx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Ladies...sorry to crash your thread but wonder if you can help with a protocol Q. I am on my 5th round of treatment, (last cycle BFP but missed m/carriage at 8 wks), am a PR on a SP & this cycle have been prescribed with clomid 100mg/225iu Gonal F/150 IU Menopur AND Cetrotide from day 6. Last cycle I was on 600iu menopur so this seems to be a bit of a 'kitchen sink' job. I've been told that this is to try & get a better balance between quality & quantity of eggs produced. Has anyone else been on this protocol and got any experiences they could share? 

Thanks for any advice. Good luck all round, Libby


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies thanx for all the hugs its very much appreciated.   

Nix and steph  when i rang docs they said the same about giving blood which im only too willing to do but they wouldnt accept me as i have a slight heart murmur    Not that i think this would make any difference and it was about 10 years ago so perhaps times have changed.  We are booked in now at health and harmonie in edgbaston for 4pm on thursday, i know i could prob get it a lot cheaper but to be honest i just want it done so i can get the results and finally go on the s0dding waiting list.   Its been a few months now since we made our decision and i just dont wanna **** around anymore   

sausage and mash suzie and all the other girlies hope your 2ww isnt driving u too mad    

Hi to everyone else, gonna go have me my chinese now.  Diet what diet?  forgot all about that, im on me holidays as from friday so im just getting some practice in on the nosh front


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello everyone  

Had a very manic day trying to tie up loose ends at work, sort out the builders (they start tomorrow as soon as we leave) and get Bella into the Kennels.

I just wanted to say a massive thank you to everyone for the good luck messages, I will respond to the individual messages when I get out there. AF started yesterday and I was keen to get going on stims today on CD2 so was given the all clear to start today as I had some menopur left from my last cycle. So, I have down reg-ed and taken my first days of stims all long before I had even thought treatment would be starting only a week ago!! 

Sorry for a very quick post and no personals but must go and start packing...

Lightweight xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lightweight - wishing you the very best of luck sweetheart i hope and   with all my heart that its your turn  for a sticky bfp


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wishing you lots of luck LW xxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Flower so sorry to hear your news  

Kate I hope you feel a bit more postive when you get the ball rolling  

Pix, it's understandable to be nervous, if you didn't care then you wouldn't  

Nix - i admire you so much, you are so strong. Good luck with the job  

Big   for everyone

xx


----------



## sarahq (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I have been following your highs and lows for a wee while and feel like I know you all, so I hope you don't mind me picking your (considerable) brains!!

My latest FSH was 77 and AMH 0.22  .

Does anyone have any tips for reducing FSH

Cheers
Sarahq


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Donkey me too hunny i just want to get on that list and then i can start looking forward, at the moment i feel like i am stuck in a bubble that i cant bl00dy burst out of.  When is ur next cycle starting hunny?  Did you have all blood tests for immunes or was it only certain ones?   

Hi zuri    how u feeling today hun?   

I've seen a post somewhere saying that its a waste of money testing for immunes, its far cheaper to just treat you as if you have them?  Is that right or have i completly lost the bl00dy plot?


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Flower - I'm so sorry honey xx

Safe trip LW... Will be thinking of you - keep in touch

H1 - I might be inclined to do a more established protocol for your first round as I don't think this is the one for everyone, the literature indicates it's especially helpful for ladies who get runaway follies and all the research I've read has used this protocol on ladies wh have done a more "traditional" protocol first. Karen and I have been mailing Dr Givens in San Francisco who did some of the early studies and she's said we're candidates for this protocol but this is based on our previous cycles. Who knows in this game and feel free to ignore me but for your first round I'd be tempted to follow your doc's advice. Best of luck x

Greetings from Madrid, got in really late last night and just crashed and was up at the crack of dawn going to my version of Spanish hell. It's been an ok ish day but I'd much rather be at home with my DP rather than here on my lonesome dealing with Spanish crazy clients. Least I only have 1 day left and I'm homeward bound tomorrow evening. Just a quickie as I'm on 3G and it's PANTS.

Biiiiig hug to all my girles feeling blue, you're all amazing and remember it's all about balance - where there's a low there's a high and it won't be long before your high comes to balance this rubbish bit out. Yin and Yang (can you tell I've been reading my Chinese Medicine book?!)

"See" you all tomorrow

LV xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for responding Quest, thats sweet of you and thanks for the protein powder tip.

Good for you Annaofcumberland- glad its going ok for you. And I love your moitvational excerpt....wise woman

Nix- Thanks for replying. cant really do milk. Have been trying extra protein (and yuk brazil nuts). Will have a closer look at my Zita book....
You dont need money worries sweetie (not panicking over it). Hope it all gets more relaxed soon. My DH also looking for work (he's self employed in the arts), I have decided he can worry as its a bad time for me to worry about anything.

Thanks Jerseyspuds- the message seems to be PROTEIN. Yikes, 
Good for you, sounds like you are really taking care of yourself.

Flower, I am so sorry to hear that.

Kate: sorry you are going through it right now.

Suzie: I am doing ok, trying to get rest/eat well. 

LW: sending you lots of +++vibes....

Hi to everyone, Anne, Kate, Sarah, Ally, ALi,Malini, Pix, Purps, WW, Pamls, and everyone else


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie to wish LW all the best sweetie

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Sarahq - sorry to hear that you are having a hard time with your FSH. I think most of us have had a high FSH. Unfortunately there is no easy answer. I can tell you that I have been to acupuncture, tried a variety of vitamins and supplements. I also visited a nutritionist who gave me dietary advice and helped me to choose some supplements. I also spent more time exercising. I know that some on this thread have tried herbs from TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine). Which clinic are you with? My first clinic would not treat me until my FSH came down but my current clinic, teh Lister has more experience with ladies with high FSH/low AMH. Hopefully others will contribute ideas.

Mag -I'm really pleased that you are doing ok.  

LV - Hope you have a good trip back.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

popping by to send my love to everyone

Missy - was thinking about you today.   

LW - sent you a ** message but good luck again for Turkey.   

Will have a catch up and post again xx


----------



## sarahq (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for your response Suzie.

My GP referred me to the Assisted Conception Unit at the Glasgow Royal hospital.  The doc there told my DE would be my only option since they would not even entertain IVF with FSH greater than 15 - mine's is now 77!!!! 

I then went in a wee huff for about 6 months, feeling sorry for myself thinking ' well, he's a doctor, he must be right'.  I then pulled myself together and saw a medical herbalist who specialises in women's issues - so I took a disgusting tasted potion for about 5 months - no change.

I went to a private GP in Glasgow to get my AMH tested - 0.22.  Her opinion was only DE.

I am not quite ready to go down that road yet.  I conceived my DS (3) quickly and naturally however I have been told now that that should not have happened   as I would have been having fertility issues back then too.  I do know that I am very lucky that I have my DS and think that he is my wee miracle, especially when I read some of the stories on this thread.  I sometimes think I should just 'cut my losses' and give up on all this ( that's DHs opinion anyway ) but I'm not quite ready to do that either so I don't know what to do now.  Every expert I see says DE.

Just wondered if anyone had a similar situation or what people did to try to reduce FSH / increase AMH

Cheers
Sarahq


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Good morning girls - did a massive post at midnight last night but lost the lot   so this will be a brief version.

I had a fabulous telephone consultation with Dr. Givens the author of that article last night and didn't come off the phone until about half eleven our time.

H1 - I agree with Lucy that it may be best for you to try a standard approach before you try this new approach, we only knew we are suitable for the new protocol because of our past cycles and the fact that we contacted Dr. Givens. We also did a lot of research from when Malinin kindly posted the first link.

Also not everyone is the same, I have got a lot more information now to tailor the protocol for myself because I have a LP defect.

I think you mentioned you were on the pill, Dr. Givens advised not to take the mega cetrotide shot straight after being on the pill as Jinemed advised me to do, for risk of oversuppression which was what I suspected. Therefore if you are on the pill you need to come off that have a natural cycle and take the mega cetrotide in the LP of the natural cycle. Although frustrating this is what I am having to do as didn't know about this protocol and took the pill.

That being said I think the Jinemed are great for being willing to try a new protocol but because it's new for them, I personally felt that I also wanted the opinion of a doctor that had been running the protocol for a few years. At the end of the day the decision is up to you but this protocol is good for a critera of poor responders and they may not be you and you may very well be best off on the usual short antagonist protocol.

Sam and Missy, hoping the scans went well yesterday   

LW, Good luck for your forthcoming treatment, can't believe you are off today, look forward to hearing your progress. Did I mention to take some magazine and books, or was that in the post I lost?  

Sarahq, Have you tried DHEA, I am sure someone will come along who will be able to post links about it, I do believe it can help sometimes.

Hi everyone, will have to go as need to go out now, catch up later

love Karen xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning LAdies

Just a quickie as off up north till Thursday eve, but couldn't leave and not wish our very special Little lady ANNE

A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

           

Love and Hugs hunny! have a fab day!

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sarah - I am so sorry you are in this situation too - it is so horrible  I have to agree with Suzie in that there is no real way to control these levels, having said that they are not the be all and end all. Although we have to accept that we have a greatly reduced chance of getting pregnant the chance is still there. We have seen many women defy the odds on these boards and currently have two women on the PR thread who have concieved in last two weeks with amh of 0.1! If I was in your situation (oh sh!t I am !!) I would take the focus off the results and focus on your cycle. You need to try and get your cycle back if you can, I am using chinese herbs and so far so good after being told I had reached menopause in April of last year I still have a cycle (albeit extremely irregular) I am hoping it will become more regular. I tried IVF 3 x and it didn't work for me as I didn't respond at all but since then just on the herbs I produced a follicle, I tell myself one is all you need!! I am also looking into whether taking HRT is helpful in balancing your hormones enough to allow ovulation, I am attending a study in Washington this month which will hopefully give me some answers, I will report back. Do you still have regular periods? If not you may need to look at taking HRT as you really want to protect your bones, I would at the very least take Vit D and calcium and look at herbal remedies. I need to dash to work now but will leave you with my 'Miracle' thread link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174687.0 you will see that there are plenty of inspiring stories out there that prove that numbers aren't everything at all.

Take care

Ally xx


----------



## H1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you for your advice ladies, I'll follow through with what the doctor recommended. 

Will be watching and   for you all with new protocol.

x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

To our gorgeous friend Anne

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE ONE!!  

May this next year be the start of something very special for you and J.

 Have a wonderful day! 

Lots of love

Als xxxx​


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooooh, Happy Birthday Anne!  Do you have something nice planned?  

I slept the night through for the first time in weeks!  Hooray!  I don't have a headache!  Hooray!

  On with my day at w-word.


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Nix sorry to hear you news but pleased your are trying to remain  , you sound like such a strong lady

 to Anne, hope you have a lovely day 

 to everyone else too, hope your al ok  xxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oooo Happy Birthday Anne - didn't realise it was your special day, must have missed it on ** 

Hope you have a wonderful day, do you have any plans?

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls   

Ah, thanks for my B'day wishes all  

I am working till about 3pm then off shopping then  for a nice tea/early dinner.

Everyone ok?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

SarahQ - I'm glad my sister's clinic agreed to entertain IVF with FSH over 15 or I wouldn't have my niece and nephew!!  I am really sorry about your results but it is premature to give up. I would listed to the wise Ally and concentrate on the fact that these results are not everything so getting caught up in how to "improve" them is not the answer.  As Ally says, are your AF still regular?  If so, that is a really good sign.  Otherwise, I would look for a clinic which works with high FSH and meanwhile look at alternatives such as TCM (very effective for high FSH) and eat as healthily as you can.  You might also want to look at DHEA - it is a bit controversial and you have to decide for yourself but some ladies have had success wth it.  And, as Ally says, we have recently had a couple of natural pregnancies with very low AMH!

Spuds/Sausage/Suzie - hope your 2ww ladies can break the dry run by bringing us 3 BFPs!!

Nix - glad to hear you sound so upbeat.  Hope you are doing ok in reality.  Have you broached the idea of surrogacy with DH?  I know it sounds werid but so does IVF if you think about it.  It might just be something that works for you.  Nice (and typical) of you to consider your cousin's feelings.

LW - best of luck for Turkey!!  

H1 - can't help with your question but good luck in Turkey too!!

Popsi - hi there!

Libby - again, I can't answer your question but hello!!

Kate - sorry you are still feeling low; hope it passes soon!

Donkey - hi there!

Zuri - you doing ok at the moment?  when is your next treatment?

Lucy - enjoy glamorous Madrid, even if it is work!!

Mags - glad you sound upbeat!

Anne - HAPPY BIRTHDAY lovely lady!!

love to Purple, Pix, Ally, Steph and anyone else I have missed.  Did we hear from Sam and Missy yesterday?  Also, any news from dimsum?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi LJ - I'm Ok thanks, not booked next treatment in but thinking of going again in September, just deciding at moment what to do but have to tell my clinic by June if we want to go with them in Sept

Quite enjoying the break to be honest and not really wanting to start with it all again - actually starting to wonder if we should call it a day - in a bit of limbo

How are you? hows the TTC going? 

x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I love that Pixie!  

I am doing fine thanks Zuri!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ahhhhhhhh, thanks Pix   
I must confess something girls................. I had a little   this morning 
Dunno why


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you have plenty of reasons, Anne.  It's perfectly natural.        Treat yourself like your own best friend today.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Anne hunny    

I know how you feel, I think these things creep up on us, I've not cried really since the negative but when I went to my acu guy last night he said he's not sure emotionally that I'm ready for this next cycle  

He is very intuitive and insightful, I've been mentioning to DH over the last few weeks how unmotivated I am (in everything not just tx), and after discussion with the acu guy I think he's right. Up till now there is no excitement about this next cycle and strange as it may sound, going through all my old childhood photo's for mum's book has actually put me in a place I shouldn't be, I looking backwards instead of forwards. He thinks i will have a turning point and what he calls a eureka moment some time soon, but if it doesn't happen in the next 2-3 weeks I may put off the treatment for another month.

I think it takes time for us to come to terms with the negative cycles we have, evryone is different and even when we think we have dealt with things they can bubble up!

on top of treatment you have had so much else to deal with over the past few months, but hunny IT WILL GET BETTER!!! I have to believe that not just for you , but for me and all the other lovely wonderful PR ladies!

Sending you my love & hugs

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- I know exactly what you mean hun about old photos and NO motivation to do buggar all  
You take your time hunny, this guy seems to be a good judge of your emotional side


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah too good sometimes  

You take care of yourself today my sweet, have something nice for lunch and then chocolate to see you through shopping   

Hugs 

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jason bought me a birthday cake to take to work so just shared it with my brother and sister in law


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Just a quickie to say; 

 TO YOU  TO YOU  dear AAAAAAAANNNNE  TOOOOO YOUUUUU - hip hip hooray  hip hip hooray   hip hip hooray     

Loads and Loads of Love Anne

Have a great day - hope Jason spoils you wicked  

JSpuds
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Jersey


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

You are welcome xxxx - save me a bit of virtual cake   

Off to accupuncture   catch you later

xxxxx
Spuds


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Anne   and Purps  

Totally understand! We all know how my birthday affected me!! Birthdays are emotional events, they have always been that way for me, but more so now than ever. Let it out and you will then have a lovely afternoon. I let it out on mine, then went to bed for a couple of hours, then got up showered and painted the town red with Ben that night, it was great after the big cry!! (although I did need to do a good make up job on the puffy eyes  )

Purps - I know so much what you mean about looking back. I think this is a real prob with IF. I find it almost impossible to look forward in a positive way, its like the only good things that happened in my life are now behind me as my future is now is so uncertain  . We really have to remind ourselves that we WILL get there and we WILL see an end to this miserable period in our lives - honestly I promise  

And the good news is - THE VILLAGE IS READY!! 

A xxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Just logging on quickly to say   Anne! And also   to you and Purps and anyone else who needs them

Anne - I think sometimes birthdays are the hardest, I found my birthday really hard last year. I was supposed to be celebrating, but I felt really sad about what was happening to me.  SO let yourself cry if you need to   But also to look forward as well. The way I see it is that this horrible situation won't go on for ever, at some point it is going to change (we just don't know how yet!) and in the meantime we can enjoy what we do have   Hope you have a lovely day today and spoil yourself you deserve it 

Purps - that sounds great about your acu guy. I have felt that I have needed to take a good break between cycles as well, to recover on all levels. I dont think I will be doing one before July and my BFN was in March. It has taken me a while to get my head and heart around what happened before. Thinking of you  

Zuri - I totally relate to enjoying the break! Sorry you are having a hard time of it   The way I look at is I can enjoy the break, get back to feeling like me again and then I will just know when it is right to take whatever the next step is. Can you tell them you will cycle and then postpone if you are not feeling ready? 

Lightweight / Ladyverte / Kazzie -       with your cycles. LW - thinking of you as you fly out today  

Hope all the 2 ww'ers are doing ok, thinking of all of you

Have to get back to work hello to everyone  sorry no more personals
xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - I think birthdays can be tough when you are going through IF for several reasons.  First, you are "expected" to be happy on your birthday and that puts you under pressure.  Second, the whole IF industry is age obsessed.  We are talking about an industry which radically changes its attitude towards you entirely on your 36th birthday - you go from being accepted to being one of the "over 35" pariahs with all the negative statisitics and finger pointing that involves.  And it happens overnight.  And each year after that you are made to feel worse.  But, seriously, it is just another day and your ovaries really have no idea that this is a day they should take a radical drop in functioning!!  It doesn't work like that.  so if that is getting to you try not to let it.    Enjoy that cake too!! 

Purps - your acu guy sounds very wise!  I really feel strongly you should not be rushed.   

Almond - hello

Ally - glad you got to enjoy your birthday in the end!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Almond & LJ- Thanks  
I did wake up and think.... FCUK, I'm 41 and look at me ..... barren without a sniff of a pregnancy. 
Silly I know, feel much more back to normal now


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - you just never know when you will pop out that great egg so stay hopeful!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Absolutely LJ- Defo doing it naturally for a few months.
Just as much chance I guess as havign another own egg TX don't you think?
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - I think you are right I really do, just as much chance au naturelle and a darn sight cheaper!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- Indeed!!  
You ok today?
xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne   - I am okay darling. Now when are you going to get that cute little butt of yours out that door and home to hubby to start your birthday??


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mr G is picking me up at 3 hun
xx
I am on the look out for a nice tunic dress  
Got my cousins 30th suprise "do" on the 16th May and I intend to get an outfit and bloody well enjoy myself


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh Anne I know, I didn't even celebrate my birthday last year - just pretended it wasn't happening as didn't want to be getting older and less likely to conceive - I think I cried too. All perfectly normal!! I hope you manage to put all this to one side for a bit and have a lovely time shopping later. And you know it might just be that this is the year you will get pregnant so lets look at it as a fabulous year ahead - you will get there one way or another!   

Flower - I got no eggs from my IVF cycle and immediately after that cycle I had a natural BFP so don't give up it can happen. I used DHEA and it seemed to work for me but I know it doesn't seem to work for everyone. PM me if you want.

Good luck Lightweight with your cycle in Turkey.   

Pixie - is that this Friday you are off!!!   

Sam - how did it go yesterday?  

Thanks for all your messages - my scan was fine to my great relief although I have to admit I feel relief for the 60 seconds after and then I go back into worry and panic but I think that is just going to be the way it is. The blood in the uterus has reduced by half so that is a good sign. I have to go back next week and have another scan and get my NK cells retested so it is just taking it one step at a time. I don't know if I should post on here or not - I guess I will just let you know if things are ok or not but if you don't want me too I completely understand. It is difficult because I am still not prepared to change my signature or do a ticker or anything yet. I also want to stay around to be able to tell people like flower that it can happen after a no egg ivf. 

Sorry if I have missed anything important - got to get back to work.

Missy xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Brilliant - well I hope you find something lovely!! We will miss you this afternoon!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne G said:


> I did wake up and think.... FCUK, I'm 41 and look at me .....


I still look 30 something and I am fabulous! I have a loving husband whom I wouldn't change for the world.  

Sorry girls - I'm not very friendly today! Manic at work and I think AF is on it's way as I feel and look like this  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Missy- I am SO glad the scan went well   
And you ain't going anywhere love!!!
Stay here and keep us inspired with your lovely story  

Thanks Alls  

Pix- I know hun, I am a lucky lady, Jason is my world - I am back to normal now hun.  
Sorry about the   arriving soon


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Anne - you just made me a bit teary!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Missy – I’m so relieved for you honey. I can imagine how hard it must be but hang in there we are all rooting for you.     
I’m off next Friday, 15th May!  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

We will ALL be thinking about Pix, and   too 
xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Missy - I am so happy and relieved for you!!  that is another hurdle over! Now it is on to next week's scan!  Thanks so much for staying around.  I really think it is important for people to be reminded that hormone results or response to treatment isn't everything.

Sam - lots of love to you if you are reading; hope things went ok yesterday but, if not, don't despair. 

Anne - you look out for that tunic dress!    and Pixie is right - you have a lot going for you! 

Pixie - sorry you feel like poo!  I can't believe your next tx is so soon!  We will ALL be rooting for you!      I hope you can log on from turkey!

Ally - I think hotels in the US are pretty savvy on making sure you have internet access so we hope to hear from you too!  Are you flying into Dulles?  It's a real dump - they have these horrible transportation things to take you to the terminal building which they call "mobile lounges". And the airport itself is miles away from DC.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls- I am gonna log off now for the day.
Got some last min work bits to do then I'm out of here!!

Thanks so much for all your Birthday messages, really lovely of you all


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Anne     hunny.  Save me a piece of cake please      What are you up to tonight?  

Missy - please stay on here petal, we need your positivity to see us through   

Ally - glad our village is ready at last.  I'll start packing as soon as soon as i get home, im ready to move now  

Pix - hi sweetheart, think my af is on way if cramps in tum are anything to go by, but i am feeling a bit more social than i have been the last few days.   

LJ - hi petal, im hoping i might get a golden eggie this month, seeing as i've had a constant low fertility this month and the month before had a high for about 12 days but no peak   Perhaps this month i mite get a little eggie symbol  

Hello to zuri, almond, annaofc, jerseyspuds, steph, nix, tracey, sam, natasha, lainey, lucy, juicy, mallini, lightweight, mag108 and everyone else. 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Just passing through.... 

Glad the scan went well, Missy!

Thinking of you, Sam.  

 Pix

Still here, still PUPO, still not over.  I'm taking that as a great thing!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Kate- just rushing out the door now to the Bullring and then a meal


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Anne - Happy Birthday - sounds like the cake went down well that you took to work, I can't stop thinking about all those sort of things that I can't eat now!

Anna - great news you are still  hanging in there, lots of    for Friday.

Hi Purps, Zuri, Almond and LJ.

Lucy - you back from your travels today?

Took last pill on Friday, still no AF, I know I am not doing my cycle as planned but at this rate I won't be able to have a 'control'
scan  .

hi everyone else


love Karen xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Well done missy xx

Anne -  

LJ - I didn't want to speak on Sam's behalf but as she has internet issues and I know you are all concerned I thought I would update you. It was her first scan so they didnt expect to see much and there wasn't much to see so that was good. She is back on Friday where they expect to see more       She is hanging in there!!  

Re Washington I will be flying to Dulles with virgin - just going to get a cab (yes I saw it was 26 miles!!). I think I am going to stay at the Fairmont for one night and then I am off into the bloody NIH facility!! Argghghhh I will be in a hospital for 3 nights!!! I haven't been in hospital over night since I was born!! I think I have a few hours to have a look at Georgetown and do a bit of shopping  

A xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ally so what is it that's happening in the states? will they be doing tests on you and stuff? can't believe you will be in hospital for 3 nights didn't realise it was that kid of trip! I actually quite like being in hospital for my ops, like being waited on hand and foot with an excuse to do nothing  enjoy it! they had to kick me out after 6 days i wanted to stay hehe

Wishing you lots of luck, it all sounds very exciting and interesting

x


----------



## billsmummy (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi ladies, i hope u dont mind a gate crasher as im in need of some help. I normally post on the ARGC thread but always read your stuff too.

As u can see from my signature we have had numerous cycles in the past and from the v begining my FSH was high. When we were told IVF was our only hope in 2004 my FSH was 18, we decided not to wait for the NHS and our first go worked but with v poor response, only 2 folls so he is a real miracle. Since 2007 we have had 5 fails at the Bridge Center, 1 m/c in dec 2008 at ARGC and a failed fet in feb this year. My FSH at it highest that i know of was 17.8 and since our cycle in dec its between 10.1 and last month 12.1.
At last follow up we were advised to do 4 months of DHEA (something that i have used on and off for the last 2 years and i think has helped lower my fsh) and have an AMH test done before we tried another go again or consider DE. They called me today and said my AMH (it was the receptionist who said she didnt understand what she was reading) was less than 0.7. Is this bad? Ive looked on various sites who all seem to say it shows low ovary reserve which i knew anyway but does it mean we should abondon all hope of another fresh go and spend our money on a DE?
Reading some of your stuff i think quite alot of u have experienced this before and hope u maybe able to help.
I just cant believe that we are finally at the stage where probably the sensible thing to do would be to give up and be thankful for what we've got.

Hope u are all well, and happy birthday Anne

Bonjour Nix if u are reading this  

mandy


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Billsmummy
DO NOT ABANDON HOPE!

My AMH was 0.2 when tested November 2007 (I haven't bothered testing it again since) and although I don't know how it will pan out I had four mature eggs on my last cycle and transferred 3 top grade embryos today! Of course I had the donor egg speech as well but if you are not ready to stop trying, find a clinic that will treat you and keep at it. You'll know when it's time to stop and it doesn't sound like that time has come for you yet.


----------



## billsmummy (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Dimsum, thanks for your message and congrats on being PUPO.
I think that as long as my FSH plays ball ARGC will treat us and that they dont use AMH for anything so could disregard it. I feel a bit numb, i dont know if i should be devastasted or is this just confirming what we knew already and nothings changed. Through all the cycles we have done we have always got to ET with as far as i was aware top grade embies so i dont want to give up on me if there is the slightest chance.
But on other hand im sick of my life being on hold, all of my thirties have been spent TTC and i feel knackered.

Hey good luck to u though, look forward to reading some good news

mandy


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow Dimsum that's great news!! Congratulations!   and good luck with   
You put a smile on my face today   May I ask why you picked Qatar for your tx?

Mandy - We all know how you feel.   The decision is yours but dimsum is right never give up hope!

Pix xx


----------



## billsmummy (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Pixie, just reading your sig and i see your fsh was 13 and then after dhea and accupunture it was 3 but with high estrodol. What is it now? just asking because ive started seeing a accup lady and wonder if it could help.
mandy


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Mandy,

I'm not a good example for you as my FSH was 32 last moth - gulp! However, I ovulate every month so I still have hope. I took DHEA for 4 months and then stopped when I started doing TCM which is back in March. I'll be having my second round of tx in 2 weeks time so we'll see then if anything has changed! Who knows!

xx


----------



## billsmummy (Apr 21, 2008)

Pixie do u think that clomid is responsible for high fsh? I ask this because when we were starting out with the nhs we were both tested and all was normal, but after 4 goes at clomid and then 2 at iui my fsh was noticed to be high. I have always wondered if this had anything to do with it and i notice the same happened to u.
We put our faith in these docs but do they really know what effects these drugs are having on us.
Hope fsh lowers for u, will your clinic treat u if it stays the same?

mandy


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Pixie,

Glad I made you smile . I live in Qatar at the moment but originally from UK. When we arrived I thought the local hospital wouldn't be as 'good' as the Western ones - but I've been proved wrong and wish I had gone to my local hospital sooner . I'm not saying they did anything amazingly different - this cycle may be a fluke!- but they were extremely professional and it has actually been a more pleasant experience than being at the Lister and less stressful than flying 14 hours to the States (what was I thinking?).

I'm now determined not to think too much over the next two weeks and just enjoy.

 and  to everyone for whatever stage in your crazy IF journey you might be.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mandy you might be right – how do we know?! I worry how much consultants don’t know about IF sometimes. 
Yes my clinic will treat me even if I have a high FSH but then we have the question of if the tx will work! We will see – won’t we!  

Dimsum – I thought you actually researched and found a better hospital in Qatar  I was getting ready to ask all sorts of questions!   You are absolutely right if it’s meant to work it works wherever you are. Best of luck hon  

pix xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Sorry I have been AWOL, just taking a bit of time out to be honest. I am thinking about you all though xx

Mag108 - Good luck for your scan tomorrow babes, I am routing for you.

Lightweight - Good luck in Turkey I hope this is your cycle hun xxx

Anne G - How are you doing? Any decisions made yet? Hope you are ok my darlin xxx

Beachy - Looking forward to seeing you soon chuckles xxxxxx

As for me well I've just started back on the Cyclo progynova and so will hopefully cycle at the end of May.

Had a nightmare last night, my mum and stepdad were on their way back from Turkey and my stepdad collapsed at the airport and had to be rushed to Antalya hospital. The upshot is, that he's had to have heart surgery and they've put a stent in. My poor mum can't speak any Turkish and was left on her own all night in a room not knowing what the heck was happening. They've now sent an interpreter so she's more in the picture now. He's stable but will be staying in intensive care for a few days and in the hospital for a week or so until he's well enough to be flown back. I've been pulling my hair out all morning trying to get Thomas Cook to get a rep out to her so that she can find out what is going to be happening. Nightmare!!!!

Hello to all of Team PR.

Love Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Pixie75 said:


> I thought you actually researched and found a better hospital in Qatar
> pix xx


Hee hee - I thought you did


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - thanks for the update on Sam!  We are all rooting for her!

Dimsum - fabulous news! Well done you!

love to everyone else


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Anne - Happy Birthday! Hope you're having fun. I know birthdays are hard especially for us. LJ is right though your ovaries are no different today than they were yesterday.    

LJ- thanks for the good wishes. I'm just counting down teh days 8 down, 7 to go  

Missy - fantastic news about the scan1 I must say when I saw the post was frm you I was holding my breath. PLease don't go anywhere. This is your team too.    

Dimsum - congratulations! 3 embies  

Purps - I really understand how you are feeling - low motivation. Tx is hard and bfns as so tough. I think if this cycle fails for me I'll start the ocp and just have a long break.  

Zuri-    

Pixie - I'm   that this cycle goes well. Just remember all the people who had a poor response and then went on to have good cycles. This can happen for you too.We'll be here for you.

Kate - how are you hun?

Hi Sarah good to hear from you!

Ally   I really hope that your trip goes well.

Ali - how are you?

Hi Almond

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie to wish the birthday girl Anne a happy lovely day - mwah!    

Just back from Madrid - will catch up properly with you all when I'm feeling not quite so pooped

LadyV v


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh and I have my follow up with Jaya tomorrow. Will get the scoop on the new protocol from her perspective but if anyone has any q's for her let me know and I'll do me best

x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Anne, have a wonderful day.  Hope you have a lovely evening.  

Spuds, Suzie and Anna  - stay strong and positive  

Pix – love the birthday cat and not long til Turkey!  

Zuri I know what you mean about enjoying the break and then wondering what to do next.  It’s so hard isn’t it?  

Anne and Purple I think you have to give yourself time to grieve for your loss.  R not excited then you’re probably not ready.  Another month or two will make you feel more positive I’m sure.  


LW good luck in Turkey  

Missy so glad the scan went well and you must stay and chat with us we would miss you.  

Fab news dimsum  

Hi Swinny, totally understand the time out thing.   

Hi LJ hope you’re not working too hard.  

Love to you all
xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi

Lucy - hope your consult goes well.

Donkey - thanks. How are you getting on?


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi suzie
I'm good thanks.  Finally getting over our last bfn and looking to the future.  We have to another cycle with our clinic before mid july as we had a 3 for 2 package, so trying to be positve and plan for that.  Like zuri I'm enjoying being treatment free.  

You seem to be doing really well on the 2ww I   that you get a bfp.  We love good news!

xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

To Anne...sorry its a bit late, hope you had a lovely day, lots of love xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Anne    sweetie - enjoy your evening  
Love Nicks


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello girls!! 

I'm so sorry that I haven't been on lately - thanks so much for updating everyone Ally, I really appreciate it.   

BT have totally £(*$(£**$ up our internet connection, we haven't had one for it feels like weeks!! After many technicians have been to our house, and phone calls being transfered from one person to the next, who then suggest sending a technician !!!!, DH finally got fed up with them, and told them we are switching to O2, which is fine, except now it's going to be a "minimum" of a week before I have the internet again!!!  I’m going crazy!!

I’m currently logged onto a neighbours wireless – naughty me, but the signal is only up occasionally so I never know when I’m going to get it or not, so frustrating!!  I’m so so sorry but I am afraid I won’t have time to read back on everyone’s news, or I’ll loose my connection again before I get to post this!  I’ve only been able to read back a few pages....

Anne  - Happy Birthday!!!  Your gorgeous honey – if you still look this good when your 50 I swear I’m going to kill you! Jason is a lucky chum.

Anyway – no news from me.  First scan didn’t show much, just hoping I respond on Friday. They told me by Friday they need to see some growth... fingers crossed. 

Missy – xxxxx sooo happy your scan went well. DON’T YOU DARE LEAVE US!!!!!! We so need the reminder that people like us DO get pregnant.  If anything you should be on here more rather than less!

Hazelnut – congratulations!!! Ally told me your amazing news,  I need your help. I keep a spreadsheet of women like us who conceived, and what they did differently if anything . I try to contact the all over the world.  DHEA, etc etc.  Diet, acu, anything else?  Also, can you let me know if your amh of 0.7pmol or 0.7ugL?  I’m trying to pick up on anything that shows a trend.

Nix – I’m so so so sorry about your BFN.  Stay in the game, you responded so brilliantly last time, it must only be a matter of time for you.

DimSum – congrats on the 4 eggs!! Wonderful!! Can you please PM me your protocol, I’d like to add it to my list of things also.  It’s important as you got 2 eggs on the Listers protocol, and 2 eggs on the EPP at the SIRM, give your home clinic a go and you get 4!  I’d love to see your protocol.  I was naughty and added some estrogen patches to myself for this protocol too - i did ask my consultant if she had any objections, and she said no... so on they went.

Alegria – thanks for your PM, I too had no issues taking 20 big fat needles on board the plane!

Mags – we are cycle buddies!  Good luck tomorrow! I’m at the Lister on Friday morning next.

Pix – good luck for this cycle.  Praying for you sweet Pix.

LJ – hello!!

LV – good luck with your follow up with Jaya. Xx

Purps – hello xxxx


To AnnaofC and all the girls who are PUPO – firstly – congratulations, and secondly – praying for you all,

A big hello to all the rest of you girls.  i see lots of you are flying off to Turkey, good luck to you all.  I'll be back on as soon as I can.



LOL 
Sam xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

My god- I've had even more Birthday messages.....thanks girls....what the bloody hell did I do without you lot eh?    

Sarah- Oh my god- your poor dad, I am so sorry. Here if you need me hunny. Take care  

Sam- hahahaah, thanks for you message hun  . Lots of luck for Fridays scan  

Pops- Hello hun  

Had a lovely afternoon, went shopping and got a lovely dress/tunic thingy, very dressy though so can wear out to my cousins 30th B'day next Saturday (where I intend to get rather tipsy!!!)
Hey- I even found some shoes in M&S, nice little size 3 (a small size 3) wedges.  Well pleased  
We then went for a lovely Thai meal and got in about 8.15.... was greeted by the most AMAZING orchids that were sent to me by some very dear friends  

And bonus... lovely Jason had finished the decking and it looks lovely bless him  

Lots of love to you all and thanks
Anne
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne - so glad you've have a lovely birthday, you deserve it sweetheart x what's your dress like? The orchids sound lovely, what nice friends, well done Jas on finishing the decking


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=193170.0


----------

